# Over 30's Assisted Conception Club for Baby Numero 1



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies will soon be embarking on my 1st IVF cycle for baby no 1, just as soon as I have had my tubes removed in May, Be great to talk to ladies of a similar age and obviously unable to conceive naturally, as it is a very different journey now we know we have to have help :cry: :hugs: Hope we can have some fun a laughs on this roller coaster ride xx


----------



## Sharkey

Hello Mrs Howley, just thought I would Introduce myself......... 

Me 31, 3 miscarriages, 1 ectopic ( ruptured right tube ), Left Tube fully blocked, AMH 0.00. OH 41, No fertility Issues.

We are currently going through IVF # 1 & praying for a miracle, have a few more days of stimming then scan on Monday & hopefully EC next Wednesday x

Wishing you all the best on this roller coaster ride as It can get quite bumpy...x


----------



## SweetCarolina

I am 34 with PCOS, husband is 39 with no problems. This will be first child for both. had 2 previous m/c. going for u/s and b/w on tuesday, April 10 and hoping to start stimming on Friday the 13th. This will be my first experience with IVF and appears a bit more complicated than IUI. Either way, I am hopeful and excited to get started.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Sharkey and Carolina Lovely to meet you ladies Good Luck with your treatment. I have never ever been pregnant tried for years but only really the last 2 years have we been seeking medical Advice, yes 2 years unfortunately the Doctors a Gyno were trying to treat me themselves without knowing what was wrong with me and without being fertility specialists, and when eventually I had a Lap etc they realised I was completely infertile and would need IVF, I finally go to a FS and she even commented on the fact they had been messing about with me for so long, anyway I suppose we were just unlucky, but now we are in the right hands and everything is going great, one more operation and we can start treatment which is likely to be June. Carolina My wedding anniversary Is Tuesday, I hope it is a good omen. Happy Easter to you both xx


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies!! My sig says it all pretty much. We are TTC #1 which will also be the only. I'm nervous for IVF but no more time to waste. I have known since I was 24 that I would need medical intervention to get pregnant but never thought IVF. Me and DH married when I was almost 36 so we are late getting this started.

My FS office does not require mental counseling but I have heard some do. I am going on my own starting next week,, my emotions are all over the place.


----------



## SweetCarolina

I hope so too Mrs.Howley. I had hoped to already be started with IVF, unfortunately, blood test revealed my thyroid was out of whack so we had to deal with that first. I had to take thyroid meds for 3 weeks. My anniversary is May 22 (8 years). I would love to have a bundle(s) :baby::baby: on the way for us when it comes around next month.
So if everything goes good on the 10th, we will have retrieval on the 25th and possible transfer on the 28th or 30th. Boy, I am going to be staring at this calendar the whole time. :wacko:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Noasaint, nice to meet you too :D
Carolina we also thought we would be starting sooner, but I am having to have another op to get rid of all the damage and my Hydrosalpinx and possibly opening up my other tube a bit if not that will be removed too, as if they stay as they are my IVF is likely to not work, so once that is done we can start, looks like it will be June, but that seems like no time at all. Wow you are sure going to be busy, but you will have the most amazing Anniversary present if all goes to plan, Are you having much time off work, I am still undecided, I suppose I will just see ho everything goes, I have saved all my holidays so I can use them if I need to xx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

I am 31 in may and Dh 32 in June. I have no tubes due to 2 ectopics in 2010. Dh has no fertility issues. We have had 2 failed IVF cycles and are currently applying to PCT for funding for a 3rd cycle which would involve ICSI this time. I have AMH of 2.5 also so this caused egg quality issues. GL to all xxx


----------



## SweetCarolina

I want to take the week after. In my crazy mind, I feel like if i don't move for a week, then then everything will have to stick because it has nowhere else to go.


----------



## SweetCarolina

We also had to get some funding for this cycle africaqueen. I put about a third on credit card and got funding for the other 2/3. However, with this setback I have actually made a payment and we haven't even started yet.
On a positive note, the hospital where I go is doing a study and asked me to join so they will provide a huge portion of my meds. I was really surprised by that one. My insurance covers some blood work but no treatment so I am feeling blessed in that aspect.


----------



## SweetCarolina

I was also wondering how many of you tell your family and friends what is going on? I am excited and want to tell but at the same time, when things don't go so well, you have to deliver that news as well. very hard.


----------



## africaqueen

Thats good sweet. Here in UK there is nothing like that but the 2 cycles we had were fully funded by nhs so praying for one more funded due to my circs. I pray they do or we have a long wait before we can save enough to go again xxx


----------



## SweetCarolina

I hope you get another cycle queen. It doesn't seem fair to have the same protocol for everyone when not everyone has the same circumstances.


----------



## africaqueen

I agree! thank you. I know a lot of women that have IVF have a tiny chance of natural conception but in our case we really dont we me having no tubes and my eggs are declining so we need to move fast really. Good luck to you too xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Welcome Africa queen, You are Lucky to have 2 funded cycles maybe even 3 in my area we only get one go :( But we are very very grateful for even that. Carolina I have told my family and friends and occasionally put the odd status on Facebook, I don't see why infertility should be a dirty little secret, after all we need all the support we can get, and of course you get the odd narrow minded shallow person, but I don't expect everyone to understand, and even the people who say they do don't actually have a clue what this is like, I am just so grateful for places like this we can all rant and rave and get a friendly nod back xx


----------



## SweetCarolina

Thanks queen. I am ready to go already. The waiting is horrible.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hey girls it does seem unfair that people who have had babies and might be able to conceive naturally get the same as us ladies who have no hope at all. How did you cope knowing that you can't conceive naturally, I had a really hard time getting my head around it, I knew that we obviously had a problem but in my mind I always thought it would be resolved and we would be able to do it on our own, but I know that will never happen. Also struggled with the fact we would never have the family we wanted, but I would be so grateful for just 1 baby and when that happens it would be like winning the lottery but better, but I still wish we could have a family of more than 1 xx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsHowley- I think the postcode lottery sucks when NICE have stated 3 cycles should be given for best level of success. If your 1st cycle fails, i would deffo apply for more funding due to your circs are majority of IVF women arent in our hopeless situation. I pray it works first time for you tho. GL xxx


----------



## SweetCarolina

My family knows some but for the most part, they don't really ask so I take it that they aren't really interested. I know I drive my DH crazy with all this so I am glad to have found this board. I read through all the success stories with IVF yesterday. I have about 3 people at work that I talk to, one who is my sister. Another friend and my husband. I just remember when we told with the first chemical pregnancy and then you have to go back and tell people. I feel like next time around we will wait a couple months. I will anyway, DH will tell the world.


----------



## SweetCarolina

I do agree Mrs.H that it should not be a dirty little secret. I guess it is just easier for me not to answer the odd person's questions about it.


----------



## SweetCarolina

Honestly, it is very hard to understand. My mom has 6 kids and sister has 5. I never had any doubt that we would have kids. I just try to stay positive, that's really all I can do. I pray a lot. I know it is going to happen for us but I just wish I could have a timeline, would make things so much easier. Everyone around me has popped out 1 and even 2 in the time we have been trying. I try to be happy for them but again it is hard. I don't want to deny anyone else their happiness but I certainly want mine, too.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Well I can understand with your circumstances why you wouldn't want the Spanish inquisition , I tend to just tell people that everything is moving along nicely and don't give too much info IFYKWIM. I'm not keen on the word chemical, it sounds like you were never really pregnant and you were, was a totally viable pregnancy and I am sure you felt a massive loss, but I can see why you would say use that word :hugs: I am grateful that I was never able to get pregnant as my FS said it would definitely end in m/c/Ectopic, You girls have had a tough time xx


----------



## africaqueen

MrsH- I think it is unfair. I know LOTS of women who have a IVF baby and then a natural pregnancy later on. I struggled a lot with losing both tubes as both times i went from BFP and being so happy with dh to utter devastation and life or death situation with the ectopics. With the 2nd one i was in theatre 4hrs whilst they tried to stop the bleed and nearly died so i am thankful to be alive but i am empty without my baby. The 2 failed cycles were soul destroying too as it came to light i have low ovarian reserve and im only 31. All heartbreaking but il keep hoping an praying. xxx


----------



## SweetCarolina

I am not keen on chemical either. I had to research after they told me that. I am very confident in my dr. This is our year.


----------



## MrsHowley81

If only we had a crystal ball hey, I am also like you I know we will have our baby, just don't know when or how many goes it will take. I too am surrounded by fertile Myrtles, My brother and his wife have 6 and my mum had 3 but was pregnant 5 times, I don't tend to conform why should this be different, but it will be all the more special when it does happen xx


----------



## SweetCarolina

I agree Mrs.H. will definitely be more special.


----------



## MrsHowley81

It is lovely to have a DR/FS that you can trust mine is great too, it is the first time in this whole journey I have come across a Medical Person who is so Honest and straight talking, she was the first person to say that I will have a baby and I totally trust in what she says :)


----------



## africaqueen

My mum an dad ttc for 10yrs before having me an my mum was told her tubes were totally blocked an then got her miracle so altho i have no tubes i pray for my miracle thru IVF one of these days. My mum passed away 8mths ago so i long for that mother child bond more than ever now. xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Oh Africa I am so sorry to hear about your Mum, I bet you will miss her even more when you have your own baby :hugs: xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you MrsH.
I miss my mum every day as we were so close with me being a only child. Im lucky i had 30 wonderful yrs with her and i pray i have my own miracle and share the love an bond like me an my mum did. Our baby will heal our hearts again after such sadness. I pray we get our bundles of joy xxx


----------



## SweetCarolina

So I did end up telling one of my friends at work last night about our timeline and everything. She is a very good friend and she gets so excited about the stuff I tell her like it is actually happening to her to. She is a great support system. Plus I figured if I told her then she would be the one keeping a secret and not me. And I would have someone else to drive crazy besides DH.


----------



## SweetCarolina

I still have both parents but I worry that they will never meet my child. I really want my parents to see our little family. It is very important to me.


----------



## SweetCarolina

Sorry about your Mum africaqueen, I can't even imagine. May each passing day be easier and easier.


----------



## SweetCarolina

So just an update here, have a doctor's appointment in the morning. They are gonna do an u/s, b/w and I will pick up my meds and sign some papers. I am getting very excited. These 3 weeks on thyroid meds have taken forever.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Carolina, I hope all goes well tomorrow, and you get the resukts you need to you can get started :)
Hope you all had a lovely Easter xxx


----------



## drsquid

im single, just turned 39 and on my tww with iui #4. did unmedicated on the first, 2 femara, then gonal f with the last. i was starting to think about giving up but.. finally got my doc to do a sperm count (apparently he feels that the banks provide a good product and you dont need to test.).. well guess what.. crap sperm. count was so so (6.6 million which is above the who limit but still crap for donor), and a crap motility to the point where if this was my partner's sperm they recommend icsi or a donor.. sigh. so now i still have no idea whether i have any fertility issues but im out around 8,000. the bank will give me 4 free vials.. i still havent approached the doc about wanting a few free rounds. im vaguely hopeful for this cycle as i had 5 2cm follicles and 5 15mm follicles the day before iui. the progesterone is making me batshit crazy too.. 

as far as ivf/iui etc goes. this is ALL out of pocket. my insurance through kaiser covers nothing and as far as i know there is no gov help available. luckily i can afford this (though im pissed about the waste .. a 150 test round 1 would have saved me all this time and trouble). im pissed about how much weight ive gained. emotional stress, time lost etc.


----------



## africaqueen

GL Sweet x

Welcome drsquid x

Hi to everyone and hope all ok x


----------



## SweetCarolina

So at my appointment today, they took blood to check tsh. They did u/s and said lining was 5.1 with 12 on one side and 15 on the other. I start 225 Follistim on Friday. So I am really excited. 
On the downside, for the study group they are doing, they had to do the balloon and saline in the uterus which causes ridiculous cramping. They actually had to do it twice and oddly enough I started crying which I think made the dr. feel really bad but I couldn't help it. I guess they want to test the fluids in your uterus from PCOS and see what it consists of. From now on, I guess they will just need extra blood and some follicular fluid, neither of which should be too painful.


----------



## SweetCarolina

Welcome drsquid. If I were you, I would be super angry. They should be giving you quality spern. I understand the whole out-of-pocket expenses for everything. GL to you.


----------



## SweetCarolina

Starting my stimulation meds tonight. 225 Follistim for Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and then I have appointment for u/s and b/w on Monday at 8:15 am. Here we go.


----------



## SweetCarolina

went for u/s and b/w on monday. lining was at 3.8 I think and estrogen was at 43 which the nurse said was a little low. no prominent follicles but go back again tomorrow.


----------



## star7474

Hi I'm 31 and am just starting my first IUI thus month with my other half, just had a scan Cd 3 to make sure my lining was ok, I've been taking clomid 100mg for the last 2 days and to carry on for 5 days in total, during thus I've got to inject myself with menpor 75iu on 2 different days then go back for another scan to see whether the meds have worked! If not more injections :(

Wish me luck!!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Sweetcaroline How are you getting on? Any side effects? I have my fingers crossed for you x

Welcome Star and good Luck to you.

Afm no news as yet, still waiting on our group meeting appointment for IVF eek, and only 5 weeks until my surgery :D


----------



## SweetCarolina

Thanks MrsH. I haven't noticed any side effects. My lining was 6.8 today and I didn't have any prominent follicle. Estrogen was 97. They upped my dosage of Follistim from 225 to 300 for the next two nights and I go back on Friday morning.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi ladies! :hi: DH and I are both 38 and have been ttc #1 since January 2009. We got pregnant our second month of trying and lost the baby at 12 weeks, on Mother's Day weekend of '09. We waited about 8 months to try again (we were transferred cross-country for DH's job on the same day we lost the baby, and we wanted to take some time to settle in and find a new dr before trying again... plus, we had no reason to think we'd have any trouble....). Got pregnant with #2 on the 2nd month of trying and lost the baby at 8 weeks in March of '10. After that we went for recurrent miscarriage testing which basically showed no diagnosable reason for our losses.... We were told to go forth and multiply, and suddenly we couldn't get pregnant again so we started IUIs/follistim in early 2011. I responded well every time, got pregnant on the 3rd one and mc later that week. We gave IUI a few more tries, through the end of 2011, and did our first IVF in late January 2012: 8 eggs retrieved, 6 mature and ICSI'd, 4 fertilized, 3 blasts on day 5, elective single blast transfer, and neither of the other two survived to freezing. It ended with the same old story - got pregnant and mc within the week. 

Now we're just waiting for AF to show again and we'll start IVF #2 - AF is due toward the end of next week, so hopefully we'll be stimming by the first of May, retrieval around 5/11. My protocol is 300iu gonal-f in the morning, 150iu gonal-f and 150iu menopur and ganirelix in the evening, pregnyl trigger, progesterone suppositories and PIO shots after retrieval. (The PIO is new this time - my progesterone was low the last two pregnancies, so my dr is adding it just to make sure all our bases are covered.)

I'm so glad I found this thread. :flower: AQ, I remember you from the mc support threads when I first joined BnB - I am so sorry to hear about your mom. :hugs: And DrS, it's nice to see you here!


----------



## MissHoneyp

Hey all :wave:

@africanqueen - seriously you been through the wars i really don't know how you can do it but well done for doing so. I wish you and all the other ladies here good luck on pursuit to being a mummy :dust:

Hoping i can join this club. Short story as posted in other forum. Im 30 (i know it says over 30 but hoping i would get away with it :blush:), single and gonna try for baby on my own as Doctor don't think i have much time left due to mum and gran both having early menopause. I also had mc few years ago which made me depressed mostly cause i felt guilty that i was considering other options when i found out as it was unplanned then after the choice was taken away i kinda realised that i wanted a child. I will be getting tested for ovulation once had first af since implant removed and will start looking for donor very soon also. Im taking Agnus Castus to help with regulating periods but not sure if that would help.


----------



## SweetCarolina

Welcome star, happyauntie, and misshoneyp. It sounds like we have all been through the ringer a time or two. Now we just need some BFP's. GL to everyone. Hoping I get some real follicles today at my appointment. I am starting to worry that this cycle will be canceled due to not responding. That is what happened back in September.


----------



## MissHoneyp

GL SweetCarolina let us know how you get on. :hugs:

P.S sometimes i find the more i worry about something it turns out i've had nothing to worry about


----------



## SweetCarolina

On Friday, my estrogen was 180 which is going up so that is good, but the biggest follicle I had was only 9.7. My lining was 8.3. Been on 300 follistim friday, saturday and again on Sunday. I have an appointment on Monday morning and I am really hoping to see some growth.


----------



## Indiapops

Hey,,, can I join you ladies please..

I'm 31 & this is our 15th cyle ttc using a donor.... I've never had a BFP.. and we have only had one appointment with the FS so far followed by a HSG & internal ultrasound, both came back that everything looked ok on the day but I haven't had that confirmed yet. 
My bloods tests show some months I ovulate, some months I don't... plus my GP thinks I may have a LP defect but I don't know that for sure... I don't know much for sure at the minute tbh.. 

I've just had my 7dpo bloods/8dpo for me taken this morning and I've tried soy Iso this cycle so I'm hoping its done some good but I don't get the results until wed...
If it hasn't my next FS appointment is on may 2nd ...not sure what's going to happen next. I'm a little nervous about what he's going to say, I'm hoping for something positive as the wait between appointments is soooo long .. x


----------



## drsquid

Crap crap crap. 2.3cm cyst on one side and a small one on the other. So no stims for me. I am going to Philly at the end of may so I'd have to miss 2 cycles which I don't want to do. New plan, us Monday to see if I'm growing a follicle despite the cysts then do an unmedicated cycle. If that doesn't work I'd have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so... Now if I don't grow a follicle... And I have to skip this cycle entirely.. I'm pondering skipping the trip home. Tickets were pretty cheap and al though I know my parents would be sad, I think id just stress the whole time about how I should be cycling etc. I'm 39, I don't have time to step back and just take months off.


----------



## SweetCarolina

Sorry to hear that drsquid. The waiting is the worst.

AFM- FS raised my meds to 375 follistim starting last night. Tonight I also start ganorelix and luveris. Hoping my 12.8 will get a lot bigger.


----------



## Mammywannabe

hi ladies,
I read your posts there and i know exactly how you feel.
I am currently waiting to start ivf-icsi in june so just waiting now.

it is such a hard journey and all i can see is all the friends around my talking about baby no 3 and i cant even have 1 !!!!!!!!!!
And if i hear from 1 more person, dont worry .relax you will get there...i will sream.
We decided not to tell anyone as its hard enough to go through never mind other people asking all the time !!!!
hope everyones journey isnt too long and that we will get there, and i dont mean that in a condsending way

hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## SweetCarolina

Welcome mommywannabe. I totally agree about not telling people. I agree that it should not be some big secret that we are ashamed of but I also don't people constantly asking how things are going. I told 2 people at work the specifics because I know they care and are interested. That's it other than DH and he has to know. He on the other hands tells anyone that will listen. We obviously deal in different ways. GL on your June cycle and here's hoping it is your last.:flower:


----------



## drsquid

i upset someone the other day when i told her she shouldnt say "just relax it'll happen". it is weird that that comes so naturally to people and is so damn insulting. im single, if i just relax, well... itll never happen. all these years i kept saying im gonna do this some day, and now im freaking out about the 4 months i wasted on crappy sperm and now having to skip cycles


----------



## MissHoneyp

Welcome Indiapops and Mammywannabe 

Aww Drsquid i really know where you coming from. Im getting the 'wait for right man' or 'You should wait a few years it will happen' kinda getting really annoyed with those speeches now. What i tell people is if i meet man when im pregnant or got child through sperm donation, if he doesnt stay with me cause of that then hes not Mr Right and wouldnt waste my time on him. I want to have a child at my age because i want to be able to go to park to play with them when im fit and healthy not when im in my 50's cause got pressured into waiting for this elusive Mr Right. 

Sorry rant over with now :haha:


----------



## SweetCarolina

Some people do not get it and they never will. My sister keeps telling me about her stepson who got his gf pregnant. I assume it was from carelessness while they were high and too lazy to put condom on. While I don't want anyone to be denied of their happiness, I also do not want to hear about every little detail. She doesn't get it and never will. Her fifth that she got pregnant with after being married for 2 months will turn 6 next month. I know she doesn't mean anything by it but i really don't need a play-by-play. Sorry, rant over.


----------



## drsquid

misshoney- i like that by using a donor it is my kid. then i am free to meet someone or not without a 3rd adult in the relationship (ie the baby daddy) i know too many people who have relationships break up not cause of the kid but because of the interference from the other parent. i dont want a known donor cause i dont want my kid thinking, if i was a better kid so and so would want to be my daddy etc. i just never thought this would be so hard. my 4 friends who did this all succeeded first try. sigh


----------



## MissHoneyp

Im meeting perspective donor on Wednesday and he doesn't want anything to do with child until they 18 maybe yearly photos via email but thats about it. If all goes to plan and he's as genuine as he has been in chat and email hopefully have first try in June if my cycle is fine also :happydance:

I do find its people with kids that tend to tell those 'Wait for Mr Right' speeches :lol:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies, wow You have been busy. I have to say I am one of those people who waited for my Mr Right, and it still doesn't work out, I am not sure I could of done this whole process on my own, you are a lot braver than me, I totally believe every woman has the right to have a baby, but I must be a bit old fashioned despite only being 30 as I always wanted the 2 point 4 children, looks like we will be lucky just to have the 1 now, but I definitely want my baby to have a father and I definitely want it to be my hubby, just a shame I can't choose better sperm and a fully functioning uterus. Lets just hope we all get our BFP's this year and whatever it takes xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

And as for the word "relax" If i had a penny for every time I heard it!!! I now tell them well actually I can't I am having my fallopian tubes removed...... they soon shut the hell up, If i were you I wouldn't worry about offending people they don't care how they hurt with their stupid shallow comments :D


----------



## sam79

Hi Ladies,
Just wondering if I could join this thread too?
I am 33 (34 in may) and will be doing iui this cycle for the first time to ttc baby #1. Both my parents and inlaws know that we are ttc. Mainly because both my sil's, who are younger then me, are both due in September, and when they told us about their individual pregnancies, I had a really hard time being excited for them, so we felt we should tell our parents why we weren't as overjoyed as we should be to have a niece/nephew. I feel horrible that I feel the way that I do about their pregnancies but whenever I think about it all I want to do is cry as it is so easy for some and so hard for others. We have been ttc for over a year now but because I have PCOS I can't even ovulate regularly on my own let alone conceive! :cry: After several cycles of clomid where nothing happen and 4 cycles using injections and timing ovulation for :sex: I'm really hoping that that will be our month now that we are trying iui. Sorry if that is too much info.


----------



## drsquid

mrshowley- she felt really really bad when i told her she shouldnt say that. bad enough that i felt bad but.. she wont say it to anyone again.. and i too feel like my child should have a dad, and hopefully will some day however i am unwilling to never have a child just because i cant provide a father. im a daddys girl and this sucks but.. im 39. i dont want to have a kid with someone to have a kid. that is just asking for trouble and is more unfair i think


----------



## MrsHowley81

Drsquid it is nice to see you are being sensible and realistic about it, wish some of my friends would take note, a girl a was best friends with at school just had a one night stand with the intention of getting pregnant, and it worked, wish it was that easy for all of us xx


----------



## SweetCarolina

So went to dr today. lining was 10.8, estrogen is 543, had follicles in the ranges of 12-17 mm. i was told to take 375 follistim along with ganirelix and luveris for the next two days and come back friday. When I came out of the room, the IVF nurses were like cheerleaders. It was really nice and made me smile.


----------



## SweetCarolina

Update after appointment today - lining was 12.1 biggest follicle on right was 18 and biggest on left was 15. Will be stimming tonight and saturday. Dr said most likely going to trigger on sunday or monday which puts EC on tuesday or wednesday. It is starting to get real now. Follicles are looking huge which makes me happy plus I am super bloated which the nurse said was a good thing. dr. said they want one to be 20 and then anything over 17 is considered mature. am super tired of giving the shots though. after 2 weeks and now 3 shots a day, am finding it hard to find places to do it.


----------



## MrsHowley81

SC How exciting, good luck to you!! How are the side effects so far? xx


----------



## SweetCarolina

The nurse just called and said estrogen was 1575 and they are reducing my dose of Follistim to 300 for tonight. The biggest side effect is the bloating. I am very gassy but I don't know if that is actually a side effect. LOL. I am really tired but I usually work night shift and have been up days this week so could be from that. The only side effect for sure is the bloating.


----------



## Mammywannabe

SweetCarolina said:


> The nurse just called and said estrogen was 1575 and they are reducing my dose of Follistim to 300 for tonight. The biggest side effect is the bloating. I am very gassy but I don't know if that is actually a side effect. LOL. I am really tired but I usually work night shift and have been up days this week so could be from that. The only side effect for sure is the bloating.

hi sweetcaroilina,-its sounds as if it going all to plan for you, which is great news.
I am just worried about all the injections, is it into your leg, stomach where exactly??

not too long for the all ant ET to come along.
fingers xd for ya anyway


----------



## drsquid

oy. if one more person asks me about adoption im gonna start stabbing people in the eye. once i say no, i have 0 interest in that,... why cant they let it go. they seem to think that it is somehow far less frustrating than fertility issues... oh and that apparently im selfish because im willing to spend whatever it takes to get pregnant


----------



## MrsHowley81

Squid That annoys me too, we all have the right as women to get pregnant and carry our own child, why adopt when you don't need to, the thought of it makes me feel sick, only cos it is a possibility it might be our only hope of having a child one day, but I think we should at least try everything to have our own babies grrr
SC sounds like the side effects can be very mild for a lot of people, I hope I am that lucky


----------



## SweetCarolina

mammywanabe - they are in the stomach. i get them done but at this point it take a little longer because i am getting very tired of them. after the transfer, then they will begin in the bum. 

drsquid - i agree about the adoption. my friend always brings it up and i tell her to go ahead. I am not at that point yet. dont get me wrong, if the right situation presented itself i would be all for it, but that is highly unlikely. 

afm - things are going pretty good on my end. just waiting to get to the end. according to the possible calendar the nurse sent me, i would have possibly been doing retrieval tomorrow and at this point, i am still stimming.


----------



## drsquid

did us at work today. i had a 2.3 cm cyst last monday. today there is a 1.2 cm structure on the right.. it was pretty round so im hoping it is follicle and not a shrunken cyst. i had rt cramps the other day which was hopefully the cyst popping. 

also got a count on the sperm from the bank. 28million, motility of 50% and progression of 3. didnt get a morphology though but... all in all, a zillion times better than last time


----------



## SweetCarolina

Thats great drsquid. it looks like things are going better this time around with the sperm. looks like that BFP is getting closer.


----------



## SweetCarolina

So I go in for egg collection tomorrow. I am hoping everything goes well and we get enough egg (however many that is). Not real nervous now but I know I will be tomorrow.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Good Luck SW xx


----------



## drsquid

sweet- good luck. i go back may 11 for a progesterone level and start injecting lupron


----------



## SweetCarolina

Well, somehow they only got 3 eggs which seems very low to me considering all the ones we saw on numerous u/s. Guess it is just a waiting game, could be doing the transfer Friday, Saturday, or Monday.


----------



## Tinker16

Hi ladies
Was wondering if I could join u all too &#128515; I'm 31 and OH 33 ttc #1 since June 2010, just been for our screening before starting ICSI due to MF so hopefully starting treatment in the next 4 weeks &#128515; excited but freaking out at the same time &#128513; xx


----------



## SweetCarolina

Welcome tinker.

2 of my 3 eggs fertilized so we are going for the transfer on Friday at 11 am.


----------



## MrsHowley81

SC Great news I really hope they are extra sticky for you x
Welcome Tinker, pull up a chair and make yourself at hom
e :)


----------



## SweetCarolina

So I now have a 2 cell grade 1 and a 3 cell grade 3 on board. Now it is time for the dreaded 2ww.


----------



## babydrms

May I join...31 ttc #1, married 7.5 years (ntnp all along and a lot of years ttc, 2 mc) two failed fresh IVF cycles and failed FET this year...just want one. Can't even begin to relate to some people having IVF for number 2 or 3...is one too much to ask for?


----------



## MrsHowley81

I know I feel the same, if we are lucky enough to have one IVF cycle work, we are gonna take it and let all the other childless people out there have a go. I think I have resigned myself to the fact we will never have the family we dreamt of, but after all the heart ache I know we will fully embrace and make the most of the baby we have xx


----------



## Jenn76

Hi Ladies,

I'm 36, been TTC #1 for almost three years. Just found out in January that IVF is our best option. This will be my first fertility treatment. I'm currently waiting to have an MRI because they found cysts when they did my sonohysterogram. This will be my last obstacle before I can start my IVF. I'd like to have two kids so all this waiting is stressing me out since I'm not getting any younger. I am hoping to start meds in July and ER/ET in August if all goes well with my MRI. FX!

Jenn


----------



## SweetCarolina

Welcome babydrms and jenn76. Sorry to hear your FET didn't work babydrms. You are such a wealth of information on the other board. You have really helped me out. I appreciate it. 

AFM - I am slowly starting to feel like myself but there is no way I could have went to work all this time. People would have thought I was dying. I was just thinking today that if this all works, I really gotta work on my eating habits. That will be a toughy but definitely necessary. I keep staring at the picture of my embryos when I walk by. Keep the faith.


----------



## babydrms

MrsHowley81 said:


> I know I feel the same, if we are lucky enough to have one IVF cycle work, we are gonna take it and let all the other childless people out there have a go. I think I have resigned myself to the fact we will never have the family we dreamt of, but after all the heart ache I know we will fully embrace and make the most of the baby we have xx

Exactly, we wanted 4-6 children when we got married. If we somehow are able to get one - I don't think we would continue to push fait. We do talk a lot about adoptions these days - sadly we honostly can't afford it after paying for so much IVF...it would take a long while to build those kind of funds back in this economy. 



Jenn76 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm 36, been TTC #1 for almost three years. Just found out in January that IVF is our best option. This will be my first fertility treatment. I'm currently waiting to have an MRI because they found cysts when they did my sonohysterogram. This will be my last obstacle before I can start my IVF. I'd like to have two kids so all this waiting is stressing me out since I'm not getting any younger. I am hoping to start meds in July and ER/ET in August if all goes well with my MRI. FX!
> 
> Jenn

Hi Jenn, I just introduced myself a moment before you - best of luck with your scan so you can get started. I am terrible at waiting...



SweetCarolina said:


> Welcome babydrms and jenn76. Sorry to hear your FET didn't work babydrms. You are such a wealth of information on the other board. You have really helped me out. I appreciate it.
> 
> AFM - I am slowly starting to feel like myself but there is no way I could have went to work all this time. People would have thought I was dying. I was just thinking today that if this all works, I really gotta work on my eating habits. That will be a toughy but definitely necessary. I keep staring at the picture of my embryos when I walk by. Keep the faith.

It's crazy how intense it all is, isn't it?? I have taken very minimal time off during all this. Have you gotten any relief from you PIO tenderness?? I hope you found the hints I shared helpful - they were all compliments of the amazingly supportive and helpful women on BnB.


----------



## SweetCarolina

Haven't had another shot yet but am definitely going to use those suggestions. 

Just remembered something, my dr. gave us the little container they grew the embryos in and made a joke about it being baby's first crib. I thought it was funny. Sometimes you have to make light with all the heaviness going on.


----------



## babydrms

Aw, that is really cute.


----------



## drsquid

i kept the vials from my iuis.. but they failed and i changed donors so i probably should chuck them. i was telling my doc that i was hopeful for this ivf and itd be nice if i get frozen embryos and he was of course again all negative about the chances (i think of frozens) but then he backpedaled and said, well you do make a lot of eggs etc.. ill break him of this calling people old thing eventually.


----------



## SweetCarolina

I don't think I like your doctor very much drsquid. He should be on your cheer leading squad.


----------



## babydrms

My doctor used to be a great cheerleader - unfortunately she has been noticeably loosing her optimism. She tries to fake it, but I can tell the difference from when we started until now. 

drsquid - :hugs: people with much older eggs have done it.


----------



## drsquid

i think he is doing a great job. sure itd be nice if he sugar coated stuff but.. he warned me the first day i came in that this may not be easy etc. i didnt want to hear it and figured id get pregnant first try no biggie.. well 4 failed cycles later.. i know he knows what he is doing and i know he does a good and aggressive job. he just doesnt want to see me getting hurt.


----------



## SweetCarolina

That makes sense.


----------



## HappyAuntie

I always like my dr to speak the truth with love - break it to me gently, but don't pump me full of false hopes. 

I'm going to have to go hunting for those PIO tips now - that is giving me more anxiety over this cycle than anything else....


----------



## babydrms

My tips are as follow - 

1. Heat PIO in syringe until atleast body temp
2. Place heating pad on site and move leg around a lot to help with absorption. 
3. I used ice prior to every injection (some people don't like - I perosnally loved it, you don't feel the neele at all)
4. I made small heating pads from washclothes - wet and microwave in ziploc. Portable and easy. When it got cold, I was usually done.
5. Lastly, I had one done by a nurse and then the rest by DH and found DH injected more slowly and it hurt less later.

Good luck!


----------



## HappyAuntie

babydrms said:


> My tips are as follow -
> 
> 1. Heat PIO in syringe until atleast body temp
> 2. Place heating pad on site and move leg around a lot to help with absorption.
> 3. I used ice prior to every injection (some people don't like - I perosnally loved it, you don't feel the neele at all)
> 4. I made small heating pads from washclothes - wet and microwave in ziploc. Portable and easy. When it got cold, I was usually done.
> 5. Lastly, I had one done by a nurse and then the rest by DH and found DH injected more slowly and it hurt less later.
> 
> Good luck!

Thank you!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jenn76

babydrms said:


> My doctor used to be a great cheerleader - unfortunately she has been noticeably loosing her optimism. She tries to fake it, but I can tell the difference from when we started until now.
> 
> drsquid - :hugs: people with much older eggs have done it.

Hi Babydrms! Sorry about your BFN's. I see you were able to do your cycles back to back, my clinic won't do that. They said you must have three bleeds before they will do a second IVF. I assumed that was normal so now I wonder why. I'm really feeling my time clock ticking and once this ball starts rolling I don't want to be put back in this waiting pattern. Are you doing another cycle now? Will it be a fresh cycle or do you still have some frosties?



drsquid said:


> i think he is doing a great job. sure itd be nice if he sugar coated stuff but.. he warned me the first day i came in that this may not be easy etc. i didnt want to hear it and figured id get pregnant first try no biggie.. well 4 failed cycles later.. i know he knows what he is doing and i know he does a good and aggressive job. he just doesnt want to see me getting hurt.

My RE is pretty blunt which I like. Were your four cycles all IVF?


----------



## SweetCarolina

Definitely follow those happyauntie. They make a world of difference.


----------



## drsquid

jenn- nope,. 1 unmedicated iui, 2 femara and 1 injectible only to then find out the sperm was crap... sigh. this will be the first ivf round


----------



## babydrms

Jenn76 said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> My doctor used to be a great cheerleader - unfortunately she has been noticeably loosing her optimism. She tries to fake it, but I can tell the difference from when we started until now.
> 
> drsquid - :hugs: people with much older eggs have done it.
> 
> Hi Babydrms! Sorry about your BFN's. I see you were able to do your cycles back to back, my clinic won't do that. They said you must have three bleeds before they will do a second IVF. I assumed that was normal so now I wonder why. I'm really feeling my time clock ticking and once this ball starts rolling I don't want to be put back in this waiting pattern. Are you doing another cycle now? Will it be a fresh cycle or do you still have some frosties?
> 
> 
> I have done all back to back cycles - when I asked my doc about waiting between she said there is "no evidence to support this and this is where her male partners just don't get it" - lol. She is very big on doing what is evidence based. I will be taking this cycle off for some diagnostics - well until cd 21 when I will start down reging for another FET - a lot more details in my journal. The first pages tell the woes of my first cycles but the new details are near the end...
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> jenn- nope,. 1 unmedicated iui, 2 femara and 1 injectible only to then find out the sperm was crap... sigh. this will be the first ivf roundClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, that really stinks about your sperm...Good luck with the upcoming IVF. where are you at with things right now?Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## pinkfee

Hi Ladies 

Wondering if i can join you? Its good to see some familiar faces from other threads :) 

For those that don't know me i'm 32 and OH is 36 we've been ltttc baby no1 since 2009, I had my first cycle of IVF just before Xmas last year and it was successful, first ever BFP!! :happydance: Then sadly at 9 weeks I had a MMC and finally miscarried at 11weeks (most painful experience of my life) 

I've just been referred again for a second round of IVF. My coord appointment is 24th May and i'm doing the day 21 long protocol, so fingers crossed that if everything goes to plan on that appointment i'll be able to start down regging on CD21 which will be 26th May. Can't quite believe its come round so quickly, but i'm definitely in a good place to try again. 

SweetCarolina - Good luck on the 2WW is this your first IVF cycle? 
Drsquid - I can't believe they didn't test the quality of the sperm?! before making you go through that many cycles... Good luck with your next cycle of IVF 

for those of you who've had more than 1 cycle of IVF, are you worried about the amount of drugs you've been taking?, I know its all in the aid of getting the end result :baby:, but I am slightly worried about the toll its taking on my body.


----------



## babydrms

I mean of course you worry about the drugs - I have been on something since the middle of January for three cycles in a row (2 fresh, 1 frozen) and the biggest issue has been weight gain and fatigue. :shrug: I mean of course I have other side effects depending on what I am on, but they come and go.


----------



## drsquid

baby- i go in friday for bloodwork (progesterone) then start lupron that night.. supposed to go for an us on hopefully the 22nd (if i get my period the 21st... going to philly the 23rd so this could be a problem but.. ill work it out). then start stims around june 1 for er around june 11.. 

yeah i kept asking for the sperm to get tested and kept getting told it is always normal from a sperm bank. when the 4th sample got tested it was a count of 6.6 and a progression of 1. meh.. the new sperm got tested at the bank before it left (they defrosted one from the same freeze date) and it was 28million, progression of 3. but it doesnt matter cause im going to do icsi. this is my first round of ivf


----------



## SweetCarolina

Yes pink, this is my first round (and hopefully last) round of IVF. I know before that the dr. has done blood test to check my liver from all the drugs. I guess it is a good thing that other than this, I haven't taken a whole lot of drugs.


----------



## babydrms

drsquid said:


> baby- i go in friday for bloodwork (progesterone) then start lupron that night.. supposed to go for an us on hopefully the 22nd (if i get my period the 21st... going to philly the 23rd so this could be a problem but.. ill work it out). then start stims around june 1 for er around june 11..
> 
> yeah i kept asking for the sperm to get tested and kept getting told it is always normal from a sperm bank. when the 4th sample got tested it was a count of 6.6 and a progression of 1. meh.. the new sperm got tested at the bank before it left (they defrosted one from the same freeze date) and it was 28million, progression of 3. but it doesnt matter cause im going to do icsi. this is my first round of ivf

I really hope AF cooperates and shows up on time. Currently she is not for me and I have a biopsy/hysteroscopy scheduled for what was supposed to be cd 23 based on cd1 being today - and a complete no show. So frustrating after spending so much time wishing it away.


----------



## pinkfee

Baby, that is so typical... hope she shows her face soon so you can get on with your tests. 

SweetCarolina, i'm with you i'm hoping that this will be our last IVF cycle aswell! 

I think i'm overly panicking because they're going to up my meds this time to try and get me more eggs, as I didn't produce many last time. I might see if they will give me an US, just to make sure everything looks okay in there, as this AF i've had quite a bit of cramping on my left side which I've not really suffered from before.

DrS - think i'll be a little behind you, as if it goes along the same timeline as last cycle I think i'll be goin for ER at some point in the last week of June.


----------



## Springy

Hi Ladies mind if I join you?!

I'm 33 and DH is 35 and we just went through our first round of IVF which ended with a BFN. We have 4 frozen embryos and the plan is to use those up before doing another fresh cycle. We have a follow up with our RE on the 22nd of May and we'll go from there and see what she says. I'm 99.99% sure she will say that we are just on the "bad" side of the odds. The only thing I am really going to ask about / push for my FET is to add a steroid into the mix of drugs after transfer as a LOT of women are using it as an "anti-rejection" of the embryo. I figure it can't hurt to add it in!

I have also had 4 failed IUI before my IVF and we are classified as "unexplained" possibly the hardest diagnosis out there ..... 

SweetCaroline - hopefully your first IVF works out to be a BFP. Look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## drsquid

yeah ihave my fingers crossed for success the first round but for some reason im actually ok either way. we will see what happens when i start hormones but at the moment im pretty mellow


----------



## pinkfee

Hi All 

Just checking in to see how you are all doing? 

Sweetcarolina - have you tested yet? I can't remember when you had your ET, keeping fingers crossed for you. 

Springy - good luck with your appt tomorrow 

Got my coord appt on thursday, so i hoping we get to start down reggin straight away from that and then if i remember correctly from the first cycle it was pretty much all go from then on! i'm excited :happydance:but also nervous. 


x


----------



## babydrms

Things are the same here - start my dr on June 1st, the day I have my biopsy/hysteroscopy. Other than that I am just juggling my schedule around a bit to fit in all the appointments for dr checks and for transfer...just need to find coverage for two more days and I am all covered. I actually have fmla leave if I need it but I much prefer not to leave the unit short a person.

Hope everyone else is doing great.

Pink - goood luck with your appointment!


----------



## SweetCarolina

BFN for me. Tested on the 18th. making follow up appt with dr. for wednesday.


----------



## pinkfee

Oh SC i'm sorry hun, hopefully dr will be able to shed some light into how they can improve the process for the next time.


----------



## Mammywannabe

SweetCarolina said:


> BFN for me. Tested on the 18th. making follow up appt with dr. for wednesday.

Hi Sweetcarolina,
Im so sorry to hear about your BFN....its so hard when you are going through it.
I am sending you a big hug down the web

xx


----------



## SweetCarolina

thanks pink and mammy. Doing better these days. It is usually the hardest when you are going through it. My appt is not going to be until June 6th so I am going to take the time from now until then and work on eating right and exercising. Hoping to lose some weight. Have lost almost 7 pounds now.


----------



## MrsHowley81

SC, Sorry to hear you had a BFN, I hope you find the strength to continue!! ((Hugs))
AFM, Just recovering from my 2nd Laparoscopy, where I had scar tissue removed from my ovary and they also found a blood filled cyst that was removed, We can now start IVF, Just got to wait for the appointment. Good Luck to all you other ladies hopefully we will have a influx of BFP's by the end of the year xxx


----------



## babydrms

SweetCarolina said:



> BFN for me. Tested on the 18th. making follow up appt with dr. for wednesday.

:hugs: I hope they can shed some light at your appointment.


----------



## tlm

Can I join you girls!? I am 32, dh is 31. We will have been ttc our first 2 years in August! Never had a BFP! Found out I have endo (stage 3) and it was removed in march along with 2 fibroids. Since then we have had 2 medicated cycles on Clomid (days 3-7) with trigger and iui. My most recent iui was on May 12th and am currently waiting to see what happens. I tested out the trigger and it was out of my system on Sunday. Holding off testing again until tomorrow morning with FMU! 

How are you all doing??


----------



## Victory78

Hi Girls

Mind if I join you? I'm always looking at the forums for support and tips, and finally got around to registering!

I'm 34, dh is 37, ttc for 2 years with unexplained infertility. 

We started first round of mild IVF this month, and yesterday I had 10 eggs collected. Unfortunately they called this morning to say despite 8 mature normal eggs and normal sperm, none of them fertilised, which is rare (5% of cases apparently) - I'm heartbroken and had been feeling so positive.

Not sure whether to try again straight away, look at other options, go to another clinic, take a break..... 

Good luck all with your journeys x


----------



## pinkfee

MrsHowley81 said:


> SC, Sorry to hear you had a BFN, I hope you find the strength to continue!! ((Hugs))
> AFM, Just recovering from my 2nd Laparoscopy, where I had scar tissue removed from my ovary and they also found a blood filled cyst that was removed, We can now start IVF, Just got to wait for the appointment. Good Luck to all you other ladies hopefully we will have a influx of BFP's by the end of the year xxx

MrsH - glad your procedure went well 

welcome ladies :flower:

tlm - good luck with the testing, i hope this is your month

Victory - sorry the mini IVF didn't work, i think the best thing is to just follow how you feel, if you need to take a break then do so. And give yourself time to grieve, afterall you thought you were going to be doing a cycle to be cut short is so disappointing..... i'm slightly worried about that happening on our next cycle as they are changing the dosage of my meds, terrified that i'll over stimulate and we'll have to stop. 

AFM - there was a slight set back at my apt today, since the last IVF cycle protocol has changed in our primary care trust and they require a blood test for Hep B. my OH wasn't with me at the apt (couldn't get time off work) so he wasn't able to be tested, so that means i can't start the injections on sat like i hoped. Its not the end of the world it just means we'll have to start after my next period instead.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Pink we could actually be starting the same month then :) What protocol are you doing this time? Short?? Did they say why they have changed it? x


----------



## pinkfee

Ooo exciting to have someone going through it at the same time :) ! we are doing Long protocol the one that starts on day 21 of your cycle. Its just bad timing, my day 21 of this cycle is on sat, but they need to have us both tested for Hep B before we start. The nurse didn't say but i suspect if one of us has Hep B that wouldn't qualify us for the IVF funding. So as my OH won't be able to be tested in time and as i doubt my test results would have come back in time, as she only took blood today... its best to just leave it till next cycle. I usually have between 26 - 30 days in my cycle so my next day 21 will probably be around the last two weeks in june dependin on when AF shows her face....

how about you? do you know your start date yet?


----------



## drsquid

I had to get all the infectious disease labs draw. HIV, hep b and c, syphilis, htlv etc. everything is back except the htlv (and all neg except the pos that shows I'm immune to hep b).


----------



## pinkfee

Yeah I did as well the first time round and to be honest I thought they tested for everything but obviously not... i'm hoping it comes back negative!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Ladies they have just brought in the hep B core as a new mandatory test it is likely it would be for that :)


----------



## babydrms

tlm said:


> Can I join you girls!? I am 32, dh is 31. We will have been ttc our first 2 years in August! Never had a BFP! Found out I have endo (stage 3) and it was removed in march along with 2 fibroids. Since then we have had 2 medicated cycles on Clomid (days 3-7) with trigger and iui. My most recent iui was on May 12th and am currently waiting to see what happens. I tested out the trigger and it was out of my system on Sunday. Holding off testing again until tomorrow morning with FMU!
> 
> How are you all doing??

Hi :wave:



Victory78 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Mind if I join you? I'm always looking at the forums for support and tips, and finally got around to registering!
> 
> I'm 34, dh is 37, ttc for 2 years with unexplained infertility.
> 
> We started first round of mild IVF this month, and yesterday I had 10 eggs collected. Unfortunately they called this morning to say despite 8 mature normal eggs and normal sperm, none of them fertilised, which is rare (5% of cases apparently) - I'm heartbroken and had been feeling so positive.
> 
> Not sure whether to try again straight away, look at other options, go to another clinic, take a break.....
> 
> Good luck all with your journeys x

Hi :wave: sorry about the rate turn of events, have you decided to try again or not?

So it appears we may have a few people on here with July transfers, but mine is of course dependent on the results of my biopsy on Friday, I'm pretty sure the Hysteroscopy will be normal because I have had so many other diagnostics that indicate I have normal anatomy - though I heard the dilate you quite a bit, and I'm getting nervous. One bnb lady said they dilated her to 8 cm and I start the process at home the night before with oral meds...:( excited to get results and answers but not looking forward to the pain.


----------



## Victory78

Thanks Babydrms

We had a follow up consultation yesterday armed with my long list of questions - long and short of it is the entire clinic is baffled as to why none of the eggs fertilised as all the tests they did show egg and sperm quality was good, even the next day. After looking at all the options, we've decided to try ICSI in August, but keep trying naturally in the meantime! 

Feeling must more positive this week

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello everyone, I am just jumping on in here to introduce myself and hoping you don't mind if I join you. I have been TTCing for 3.5 years but have NTNP 3.5 years before that. It turns out that my DH and I are classed as the dreaded "unexplained" and we are going through IVF next month or in July. 

At the moment I am into my 4th week on the BCP and I am hoping to hear really soon (maybe next week) to pick up my meds. I am hoping not to be on the pill any more than 7 weeks.


----------



## blessedlife

Hi everyone! May I join too please? I'm 38 & DH is 39 and our FET should happen next week! We did IVF two months ago but didn't get to transfer b/c I was too high a risk for developing OHSS. So now we have nine :cold: waiting for us. 

As the gets closer to transfer I'm more and more excited and nervous. I've never had a BFP on a hpt or been PUPO. I find myself needing to talk to women who have gone through the same things! 

Oh, and I was the one who had a hysteroscopy where I was dilated to eight cm. Babydreams, it doesn't hurt at all, you'll be knocked out! :hugs:


----------



## Victory78

Welcome Irish Eyes and Blessed Life, and good luck!


----------



## babydrms

Victory78 said:


> Thanks Babydrms
> 
> We had a follow up consultation yesterday armed with my long list of questions - long and short of it is the entire clinic is baffled as to why none of the eggs fertilised as all the tests they did show egg and sperm quality was good, even the next day. After looking at all the options, we've decided to try ICSI in August, but keep trying naturally in the meantime!
> 
> Feeling must more positive this week
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Lol, I always go to consultations with a laundry list of questions! Well I'm glad you have a new plan, I guess I didn't realize they didn't try ICSI and I was really worried for you - I have no idea if mine would have fertilized as my clinic does ICSI on everyone. Glad you going to try naturally...kind of wish I had done that at some point - I have been on meds pretty much since January. :shrug: Oh well. 




Irish_eyes said:


> Hello everyone, I am just jumping on in here to introduce myself and hoping you don't mind if I join you. I have been TTCing for 3.5 years but have NTNP 3.5 years before that. It turns out that my DH and I are classed as the dreaded "unexplained" and we are going through IVF next month or in July.
> 
> At the moment I am into my 4th week on the BCP and I am hoping to hear really soon (maybe next week) to pick up my meds. I am hoping not to be on the pill any more than 7 weeks.

Welcome, I hope you hear soon!



blessedlife said:


> Hi everyone! May I join too please? I'm 38 & DH is 39 and our FET should happen next week! We did IVF two months ago but didn't get to transfer b/c I was too high a risk for developing OHSS. So now we have nine :cold: waiting for us.
> 
> As the gets closer to transfer I'm more and more excited and nervous. I've never had a BFP on a hpt or been PUPO. I find myself needing to talk to women who have gone through the same things!
> 
> Oh, and I was the one who had a hysteroscopy where I was dilated to eight cm. Babydreams, it doesn't hurt at all, you'll be knocked out! :hugs:

Hi Blessed, welcome! I have to ask did you take Cytotec (misoprostol) the night before you had your hysteroscopy? That is the part I am worried about, because I know it causes very painful cramping...As far as the actual procedure, I am not as concerned but worried about cramping afterward - I have such touchy uterus it contracts at the drop of a hat, so I know I am going to be uncomfortable afterwards. Hopefully the anesthesiologist will make sure I am comfortable.


----------



## blessedlife

blessedlife said:


> Hi Blessed, welcome! I have to ask did you take Cytotec (misoprostol) the night before you had your hysteroscopy? That is the part I am worried about, because I know it causes very painful cramping...As far as the actual procedure, I am not as concerned but worried about cramping afterward - I have such touchy uterus it contracts at the drop of a hat, so I know I am going to be uncomfortable afterwards. Hopefully the anesthesiologist will make sure I am comfortable.

No, I didn't take anything that would induce cramping, just antibiotics. Does misoprostol help dilate the cervix? I didn't have much pain at all so hopefully you won't be in too much pain afterwards if you're sensitive. Perhaps some pain meds will be prescribed? They gave me a script but I never filled it.

So I have done two IM Estradiol Valerate injections, once Tues and one onThursday of last week. I had an US to check on the lining and blood work and the clinic said my estrogen was over 600 already and that's really high after only a week. I kinda freaked out b/c I overstimmed during IVF and caused my fresh cycle to be cancelled. They said there was no way to overstim this time b/c my ovaries are all shut down and to now do an injection every four days. But that phone call really showed me how I'm holding everything together by a very thin thread! I had tears even though they said everything is okay.


----------



## babydrms

blessedlife said:


> blessedlife said:
> 
> 
> Hi Blessed, welcome! I have to ask did you take Cytotec (misoprostol) the night before you had your hysteroscopy? That is the part I am worried about, because I know it causes very painful cramping...As far as the actual procedure, I am not as concerned but worried about cramping afterward - I have such touchy uterus it contracts at the drop of a hat, so I know I am going to be uncomfortable afterwards. Hopefully the anesthesiologist will make sure I am comfortable.
> 
> No, I didn't take anything that would induce cramping, just antibiotics. Does misoprostol help dilate the cervix? I didn't have much pain at all so hopefully you won't be in too much pain afterwards if you're sensitive. Perhaps some pain meds will be prescribed? They gave me a script but I never filled it.
> 
> So I have done two IM Estradiol Valerate injections, once Tues and one onThursday of last week. I had an US to check on the lining and blood work and the clinic said my estrogen was over 600 already and that's really high after only a week. I kinda freaked out b/c I overstimmed during IVF and caused my fresh cycle to be cancelled. They said there was no way to overstim this time b/c my ovaries are all shut down and to now do an injection every four days. But that phone call really showed me how I'm holding everything together by a very thin thread! I had tears even though they said everything is okay.Click to expand...


Misoprostol is used for induction of labor, especially when there is a non-viable fetus it causes contractions to soften and dilate the cervix. So I will get to feel what my patients feel...well, of course I will only be taking it if my nurse calls me tomorrow and calls the perscription in - she said they would be perscribing pain medicine, however, I haven't heard from the nurse in a while. 

Why are you doing estradiol injections? Ugh, I couldn't tolerate another injection. This time I am going to have Lupron (SQ) then progesterone (IM), and Lovenox (SQ) - which I hear stings like a SOB...my estrogen will be in patches and vaginally. BTW - my estrogen was 77 at the end of the first week when preparing for fet (so we added vaginal estrace because it was too low), then at two weeks it was 1900 :shrug:


----------



## blessedlife

Morning all! :wave: How's everyone doing? Any updates?

Babydreams, why my estrogen is IM is the million dollar question!!! When all my drugs arrived there were also estrogen pills and they said they were only if I needed more. Why not start out with the pills and add shots if I need more?? :wacko: The good news is that I only do the shot every four days and it doesn't hurt at all. How are you? 

Not a lot going on here, just waiting for Monday to pick a day for transfer. Hopefully, it will be on Thursday, one week!!!


----------



## gaijin

Hi Everyone, May I join you? I have just had a BFN on my 3rd round of Follistim so the next step for me is IVF. I will be starting late IVF June time. It would be nice to have some support in the next stage of this scary journey xx


----------



## babydrms

Hi gaijin! Welcome. 

Blessed - I'm good just cramping at the moment but still completely tolerable (the nurse called me back this afternoon - I think she really forgot about me). A bit nervous about tomorrow, decided I'm going to pack my heating pad because it helps my cramps more than pain meds ever do. That's it for me. Hopefully my cervix is nice and soft tomorrow morning!


----------



## blessedlife

Welcome Gaijin! This is the place to be for IVF support, it definitely helps the process to be less scary. Do you know what protocol/drugs you will take? Are you on birth control right now or just waiting for AF? 

Babydreams, I totally agree about the heating pad. It can work wonders and I hope it helps you tonight. Good luck tomorrow, it'll be done before you know it! Let us know how everything goes. :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

had my us today. all good. didnt get an antral count but.. saw a bunch of nice tiny follicles on both sides.. doc is funny. he actually said, ok, no cysts.. we agree right? (ive argued with him about follicle size in the past). im supposed to go back for blood work monday. and of course he says.. ok we will do us wednesday.. the only freaking day im working 30 min away instead of across the street.. i asked if it could be tues or thurs and he told me to talk to my ovaries and get them to cooperate. to add a nice hassle.. still didnt get my copy of labs from kaiser and the ivf clinic is chomping at the bit for them. kaiser is virtually impossible to find phone numbers for.. we faxed a release to who knows where cause they didnt send any labs (doc called me 2 more times today about paperwork issues). and while i was there i got a call from my credit card company asking if i charged over 5000 online.. umm yeah no, that wasnt me. luckily they had blocked it (but not my doctors office charges.. which was great). so now i am without credit card til probably monday. but yay for the company being all over it.. one of the calls from my doc was that he realized he hadnt done a sonohysterogram.. whee.. so i get to do that monday along with the bloodwork (im off that day anyway so it is all good).. i start menopur and gonal tomorrow and continue the medrol and lupron. yay 3 shots a day. but frankly what is the worst is the medrol. damn that tastes bad.. he only had me order 16 vials of menopur.. umm that is only 5 days worth and i wont know til monday if i need more.. hrm. just emailed my doc about that..


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi everyone, just thought I would pop in to update. I have phoned the fertility clinic this morning and they have told me my schedule has been done and that they are just waiting on the doctors to sign off my script and my letter will be with me sometime next week. :happydance: I can't wait to see what my schedule is like so at the moment I am still not sure when I will be starting my meds. 

Welcome gaijin :hi:

Blessedlife, are those your two wee pups in your avatar? How cute. Also how exciting for your transfer. Really hope you get it for Thursday like you said. :happydance:

babydrms are you going for a hysteroscopy? Sorry probably a silly question but good luck. :flower:


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all!

Babydreams, how are you? Hope you're feeling well and everything was a success!

drsquid, glad your credit card company was on top of things. What a pain in the butt to get new cards though! So how many vials of menopur a night are you on?

Irish, hi! Did you get your schedule? Hope you start your meds really soon, waiting is so frustrating! The pups aren't mine, I just thought they were adorable! I go in Mon to RE and I think FET will be on Friday. I really hope so! 

Okay all, have a fantastic weekend! :flower:


----------



## babydrms

drsquid said:


> had my us today. all good. didnt get an antral count but.. saw a bunch of nice tiny follicles on both sides.. doc is funny. he actually said, ok, no cysts.. we agree right? (ive argued with him about follicle size in the past). im supposed to go back for blood work monday. and of course he says.. ok we will do us wednesday.. the only freaking day im working 30 min away instead of across the street.. i asked if it could be tues or thurs and he told me to talk to my ovaries and get them to cooperate. to add a nice hassle.. still didnt get my copy of labs from kaiser and the ivf clinic is chomping at the bit for them. kaiser is virtually impossible to find phone numbers for.. we faxed a release to who knows where cause they didnt send any labs (doc called me 2 more times today about paperwork issues). and while i was there i got a call from my credit card company asking if i charged over 5000 online.. umm yeah no, that wasnt me. luckily they had blocked it (but not my doctors office charges.. which was great). so now i am without credit card til probably monday. but yay for the company being all over it.. one of the calls from my doc was that he realized he hadnt done a sonohysterogram.. whee.. so i get to do that monday along with the bloodwork (im off that day anyway so it is all good).. i start menopur and gonal tomorrow and continue the medrol and lupron. yay 3 shots a day. but frankly what is the worst is the medrol. damn that tastes bad.. he only had me order 16 vials of menopur.. umm that is only 5 days worth and i wont know til monday if i need more.. hrm. just emailed my doc about that..


OMG, I literally laughed outloud at you arguing about a follicle size - it is really measurer dependant! Your poor doc - doctors make some of the worst patients! :winkwink: (not that OB nurses make good OB patients!) Anyways, thank goodness your credit card company was all over that! Sorry about the PIA with all the labs and what not - since we are seeing the reproductive immunoligist later this month I have spent a ton of time gathering labs. So he is going to a saline sono on Monday? Honsotly, this was the least painful of all the crap I have done lately - you probably do them yourself all the time. This was what my doc did instead of a mock transfer to see about getting into my cervix because another doc did my hsg. As far as the meds - my clinic just expects you stay on top of it and I have almost run out of things and have had trouble getting things approved - it all is just unneeded stress in an already stressful situation. Why are you on the medrol? Which donor did you decide on?



Irish_eyes said:


> Hi everyone, just thought I would pop in to update. I have phoned the fertility clinic this morning and they have told me my schedule has been done and that they are just waiting on the doctors to sign off my script and my letter will be with me sometime next week. :happydance: I can't wait to see what my schedule is like so at the moment I am still not sure when I will be starting my meds.
> 
> Welcome gaijin :hi:
> 
> Blessedlife, are those your two wee pups in your avatar? How cute. Also how exciting for your transfer. Really hope you get it for Thursday like you said. :happydance:
> 
> babydrms are you going for a hysteroscopy? Sorry probably a silly question but good luck. :flower:

I'm sorry, I can't remember - are you doing a fresh or a frozen cycle? Yayee to getting a schedule and a plan in place!



blessedlife said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Babydreams, how are you? Hope you're feeling well and everything was a success!
> 
> drsquid, glad your credit card company was on top of things. What a pain in the butt to get new cards though! So how many vials of menopur a night are you on?
> 
> Irish, hi! Did you get your schedule? Hope you start your meds really soon, waiting is so frustrating! The pups aren't mine, I just thought they were adorable! I go in Mon to RE and I think FET will be on Friday. I really hope so!
> 
> Okay all, have a fantastic weekend! :flower:

Actually, I don't feel horrible at all. Just taking some Ibuprofen. My doctor kind of looked at me like I was crazy when I asked if she was going to dialte me to 8 cm, she said NOOOOOO, 8 mm!! Which is still almost a cm to force something open but I felt much better. They found a lot of scar tissue especially by the inernal os of my cervix and may explain why it has been so difficult for her to get in my uterus. She ended up removing a lot of other scar tissue and sessile (flat) polyps. She said they can secrete something which can effect the beta-3 integrin, so now we wait on the biopsy to see if I will be on Lupron for three months or doing a transfer in July. I am really glad she got in there and cleaned it all up. You can't see sessile polyps unless you go in and look, so I thought my anatomy was normal and definitely was not. So she said to expect a good amount of cramping and bleeding and it has totally been tolerable bleeding has been minimal too. Oh, and I also started my Lupron to down reg last night. Last time I down regulated the first few days of Lupron was intense (because it initially causes a surge than it turns everything down), so I am hoping sinse last cycle I was supressed to that this won't be as intense as supressing after stimming. 

Hope everyone else is doing good, enjoy the weekend!


----------



## drsquid

babydrms- well it was more arguing that he said a different one was bigger than the one he went back and said was biggest.. he also gets annoyed that i get us at work. he is like.. why do you come here... the medrol is cause supposedly it can help make better eggs when taken during stims... who knows.. figure it is a low dose.. why not.. i went with the vietnamese guy but now that im doing icsi.. part of me is tempted to get the sperm from the nonswimmer cause it doesnt matter anymore but.. eh ill go with.. there is a reason it didnt work. yeah im not worried about the sono study.. more ways to torture him is always good. he didnt do my hsg but he did do all my iuis. yay for getting your polyps out


----------



## blessedlife

Hi all! 

Babydreams, it was my turn to laugh out loud! I can't imagine that I was dilated to 8 cm unless my doc went in there with his bare hands and the DVD says otherwise! I'm sure he said 8 mm and I wasn't paying attention to what I was typing! :haha: Fingers crossed for a July transfer! I'm glad you're feeling good. How's the Lupron treating you? I didn't notice anything with Lupron but I'm sure noticing w/ the estrogen, I have a lot of, um, natural lubrication?!! :blush:

DrS, how's the stimming going for you? Any side effects?


----------



## babydrms

drsquid said:


> babydrms- well it was more arguing that he said a different one was bigger than the one he went back and said was biggest.. he also gets annoyed that i get us at work. he is like.. why do you come here... the medrol is cause supposedly it can help make better eggs when taken during stims... who knows.. figure it is a low dose.. why not.. i went with the vietnamese guy but now that im doing icsi.. part of me is tempted to get the sperm from the nonswimmer cause it doesnt matter anymore but.. eh ill go with.. there is a reason it didnt work. yeah im not worried about the sono study.. more ways to torture him is always good. he didnt do my hsg but he did do all my iuis. yay for getting your polyps out


Hmmm, I didn't know about the medrol and stimming. If I have to stim again I will keep it in mind. How did the sono go? I hope nothing came up. 




blessedlife said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Babydreams, it was my turn to laugh out loud! I can't imagine that I was dilated to 8 cm unless my doc went in there with his bare hands and the DVD says otherwise! I'm sure he said 8 mm and I wasn't paying attention to what I was typing! :haha: Fingers crossed for a July transfer! I'm glad you're feeling good. How's the Lupron treating you? I didn't notice anything with Lupron but I'm sure noticing w/ the estrogen, I have a lot of, um, natural lubrication?!! :blush:
> 
> DrS, how's the stimming going for you? Any side effects?

I know, I was so scared of being dilated to 8 cm :rofl: Anyways, just last night the Lupron started to catch up with me - must be at the nadar of the surge because my whole body hurts!! Last time it was worst during the peak...when I was suppressed (around day 6ish) I starting having migraines from lack of estrogen until I started adding estrogen back in. So, hopefully because I am not coming off the skyhigh E2 levels from a stim cycle, I won't have so much trouble with the headaches...But the surge sure is intense!


----------



## L4hope

Hi ladies! Hoping I can join. I have seen a few of you on other threads. I'm 30 and my hubby is 31. I'm currently in my second week of the tww. Really hoping my third IUI will be the charm. If not, I will do my first full injectable cycle. You all have me feeling a little nervous about that now. I will start with taking Lupron for supressing my ovaries. Didn't realize that would have some nasty side effects. But I guess it all does! I have read through a good bit of the thread. It sounds like most have really been through it on this arduous journey! Hope to see some good outcomes soon!!


----------



## blessedlife

Hi L4Hope! :wave: Welcome and I hope you won't even have to experience Lupron!


----------



## babydrms

Hi L4hope :wave: I too, hope you never find out what Lupron is like. :winkwink: Fx'd for you


----------



## drsquid

had the sonohysterogram today.. wasnt too bad then but super crampy after.. bloaty and ick now. everything looked good.. doc wanted me to come back weds... begged for thursday which he agreed to but now im paranoid that going thursday will be too late.. sent poor doc an email asking him that poor guy. for now my doses arent going to change which makes me worry that im stimming slow (he said that i could wait til thurs if i was) forgot to ask for my e2.


----------



## babydrms

drsquid said:


> had the sonohysterogram today.. wasnt too bad then but super crampy after.. bloaty and ick now. everything looked good.. doc wanted me to come back weds... begged for thursday which he agreed to but now im paranoid that going thursday will be too late.. sent poor doc an email asking him that poor guy. for now my doses arent going to change which makes me worry that im stimming slow (he said that i could wait til thurs if i was) forgot to ask for my e2.

Hey there - I was wondering how you are getting on. How big are the follies? I was a 'slow responder' too, my measurements and what not are listed on the first page of my journal if you'd like to compare. Fx'd it is all going well!


----------



## drsquid

i dont think im a slow responder. i was only on day 4. i triggered day 8 i think for iui. he did a quick drive by of the ovaries to make sure there were no cysts or huge ones but really didnt do much of a look at the follies. that is for thursday. now im tempted though to get a tech to take a quick look just for giggles. i asked if my e2 was low and he said no it was in a good range which is why he didnt decrease my dose. we will see..


----------



## babydrms

drsquid said:


> i dont think im a slow responder. i was only on day 4. i triggered day 8 i think for iui. he did a quick drive by of the ovaries to make sure there were no cysts or huge ones but really didnt do much of a look at the follies. that is for thursday. now im tempted though to get a tech to take a quick look just for giggles. i asked if my e2 was low and he said no it was in a good range which is why he didnt decrease my dose. we will see..

Gotcha, I was thinking from your other u/s. what day are you now?


----------



## drsquid

day 5. did an us at work. did transabdominal only and didnt spend much time. had about 8 follicles on each side. all about 1 cm.. largest was about 1.3. may do another tomorrow at work. did my gonal shot at the gym today in between sets..


----------



## SweetCarolina

Got a follow up dr appt tomorrow after failed IVF at the beginning of May. Hoping to hear a good next course of action. Getting a little nervous.

Hope everyone is doing well these days and on their way to BFP's.


----------



## Irish_eyes

babydrms said:


> I'm sorry, I can't remember - are you doing a fresh or a frozen cycle? Yayee to getting a schedule and a plan in place!

Hi babydrms, at the moment I am thinking it will be a fresh cycle. Glad the polyp removal went ok and you did not have to be dilated to 8cm!!! :haha: Good luck with the Lupron. 

Hi L4hope, fingers crossed that your IUI works for you. Xxx 

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all well. 

AFM &#8211; I am still waiting on my schedule. With any luck it will be there when I get home but I have to be prepared that it may be Friday before it arrives&#8230;not too long though. OMG! I was reading some of your replies and I haven&#8217;t really a clue what I am in for. All the terms etc, but will know more when this schedule comes through. I also got my AMH results and I am really disappointed as it is 7.6 and I think that is measured in pmol/L. That is down from last year which was 10 and I was told that it was normal but the internet says otherwise. I bet you that they will not get that many eggs from me.


----------



## SweetCarolina

irish_eyes mine was 6.9 but I don't remember them telling me anything about it. just what it was. My advice is to just read over everything... twice and if you have any questions to ask them or ask people on here. I have found a ton of information on here from people who have been through everything I was going to go through.

AFM - Not really much to say about my follow up today. My dr seem surprised they didnt get more eggs than 3 because of all the follicles that I had. He said the other dr had a hard time or something and that he was going to try and make sure he did it this time. So that made me happy. He said he knew they were in the right place because he put them there and I had to laugh. I said I am a late responder which we already knew. He is gonna start my stimulation meds at higher dose this time so hopefully wont have to stim for 17 days. That was brutal.


----------



## babydrms

SweetCarolina said:


> irish_eyes mine was 6.9 but I don't remember them telling me anything about it. just what it was. My advice is to just read over everything... twice and if you have any questions to ask them or ask people on here. I have found a ton of information on here from people who have been through everything I was going to go through.
> 
> AFM - Not really much to say about my follow up today. My dr seem surprised they didnt get more eggs than 3 because of all the follicles that I had. He said the other dr had a hard time or something and that he was going to try and make sure he did it this time. So that made me happy. He said he knew they were in the right place because he put them there and I had to laugh. I said I am a late responder which we already knew. He is gonna start my stimulation meds at higher dose this time so hopefully wont have to stim for 17 days. That was brutal.

Yea, I did thirteen first round, but cut it down to 11 by the second (started with higher dose too) - but I ended up with great numbers by the end - so the long stim was worth it . So great he is going to do the next one - even though my doc trusts her partners, she makes sure she is there for all transfer because I have difficult anatomy, love her.


----------



## babydrms

Irish_eyes said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I can't remember - are you doing a fresh or a frozen cycle? Yayee to getting a schedule and a plan in place!
> 
> Hi babydrms, at the moment I am thinking it will be a fresh cycle. Glad the polyp removal went ok and you did not have to be dilated to 8cm!!! :haha: Good luck with the Lupron.
> 
> Hi L4hope, fingers crossed that your IUI works for you. Xxx
> 
> Hello to everyone else and hope you are all well.
> 
> AFM  I am still waiting on my schedule. With any luck it will be there when I get home but I have to be prepared that it may be Friday before it arrivesnot too long though. OMG! I was reading some of your replies and I havent really a clue what I am in for. All the terms etc, but will know more when this schedule comes through. I also got my AMH results and I am really disappointed as it is 7.6 and I think that is measured in pmol/L. That is down from last year which was 10 and I was told that it was normal but the internet says otherwise. I bet you that they will not get that many eggs from me.Click to expand...

Definitely utilize the wonderful ladies on BnB, such a knowledgeable bunch!!


----------



## SweetCarolina

I did ask my dr. yesterday if there were women that he couldn't get pregnant in his career and he said yes and that sometimes that no matter what you do, it doesn't happen. Then he said, hopefully you are not one of those women.

On another note, with this being our last ivf cycle unless we get enough eggs to freeze, I called an adoption place to get some information. My dh and I had originally decided not to do ivf but when the iui's didnt work we changed our minds. Well actually I changed my mind and then convinced him. So next Tuesday, we are having a phone consultation with them. I just don't want to come out of this months later and have no idea what to do or where to go. I want to be able to have a clearer path so we won't have to wait as long. I imagine they are gonna want to know all sorts of things and I really don't like telling my life story to complete strangers. I find it so mind blowing that we have to jump through all these hoops to adopt a child and a teenager can just have sex for two minutes and that makes her qualified. Sorry rant over. This is just been such a longer journey than I ever thought it would be. If things would have worked out the way we wanted, I would have a seven-year old right now and probably another. It is very depressing to think about.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Sorry Ladies, I have been MIA for a while what with my surgery, then me and hubby went on holiday for a week, but I am back now. Surgery was great had a blood filled cyst removed and my scar tissue all taken away, we are good to go now and we have our planning and consultation appointment on Wednesday :D Won't be long til I am aboard the IVF train.
Hope all you lovelies are doing well? Any news? xx


----------



## drsquid

went over and got labs drawn and go back at 11 for us (im working across the street so... no biggie) asked them to call and let me know if they are running late cause i cant really sit and wait when im supposed to be working. not gonna be home for my shot tonight so i drew up the usual dose and figure ill adjust accordingly. got crap for putting the syringe in the fridge (my bad, i didnt cover it). apparently it is supposed to go in the locked medication fridge labeled etc. eh, i just put it in a plastic bag instead. the ultrasound techs all know what im doing anyway so.. no biggie.


----------



## pinkfee

Hi all 

Sorry for being AWOL as well, i've not had much to report as my next IVF cycle was delayed by a month, start down regging on 20th June. 

Babydrms - glad everything went well and that you didn't have to be dilated to 8cm!! no wonder you were worried!!:haha:

Drsquid - good luck hope it all goes well and you get plenty of eggs.

SW - glad your apt went well and if you are interested in going down the adoption path then i think its a good idea to start things off as soon as possible. I've not known anyone personally that has adopted but the stories you hear are that it can take forever. Good luck 

xx


----------



## lucylou7

hey Guys - Room for a little one?

Hey Mrs H & Pink - :hi:

Well starting our IVF very soon.... :happydance: Got to call on CD 1 which should be around 18 July 

Mrs H - where are you up to now?

Pink - I found out we are on the long protocol, after calling up as we were unsure as they mentioned that my AMH was a little low but not that low for us to worry, so we wanted to double check..

Hi to every one else, hope you dont mind me joining?!

Lucy


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies, just thought I would pop in for an update. Seems pretty quiet in here lately. 

Well, I am on Day 4 for the Suprecur spray and will be continuing with this until around 28th July. I will start stimming on 16th July with EC on 30th July all being well. I have to take my last BCP tonight which I am so pleased about. I have being taking it for 8 weeks and 3 days and it feels as if one phase has finally completed. 

Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## pinkfee

Hi Lucy:hi: 

Irish Eyes - it has been quiet in here! Good luck with the spray and not long to go until you start stimming! :happydance:

AFM - i've just been for my supressed scan this morning and i'm supressed! :thumbup: i've picked up my gonal f and i'm just waiting for a call from the clinic to tell me what dosage i should take and when to start... i think they are doubling my dose from last time (which is making me a bit nervous) but its all good if i get that elusive BFP! 

hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## nikkifrank

Hi girls! I just started bcp on 7/2 and have a trial transfer scheduled for 7/9. I will also start the lupron next week. I am 33 and dh is 32...ttc our first! Excited and scared!!


----------



## pinkfee

Hi Nikki :hi: Good luck


----------



## SweetCarolina

So I am on birth control until the 10th and then I will start stimming on the 13th with gonal-f to have a possible transfer on the 27th. Here's hoping everything goes good.


----------



## nikkifrank

Thx pinkfee!

Good luck to u SweetCarolina!!


----------



## drsquid

all of you guys are at about the same step.. fingers crossed!!! and good luck to you all =)


----------



## babydrms

Yayee - everyone is back!! I am doing a FET on Friday the 13th (dun dun DUUUUN :winkwink:) So I am currently very supressed with Lupron daily and tons of estrogen vaginally and patches. Start the pio and lovenox on Sunday (and the rest of my meds - I'm on a VERY aggressive protocol this time around). Tomorrow is my next check - last Friday my lining was almost 12 with 3 stripes, so I'm sure it is about the same now too. 

So excited for those of you getting ready to stim!


----------



## pinkfee

Ooo Baby Drms that's close!! :happydance:

I start stimming on Monday so just a little ahead of you Sweet... i've got to go for a blood test next Friday and then they'll tell me how i'm doing, but at my clinic they never give a definite EC or ET day but I reckon it'll be in the week commencing 16th July. 

Drsquid - were you doing a cycle last month? or are you still waiting to start?


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Lucy, Nice to see you here!!
When do you start? I start D/R tomorrow :D xXx


----------



## drsquid

pink- *preg mention* i did ivf last month with er on the 13th and transfer on the 18th. im 5wks 2 days pregnant *end mention*


----------



## MrsHowley81

Dr Squid Congrat :D xXx


----------



## pinkfee

drsquid said:


> pink- *preg mention* i did ivf last month with er on the 13th and transfer on the 18th. im 5wks 2 days pregnant *end mention*

OMG congratulations :happydance: Drsquid.... i hope thats a lucky omen for the rest of us!


----------



## lucylou7

hey mrs h, good luck ! we're looking at around 18th july is cd 1 so getting very excited.. I have a good feeling for all of us!

Congratulations drsquid! 

Does any one know if you have any scans or blood taken when you down reg? Just trying to book few days here and there off work..

Have a good weekend every one 

lucy xx


----------



## drsquid

i didnt have any scans until after i started my period and was starting stims. a scan to make sure that the ovaries were sleeping. dont remember if they did estrogen too that day


----------



## pinkfee

I had my suppressed scan 2 weeks after I started downregging, but when you call up on CD1, they should book that scan there and then.


----------



## babydrms

Congrats Dr. Squid!! :happydance:

When I downreg'd for my fet I went in once a week for scans and bloodwork. :shrug:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Pinkfee  I cant wait to start stimming...feels as if it is finally happening. What dosage of Gonal-F do you reckon the will double you to? I am starting on 262.5 IU and will work down to 150 IU. 

Hello Nikki, good luck with the treatment

SweetCarolina, you will be 3 days a head of me when stimming. Good luck 

Babydrms good luck with FET this Friday....it will be a lucky day for you.

Drsquid....congratulations on the pregnancy....heres to a happy and healthy one. X

Hi Mrshowley and Lucy...good luck with DR

Well, I did mention this thread had slowed down and then I come back on and there is so much activity since. Lol. 

I am going to ask a silly question...supressing is DR? Is that right? Just getting up with the terms and if so, I am not getting a scan to see if I am supressed. I am on Day 6 now...I just cant wait until the 16th. Ten days from now but I have my mum starting with me this week so that will take my mind off it and I am also off work and you know what time is like when you are off work...it flies. 

Hope you are all well. xx


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hey Babydrms - I have my FET on Friday the 13th, too! I'm thinking about bringing a broken mirror with me that day - I figure my luck couldn't get much worse than it's already been! :haha: :haha:

This is my first FET so it's all new to me, but I didn't have to downreg at all - I had a scan on cd1, started estrace twice/day then, and I had a scan and bloodwork this morning to make sure everything is suppressed (which it is). I start PIO tomorrow.


----------



## pinkfee

Irish_eyes said:


> Pinkfee &#8211; I can&#8217;t wait to start stimming...feels as if it is finally happening. What dosage of Gonal-F do you reckon the will double you to? I am starting on 262.5 IU and will work down to 150 IU.
> 
> I am going to ask a silly question...supressing is DR? Is that right? Just getting up with the terms and if so, I am not getting a scan to see if I am supressed. I am on Day 6 now...I just can&#8217;t wait until the 16th. Ten days from now but I have my mum starting with me this week so that will take my mind off it and I am also off work and you know what time is like when you are off work...it flies.
> 
> Hope you are all well. xx

Hi Irisheyes... i'm on 300 IU eek! i started on 150 the last time, so after the bloodtest they'll tell me whether i'll have to keep on that amount or change the dose. I know its exciting... stimming is when you finally know its happening. 

Yes as far as i'm aware DR and supressing are the same thing, otherwise i'm completely using the wrong terminology! :haha:

Happy Auntie - good luck for fri 13th as well!


----------



## drsquid

I did 150 of Menopur and 225 of gonal f


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks for all your answers guys... 

Next stupid question, when you start stimming how often have you all been going for scans and bloods? Is it like every other day or will they tell us that after the DR? 

We are going to have lots of IVF babies on here i can just tell


----------



## babydrms

Irish eyes - yes downregging/down regulating is the same as supressing. You can do it with bcp (which just quiets your ovaries and can make your lining thin) or Lupron/Suprefact which actually causes your hormones to all drop and thus making your lining thin and ovaries quiet. The reason they do a day 3 check (during a stimulated cycle) is to make sure you don't have a follicle developing otherwise it will suck up all the stimming meds and you won't develop follicles evenly when stimmed. 

Mrshowley and Lucy - what are you taking to DR?

SweetCarolina - so excited for you that your getting started again! Have they changed your protocol at all?

HappyAuntie - So exciting were transferring on the same day! Your cycle sounds like a cross between a medicated and unmedicated frozen transfer. Since you didn't take Lupron you wouldn't be suppressed, they would be checking for your lining thickness. Mine is a pretty aggressive protocol after so many fails (and no real explanations as to why). 

Lucy - I was monitored every other day and then at the end every day. I hope your right about a bunch of IVF babies coming our way!

AFM - I started my Endometrin, high-dose Prednisone, Pepcid and Claritin today. Tonight - Lovenox and PIO :wacko: I'm already taking Pentoxifylline, Vitamin E and Aspirin. Last night was my last dose of Lupron :happydance:. Continuing four Estrogen patches every other day and estrace at bedtime. 

So excited for everyone!


----------



## pinkfee

Lucy - at my clinic its a blood test on day 5 of stimming and then a scan on day 9, and then after that i think its dependent on the results of those two things... i'm wondering whether as i'm doing double it'll cut my stimming time down, as last time i did 11 days...

start the gonal f tomorrow, feeling a bit nervous... they've gone and changed the pre-filled pen again, so the first injection is always a bit arghhhh am i doing it right!?!! 

i'm excited for all of us aswell!!


----------



## babydrms

Pink - adding more Gonal cut down my stim time from 13 to 11 days. Hope it does the trick!


----------



## HappyAuntie

lucylou7 said:


> Next stupid question, when you start stimming how often have you all been going for scans and bloods? Is it like every other day or will they tell us that after the DR?

I have a check on cd2 to make sure everything's good to go. My first stimming check is after 4 days of stims (so on cd7), then again about 3 days later, then pretty much every day depending on how things look.




babydrms said:


> HappyAuntie - So exciting were transferring on the same day! Your cycle sounds like a cross between a medicated and unmedicated frozen transfer. *Since you didn't take Lupron you wouldn't be suppressed*, they would be checking for your lining thickness. Mine is a pretty aggressive protocol after so many fails (and no real explanations as to why).

That's what I thought, too, and I totally didn't believe the dr when he said the estrace would prevent ovulation haha:), but my ovaries were dead to the world yesterday - absolutely nothing going on in there. :shrug: One of my IUI cycles was canceled because I ovulated before the trigger (in subsequent cycles we added ganirelix), so at my last consult I specifically asked about needing an antagonist for this cycle. He said they used to be standard protocol in FETs but research showed it was usually unnecessary, that starting estrace on cd1 is usually enough to suppress the ovaries. He said about 1 in 10 women will develop a follie anyway, in which case we'd have to cancel the cycle and try again with an antagonist - given that canceled IUI cycle I fully expected to be the 1 in 10, but I was willing to try without because I'm all in favor of anything that gets me fewer sticks! :thumbup:

I have to stay on the estrace twice/day, PIO once/day, and I add prometrium twice/day starting on Tuesday.

I can't believe how many drugs you're on! :shock: Are some of them new this time? And woohoo for no more lupron!! :happydance:


----------



## babydrms

HappyAuntie - yes, some are new because we just don't really have an explanation of why I'm not getting pregnant. My lining is always around 12, embies have always been fully expanded 'aa' or perfect blasts and we still have 3 failed cycles. So, at this point I will try almost anything.


----------



## pinkfee

Hope this link works for you ladies in the US... but thought i'd post it so you can all have a read. A national newspaper in the UK recently had an article about how eating Avocado's and Olive oil based salad dressings help with IVF.... as you can imagine i'm giving it a go! 

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...couples-undergoing-IVF.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## hollyhopeful2

Good Luck!


----------



## Blessings12

Hello Everyone. My Name is Yesi and I am 32 yrs old. I will be married for 5 yrs on 7/21. My husband and I got preg back on 2008 but I was 6 months preg when I had to deliver our son. He did not make it. :cry: It was such a hard thing to go through. We have been TTC ever since. After TTC naturally all these yrs, I am now going through IVF & just found out yesterday that I have PCOS. Tomorrow is my 2nd monitoring visit. Hoping my follicles have grown. I am praying that this whole thing is successful. [-o< I am so happy that I have found this forum. I really could use some support from others that are going through this :thumbup: Be Blessed everyone.


----------



## Irish_eyes

pinkfee said:


> Hi Irisheyes... i'm on 300 IU eek! i started on 150 the last time, so after the bloodtest they'll tell me whether i'll have to keep on that amount or change the dose. I know its exciting... stimming is when you finally know its happening.
> 
> Yes as far as i'm aware DR and supressing are the same thing, otherwise i'm completely using the wrong terminology! :haha:

Dont worry about it Pinkfee, I know a girl who was upped to 300 IU and she made some nice follies. 
They also say a high protein diet helps with IVF and the egg quality so that includes your avocados. 



lucylou7 said:


> Next stupid question, when you start stimming how often have you all been going for scans and bloods? Is it like every other day or will they tell us that after the DR?

Lucy, there is no such thing as a stupid question. I have only two schedule scans during stimming but it all really depends on how you respond to the injections. I have one on day 5 and day 12 of stims and of course any others required after my Day 5 scan. 



babydrms said:


> Irish eyes - yes downregging/down regulating is the same as supressing. You can do it with bcp (which just quiets your ovaries and can make your lining thin) or Lupron/Suprefact which actually causes your hormones to all drop and thus making your lining thin and ovaries quiet. The reason they do a day 3 check (during a stimulated cycle) is to make sure you don't have a follicle developing otherwise it will suck up all the stimming meds and you won't develop follicles evenly when stimmed.

Thanks Babydrms, I was on the BCP for 8 weeks and 3 days and now I am 8 days on Suprecur....so I am well and truly suppressed. :haha: This time next week I will be starting Gonal-F and they will not be scanning me until I am 5 days on Gonal-F but I will still be taking the Suprecur. 

Yesi  welcome to the thread hun and my heart really goes out to you with the lost of your son. I really can not understand how anyone can deal with that but obviously you are a strong person. I hope IVF goes well for you and there is some lovely ladies here who will be able to answer any questions you have. :hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Blessings12 said:


> Hello Everyone. My Name is Yesi and I am 32 yrs old. I will be married for 5 yrs on 7/21. My husband and I got preg back on 2008 but I was 6 months preg when I had to deliver our son. He did not make it. :cry: QUOTE]
> 
> Yesi - i don't know how you begin to even get over such a sad event :cry:
> Good luck and i hope you have lots of lovely follicles waiting for you at your scan apt.
> 
> thanks irish - thats good to know!


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks again guys, it really does help having people to talk to who are going through IVF or been through it, when we had our appointment it was so much information to take in! 

Babydrms - we have not got our meds yet, as we have to call up on CD1 which is around 18th July, so i gues thats when the fun starts as i hate needles at the best of times, but people have advised me you can hardly feel them... 

Yesi - im sooo sorry for your loss, i cant begin to imagine how hard that must of been for you hun... ((( HUGS ))) I really hope IVF works for you x

Lucy xx


----------



## SweetCarolina

So I took my last BCP yesterday. I have an appointment with my dr. tomorrow for a scan and we will see how that goes. If it's good, I will start stimming on Friday with a possible retrieval on the 27th.


----------



## babydrms

Great news SweetCarolina!


----------



## pinkfee

Yay wonderful news SweetCarolina, good luck! x


----------



## lucylou7

Good news Sweetcarolina! keep us posted!  x

Pink - HOw you feeling ? any side effects from the stimming? 

Lucy xx


----------



## SweetCarolina

Good luck tomorrow babydreams.

Lucy - I agree. There is so much information to get and understand. Even though this is our second round, I still feel like I have to stare at the calendar and check each day to make sure I am doing everything right.

So it looks like the scan was good. Got all my meds ordered yesterday and starting with gonal f 300 tomorrow night. Got a followup appointment on Monday at 8am. I am sure we won't have too much growth but by raising the stimulation meds, anything is possible.


----------



## pinkfee

Hey - well i've had a hell of a week, so i'm not sure what symptoms are from the stimming or from the general stress of whats been going on in my life... On the whole i'd say a bit of bloating and i've still got a bit of discharge (sorry tmi) which i didn't have last time so i'm not sure whats that about. I've definitely felt weepy but i think thats obviously the extra hormones reacting to my world... Not to dwell too much but the other stress is my dad has been diagnosed with cancer recently and has been in hospital all week as his calcium levels were too high, so i've been having to care for my mother who was completely dependent on my fathers care, so trying to do the injections, juggle full time work and look after my mother, its been exhausting :sleep:... i think i just glimpsed what working mothers feel like! 

Babydrms & Happy Auntie - Good luck for today ladies!! 

Sweet - hey welcome to the gonal f 300 club! just had my blood test this morning so i'm waiting to hear if my dosage number should change or not?


----------



## babydrms

pinkfee said:


> Hey - well i've had a hell of a week, so i'm not sure what symptoms are from the stimming or from the general stress of whats been going on in my life... On the whole i'd say a bit of bloating and i've still got a bit of discharge (sorry tmi) which i didn't have last time so i'm not sure whats that about. I've definitely felt weepy but i think thats obviously the extra hormones reacting to my world... Not to dwell too much but the other stress is my dad has been diagnosed with cancer recently and has been in hospital all week as his calcium levels were too high, so i've been having to care for my mother who was completely dependent on my fathers care, so trying to do the injections, juggle full time work and look after my mother, its been exhausting :sleep:... i think i just glimpsed what working mothers feel like!
> 
> Babydrms & Happy Auntie - Good luck for today ladies!!
> 
> Sweet - hey welcome to the gonal f 300 club! just had my blood test this morning so i'm waiting to hear if my dosage number should change or not?

I'm sorry to hear about your Dad, mine too has cancer and then had a TIA two days ago - I hate worrying about my parents so much but I have no idea how to turn it off. That coupled with some other things has made for a very stressful week for me too. :hugs: to you that things get better. Hope the numbers come back good today.


----------



## pinkfee

Thanks Babydrms, sorry to hear about your dad aswell... hope he's okay after the TIA. I'm really worried that all this stress will have a negative effect on this cycle... but i'm trying to remain positive and just hoping that this will be the good news that we desperately need as a family. 

I think i have another symptom lucy... its a strange feeling i've got in my lower abdomen, it kind of feels like butterflies in your stomach, like when your nervous or excited?! very odd. 

Didn't get the call to change my dose, so i'm still on 300 of gonal f, not sure if thats a good or bad thing, so i'm just going to go with it. 

Hope you are all having a good weekend xx


----------



## wanabeamama

Hi ladies I am 30 OH 42 I have stage5 endo, low egg Reserve after 2 surgeries and OH has low morphology we spent the last 3years ttc#1 but with less than 1% chance of success I had my last surgery (laperotomy) in January only 11 months after my first surgery I have been on Lupron since then as my endo returned in 3 months the first time 

We start ICSI #1 on 3rd September when my lupron injection runs out.


It's a devistating feeling knowing that in our case it doesn't take 2 to make a baby, it's a team of doctors, nurses, embryologists ect..... It's a cruel world in one respect but what we have to be thankful for is that 30 years ago when we were born IVF had just begun so I'm so thankful to the genius who created this marvel that will make our dreams come true.


----------



## pinkfee

Hi wanabeamama - :flower: welcome to the thread. 

I know I was born just a couple of years after the first IVF baby in the UK was born... crazy to think that before that you just didn't have children if you had problems. so i'm very thankful for IVF. 

Irish Eyes - are you starting stimming today? 

Happy Auntie & Babydrms - how are you doing after your FETs? How many embryos did you put back? and when can you test... good luck ladies. 

Got my day 9 scan tomorrow morning... hoping there are lots of lovely eggs there waiting to be collected!


----------



## wanabeamama

Pinkfee were are you upto with your IVF cycle?


----------



## pinkfee

I'm on the 8th day of taking the FSH injections, so after the scan tomorrow i'm hoping there are enough follicles to give me the ovulation trigger injection and then Egg collection will be hopefully either thurs or fri this week.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies, hope you are all while. 

Pinkfee, yep started stimming today and did the injection myself which has made me quite smug as DH said he was doing it. He chickened out as he hates needles. :haha: How far into stimming did you get symptoms? Also do you know what your AMH results were?


----------



## HappyAuntie

pinkfee said:


> I know I was born just a couple of years after the first IVF baby in the UK was born... crazy to think that before that you just didn't have children if you had problems. so i'm very thankful for IVF.
> 
> Happy Auntie & Babydrms - how are you doing after your FETs? How many embryos did you put back? and when can you test... good luck ladies.

So far so good - I'm managing to stay pretty calm and not jumping to any conclusions yet... I'm sure that will change as the week goes on, though. :wacko: I think I'll test next Sunday, the 22nd - that will be 9dp5dt. OTD isn't until the 26th but we have guests arriving that afternoon and I really need to know the result before then so that I have time to fall apart before I have to play hostess.... We transferred 2 blasts - it's all we had left, so it's on to another fresh cycle if this doesn't work. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I am so grateful for IVF as well, but I wonder sometimes if it hasn't made our lives a little more difficult - having available technology makes it harder to discern when it's time to stop trying and move on to a different option. The little old ladies at church who've been married a hundred years and have no kids only had two options available to them - either adopt or live childfree. Nowadays we each have a million different options to consider - how many different treatments are we willing to try, how long are we willing to keep at it, how are we going to pay for it (are we willing to go into debt for something that may not work), when do we accept that we've done everything we are willing to do... the hope, even the slightest possibility that a tiny change to our treatment plan might change the outcome can make the choice of stopping treatment feel like quitting, making us feel like a failure, when in reality the decision to stop treatment is a decision to regain some control over our lives.... I'm definitely grateful IVF is giving me the opportunity to try, but there are certainly times when I think it might be easier to accept our fate if we had no choice in the matter....


----------



## wanabeamama

Wow how exciting so this time next week you could be PUTD :happydance: 

Irish eyes my AMH was only 2.6 :( but I've read people with an AMH of 0:00 and got pregnant using there own eggs.


----------



## pinkfee

I totally agree Happy Auntie its the not knowing when to stop now all this technology is available to you that is the downside of assisted ttc, maybe they were better off back in the day?! 

I've got my fingers crossed for you... hope the blasts are making themselves at home! :) 

Well done Irish eyes... the first is always the worst, you'll be a dab hand at it by the end you won't even flinch! Do you have to have the progesterone suppositiories? thats another wonder to get used to! :blush:
I'd say it was about day 4 or day 5 that i started to properly notice, but even then not too much that its totally obvious (mind you i've never been good at reading my body for symptoms) I find that i have less patience and more likely to fly off the handle at things that i wouldn't normally stress about so tell the OH to watch out! 

I don't know what my AMH is, i'm sure they checked it but don't recall them ever telling me the level, just said i was fine. We have been given the IVF due to my OH lower sperm count... we were falling into the unexplained category but his SA came back lower than average and they put us through.. i'm very thankful about that as well as i think they were quite nice to us and could have easily sent us on our way to keep trying. 

Wanabeamama - i know its crazy! i prefer the PUPO term (pregnant until proven otherwise!!!!) :happydance:


----------



## lucylou7

Pink - Im sorry for your rubbish week hun :-( and really sorry to hear about your dad, hope he will be ok ((( HUGS ))) 

Babydrms - Sorry to hear about your dad too! I cant begin to imagine how hard it must be to deal with that and IVF ((( HUGS )))

Wannabemamma - Welcome, my OH has low morphology but FS didnt really focus to much on that i also have slightly low egg reserve cant remember the numers at the moment but we are hoping that IVF gives us that little help that we need ! Good luck with your IVF too  

Happyauntie - I really hope you get your BFP on sunday    

Irish - Im dreading the injections, as im not that keen on needles either! well done for doing it on your own... cant wait to be joining you all very soon ! 

AFM - Im awaiting for AF to arrive the witch should be here either wednesday or thursday still hoping she does not show, if she does i will be calling up on CD 1 for IVF!!  

Lucy xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies, I am not doing so well with keeping up with it all, my life is just far too hectic right now!! How is everyone? what stages are we at now? Maybe I should add all our names to the front page and track where we all are??
Well I had the night sweats for the first time last night, also been getting some headaches, hot flushes ans my first real mood swing yesterday, poor DH :) I also got AF and on time, I am hoping the Synarel hasn't made it too bad, it seems normal so far, but it could be lulling me into a false sense of security :D


----------



## Lisa1

Hi guys

I am going to try and read thru the post but wanted to come say hello first. I have just started bcp my husband and myself are unexplained and we have been trying for 3yrs but not even a whiff of a bfp:(

Anyhow this is really all very new to me I'm not even really sure what happens next as if been trying to ignore everything ttc related...now I feel I need to get as much info as possible to try and improve our chances.

So I'm gonna make a cup of decaf and start reading this thread x


----------



## babydrms

pinkfee said:


> Hi wanabeamama - :flower: welcome to the thread.
> 
> I know I was born just a couple of years after the first IVF baby in the UK was born... crazy to think that before that you just didn't have children if you had problems. so i'm very thankful for IVF.
> 
> Irish Eyes - are you starting stimming today?
> 
> Happy Auntie & Babydrms - how are you doing after your FETs? How many embryos did you put back? and when can you test... good luck ladies.
> 
> Got my day 9 scan tomorrow morning... hoping there are lots of lovely eggs there waiting to be collected!


So close to collection!! Let us know how all those follies are doing!

We put back two day 5 blasts which were very well graded (which honostly means nothing because so far we have supposedly put back 5 other "perfect" blasts). My OTD is the 23rd which is 10dp5dt. Unfortunately, I think it may be over already for me.




Irish_eyes said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all while.
> 
> Pinkfee, yep started stimming today and did the injection myself which has made me quite smug as DH said he was doing it. He chickened out as he hates needles. :haha: How far into stimming did you get symptoms? Also do you know what your AMH results were?


Good job with the injection, they do get easier. I started being aware of my ovaries by day 3-4 and I would start to be pretty uncomfortable by day 8+. I believe my AMH was 1.16(?).




HappyAuntie said:


> pinkfee said:
> 
> 
> I know I was born just a couple of years after the first IVF baby in the UK was born... crazy to think that before that you just didn't have children if you had problems. so i'm very thankful for IVF.
> 
> Happy Auntie & Babydrms - how are you doing after your FETs? How many embryos did you put back? and when can you test... good luck ladies.
> 
> So far so good - I'm managing to stay pretty calm and not jumping to any conclusions yet... I'm sure that will change as the week goes on, though. :wacko: I think I'll test next Sunday, the 22nd - that will be 9dp5dt. OTD isn't until the 26th but we have guests arriving that afternoon and I really need to know the result before then so that I have time to fall apart before I have to play hostess.... We transferred 2 blasts - it's all we had left, so it's on to another fresh cycle if this doesn't work. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> I am so grateful for IVF as well, but I wonder sometimes if it hasn't made our lives a little more difficult - having available technology makes it harder to discern when it's time to stop trying and move on to a different option. The little old ladies at church who've been married a hundred years and have no kids only had two options available to them - either adopt or live childfree. Nowadays we each have a million different options to consider - how many different treatments are we willing to try, how long are we willing to keep at it, how are we going to pay for it (are we willing to go into debt for something that may not work), when do we accept that we've done everything we are willing to do... the hope, even the slightest possibility that a tiny change to our treatment plan might change the outcome can make the choice of stopping treatment feel like quitting, making us feel like a failure, when in reality the decision to stop treatment is a decision to regain some control over our lives.... I'm definitely grateful IVF is giving me the opportunity to try, but there are certainly times when I think it might be easier to accept our fate if we had no choice in the matter....Click to expand...


I am a crying sobbing mess the last few days. Mostly I am upset that our situation is going to make for me to have to start stimming immediately CD3, if this cycle doesn't work and right now my whole entire abdomen is covered in bruising and a giant hematoma from the Lovenox injections. I'm so tired. I have been pretty well injecting myself with something everyday for the past 6 months. I just don't think I am ready to give up. Your so right, sometimes when there is no choice - it makes life easier. 

Happy Auntie - any ideas what you may do next if...?



MrsHowley81 said:


> Hello Ladies, I am not doing so well with keeping up with it all, my life is just far too hectic right now!! How is everyone? what stages are we at now? Maybe I should add all our names to the front page and track where we all are??
> Well I had the night sweats for the first time last night, also been getting some headaches, hot flushes ans my first real mood swing yesterday, poor DH :) I also got AF and on time, I am hoping the Synarel hasn't made it too bad, it seems normal so far, but it could be lulling me into a false sense of security :D

As far as where I am at, I am waiting - because that is all I do. :coffee: 

I had heavy periods when surpressed, but they were painless, which was a nice change. Otherwise, being surpressed was one of my least favorite parts of all this. Moving right along though - what comes next?


----------



## HappyAuntie

babydrms said:


> I am a crying sobbing mess the last few days. Mostly I am upset that our situation is going to make for me to have to start stimming immediately CD3, if this cycle doesn't work and right now my whole entire abdomen is covered in bruising and a giant hematoma from the Lovenox injections. I'm so tired. I have been pretty well injecting myself with something everyday for the past 6 months. I just don't think I am ready to give up. Your so right, sometimes when there is no choice - it makes life easier.
> 
> Happy Auntie - any ideas what you may do next if...?

You have had such a rough ride the last few weeks - it's no surprise you're a mess these days! :hugs::hugs: Why would you have to start the next cycle right away? Is it because of the COBRA coverage, to get it done while you still have coverage, I mean? 

AFM, if this FET fails we're taking next month off for a mental health break. My bday is at the end of August, and if we went straight into the next cycle we'd find out if it worked or not just days before my bday, and especially since that will be our last cycle, I'm not willing to do that. :nope: We lost our third baby just days before my bday last year, and turning 39 will be hard enough already - I refuse to let infertility ruin this bday as well. So if this FET fails, we'll start a fresh cycle in early Sept. If that fails, I don't know what we'll do next.... If you put a gun to my head and I had to decide today, I'd say we're done - we're both exhausted and ready to move on with our lives, and I can't imagine spending even more money and a few more years on adoption or donor egg, on top of what we've already spent. But I reserve the right to change my mind. 

IDK.... :nope: I guess that's why I'm in counseling - it's her job to help us figure out what we want to do next.... :shrug:


----------



## HappyAuntie

Welcome to the thread, Lisa. :flower: All this is overwhelming at first so ask lots of questions - we're here to help. 

And Irish, I don't think I started to get uncomfortable until day 8 or 9 of stims, and my AMH is 1. The injections get so much easier as you go along - you could do them with your eyes closed by the end!


----------



## babydrms

HappyAuntie said:


> babydrms said:
> 
> 
> I am a crying sobbing mess the last few days. Mostly I am upset that our situation is going to make for me to have to start stimming immediately CD3, if this cycle doesn't work and right now my whole entire abdomen is covered in bruising and a giant hematoma from the Lovenox injections. I'm so tired. I have been pretty well injecting myself with something everyday for the past 6 months. I just don't think I am ready to give up. Your so right, sometimes when there is no choice - it makes life easier.
> 
> Happy Auntie - any ideas what you may do next if...?
> 
> You have had such a rough ride the last few weeks - it's no surprise you're a mess these days! :hugs::hugs: Why would you have to start the next cycle right away? Is it because of the COBRA coverage, to get it done while you still have coverage, I mean?
> 
> AFM, if this FET fails we're taking next month off for a mental health break. My bday is at the end of August, and if we went straight into the next cycle we'd find out if it worked or not just days before my bday, and especially since that will be our last cycle, I'm not willing to do that. :nope: We lost our third baby just days before my bday last year, and turning 39 will be hard enough already - I refuse to let infertility ruin this bday as well. So if this FET fails, we'll start a fresh cycle in early Sept. If that fails, I don't know what we'll do next.... If you put a gun to my head and I had to decide today, I'd say we're done - we're both exhausted and ready to move on with our lives, and I can't imagine spending even more money and a few more years on adoption or donor egg, on top of what we've already spent. But I reserve the right to change my mind.
> 
> IDK.... :nope: I guess that's why I'm in counseling - it's her job to help us figure out what we want to do next.... :shrug:Click to expand...


After the last cycle, the biopsy results, and I agreed to this transfer - that NO MATTER WHAT, I would take a break, but then I never thought we were going to lose our insurance either. So yes, it's because of the benefits. I actually made an appointment with the psychologist who works with my fertility specialist to see her the morning before we see the doc...hoping she can help us iron things out. 

I thought for sure I would press on - DE, adoption - whatever it took...now, I'm just tired.


----------



## drsquid

never got my amh tested so.. cant help there. oddly i found myself a lot more uncomfortable on my iui injection cycle than ivf and i had 13 follicles. my ovaries are still ENORMOUS

irish- i ended up kinda almost proud of my bruised up belly. nice part was they didnt hurt

auntie- *hugs*


----------



## wanabeamama

I don't know where to start but :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone 

Happyaunti I really have everything crossed for you :hugs:

MrsH they sound like the same side effects as my Lupron injection the nights sweats are just awful and BC you keep waking up on fire you spend the day so tired try keeping a cold wet face cloth by the side of the bed I find it cools you down instantly :hugs:

Lucylou I found the FS wasn't to bothered about the morphology as we're doing icsi it won't make a difference but as it turns out I'm glad about the morphology issue as we can have icsi which gives you a better chance :) I hope af doesn't show :hugs:

Pink Yey your PUPO :happydance:


----------



## pinkfee

Babydrms - what makes you think your out? Its so hard to stay positive, i'm already not as positive as I was last time and my 1st cycle worked, but your not out until that ugly old :witch: shows her face! 
and i'm not surprised that your a blubbing mess... i'm not much better today, your poor body has been through so much and you've not had a chance to rest or let your hormones even out naturally... just let yourself cry, my mother always said its better out than in and i firmly agree. I would say have a hot bath but with embies on board your not supposed to raise your temperature so get OH to give you a foot massage or something to release the tension. :hugs:

Lucy - i hope the old :witch: doesn't show herself either! but don't worry we're here if you do end up on the IVF train. 

AFM - well scan went well (even though i was seen an hour later than my apt, and as I was rushing to get to my dad's cancer apt in another hospital across town i was :growlmad: they really shouldn't mess with women who are doped up on hormones!!! Grrr) anyhoo i've got a few more days of injections and have another scan on friday morning, so EC will probably be either this weekend or early next week. They even said my right ovary is responding (which didn't happen last time so thats something) 
My emotional mess happened at my dads apt, just the frustration of the morning, the frustration of not being any closer to getting treatment for my dad, they are still looking into it and more tests are being run but it feels like its taking forever and the added hormones from IVF well i was a blubbing mess too :cry:

Hi Lisa1 - welcome :flower: i'm on the decaf too! anything that makes you feel like your doing something constructive eh!?


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Pink :cry::cry::cry: I'm sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::bugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydrms

pinkfee said:


> Babydrms - what makes you think your out? Its so hard to stay positive, i'm already not as positive as I was last time and my 1st cycle worked, but your not out until that ugly old :witch: shows her face!
> 
> 
> AFM - well scan went well (even though i was seen an hour later than my apt, and as I was rushing to get to my dad's cancer apt in another hospital across town i was :growlmad: they really shouldn't mess with women who are doped up on hormones!!! Grrr) anyhoo i've got a few more days of injections and have another scan on friday morning, so EC will probably be either this weekend or early next week. They even said my right ovary is responding (which didn't happen last time so thats something)
> My emotional mess happened at my dads apt, just the frustration of the morning, the frustration of not being any closer to getting treatment for my dad, they are still looking into it and more tests are being run but it feels like its taking forever and the added hormones from IVF well i was a blubbing mess too :cry:

Sorry about the appointment. :hugs:

Actually I won't get af until I stop all the estrogen and progesterone, so Monday I get my beta draw and they call in the afternoon (nurse always says "I'm so sorry, your pregnancy test is negative" - heard it so many times I can hear it in my head) and then they have me stop my meds. AF usually shows within 24-48 hours. Then the most overwhelming part, is I am most likely going to start stimming on CD3. 

Sorry I haven't been able to follow very well - I have been using my phone because DH is using computer all day job hunting. 

I saw some new names Hi :wave: - I am usually a lot more attentive but the last couple weeks have been a little crazy for me. Please bring any questions you have (unfortunately I have become somewhat of an IVF expert in the past six months 2 fresh and 2 frozen cycles) so I am happy to offer and info along the way. I would have been so lost when we first started out if it weren't for the ladies on BnB.

Oh and did I see Pink is PUPO!! :dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: babydrms so your pupo? Fingers crossed for you it sounds like you have had a rollercoaster of a time :cry: I really hope this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Ooo i'm not PUPO yet! still stimming.... hopefully i will be very soon! 

Babydrms - good luck for Monday :dust:


----------



## wanabeamama

Pink.... So EC is in the next 5 days or so? :happydance: how exciting :D


----------



## tlm

Babydreams, I will be picking your brain shortly as I am almost 100% sure that we are moving on with ivf! I had my beta yesterday and it was negative, iui#4 was a bust! Dh and I are meeting with RE to discuss things first thing tomorrow morning. Originally I wanted his input to see if he thought we should give iui one more shot (I have only had progesterone support the last two cycles, so I wonder if the first two were a bust?!). I had stage 3 endo removed in March and I think we are entering s time when it will start growing back and will hinder iui being successful again. So... I have pretty much made up my mind about doing ivf, but I need to hear some statistics as to how successful it is in my case!

Do you get any kind of a discount for continuing to do ivf? I have heard that some clinics do that...

Good luck with stimming!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## SweetCarolina

So it looks like my estrogen didn't go up any over the last two days so the dr. raised my gonal f to 450. That is the most I have ever taken. Lining was 7.1 today so that is increasing which is good. Still taking luveris also. Got another appointment on Friday, hoping that we see some growth.


----------



## babydrms

wanabeamama said:


> :hi: babydrms so your pupo? Fingers crossed for you it sounds like you have had a rollercoaster of a time :cry: I really hope this is it for you :hugs:

Yes, I am we did a FET on Friday the 13th, lol! Monday is ODT! I really hope it is too - sorry if I was sounding so negative earlier it's just been a rough couple weeks for me. 



tlm said:


> Babydreams, I will be picking your brain shortly as I am almost 100% sure that we are moving on with ivf! I had my beta yesterday and it was negative, iui#4 was a bust! Dh and I are meeting with RE to discuss things first thing tomorrow morning. Originally I wanted his input to see if he thought we should give iui one more shot (I have only had progesterone support the last two cycles, so I wonder if the first two were a bust?!). I had stage 3 endo removed in March and I think we are entering s time when it will start growing back and will hinder iui being successful again. So... I have pretty much made up my mind about doing ivf, but I need to hear some statistics as to how successful it is in my case!
> 
> Do you get any kind of a discount for continuing to do ivf? I have heard that some clinics do that...
> 
> Good luck with stimming!! Keep us posted!!


I think it is completely plausible to move on and start IVF - I have read over and over that 3 should be a wrap on IUI's, for many reasons, and your also correct that the benefit of cleaning out endo is very limited and should be taken advantage of. Also, in a book I am reading, it plainly state no person should be on clomid for more than 3 consecutive cycles if it is not working. 

As far as costs for us, unfortunately - No, we haven't gotten any breaks. It has been an expensive 6 months, even with some insurance coverage. 




SweetCarolina said:


> So it looks like my estrogen didn't go up any over the last two days so the dr. raised my gonal f to 450. That is the most I have ever taken. Lining was 7.1 today so that is increasing which is good. Still taking luveris also. Got another appointment on Friday, hoping that we see some growth.

Ahhh, I feel so lost -- what day of stimming are you on now? Any follies yet? And what was e2 two days ago. I think 450 is the max dose too, maybe they can add Menopur, my doc really likes the combo of the two...Sending you loads of follie dust. Grow follies, grow!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hello ladies

Pinkfee, do you take the progesterone suppositories during the 2WW? If so then yeah, I have those for after transfer. I am also so sorry to hear about your dad. I can understand how stressful that can all be, as my dad had cancer too. Unfortunately my dad passed away but he was the very late stages before they found it. I hope you dad is in the early stages and that his treatment works. I just dont know how you are dealing with it and doing IVF is beyond meyou must be a very strong woman. 

Hi Lucylou, did AF show?

Hi Lisa1, are you with RFC? I am in the unexplained category too and we have been trying for about 3 years and 7 months with that a hint of a BFP. I am currently stimming and with RFC so if you are and have any questions dont be afraid to ask me. 

Babydrms, good luck for Monday xx

HappyAuntie, I hope your wee embies are settling in nicely. Try to think positively which I know is easier said than done. 

Drsquid, how are you?

AFM  I am day 4 of stims and I have my first scan tomorrow. I am so nervous as I havent really been feeling anything. I do have a slight pain in the lower back but I am not sure if that is related. But no real visible twinges in the ovary area. So I am quite nervous that I am not responding.


----------



## SweetCarolina

SweetCarolina said:


> So it looks like my estrogen didn't go up any over the last two days so the dr. raised my gonal f to 450. That is the most I have ever taken. Lining was 7.1 today so that is increasing which is good. Still taking luveris also. Got another appointment on Friday, hoping that we see some growth.

Ahhh, I feel so lost -- what day of stimming are you on now? Any follies yet? And what was e2 two days ago. I think 450 is the max dose too, maybe they can add Menopur, my doc really likes the combo of the two...Sending you loads of follie dust. Grow follies, grow![/QUOTE]

Today will be day 7 of stimming. I started on Friday the 13th. No larger follies yet. I think they made a mistake as far as my e2 goes. On Monday, it was 83 and then yesterday, she also said it was 83. So I go back Friday, hopefully something will be going on then. He said we are trying to stim quicker this time instead of dragging it out so long like last time (17 days :shrug:)

Good luck on your test babydreams. I see you have a whole lot going on right now and I will say some prayers for you.


----------



## pinkfee

IrishEyes - Yes Progesterone suppositories in the 2ww, the first one freaks you out and then by the end you could pretty much stick anything up your bum!!! :wacko:

Thank you for your comment, we were kind of already on the IVF rollercoaster by the time we found out how serious Dads cancer could possibly be, so it all just coincided. i'm not sure how strong i am at all?! i won't lie i'm scared that the stress of everything will have a negative impact on this cycle, but i'm hoping God gives us a break and we get some good news! I'm so sorry you lost your father, I can't even bring myself to think about that possibility as the moment... i'm just trying to be positive and think its fixable until they tell us otherwise. 

SweetCarolina - sorry you've got an even bigger dose of gonal f to take, i'm on day 11 of 300 and i'm really starting to feel it now. Lots of uncomfortable aching but i'm hoping that means lots of lovely follies when I go back for my next scan tomorrow... good luck hun xxx

Irish also meant to say don't worry, you'll start to feel it soon. I didn't really feel any proper twinges until about day 7 and they up your meds if they think your not responding quickly enough.


----------



## DancingDiva

Hi Ladies,

I was wondering if I could join your thread, been away from BnB for a while after my unsuccessful cycle of IVF, now im ready to start again.

I am 30 and DH 33 we have been TTC for 6 yrs now for our 1st little miracle and no joy so far. I am scheduled to go back to clinic when AF shows and start the process for 2nd cycle of IVF with ICSI.

I have been stalking your thread for a few days and you all seem so nice and supportive and it would be great to share and support you through your journey aswell.


----------



## HappyAuntie

tlm said:


> Do you get any kind of a discount for continuing to do ivf? I have heard that some clinics do that...

I wish.... :nope: If you don't have insurance and qualify for some sort of multi-cycle package, there might be a discount involved, but only if you wind up using all three cycles you paid for - if you get a BFP in the first cycle, the package will have cost you more than one cycle out-of-pocket... that's why those packages are a gamble....

I hope the mtg with your RE goes well and you get some good information and a plan out of it. :thumbup:


Irish and Carolina, I'm looking forward to hearing good follie news from you tomorrow! And Pinkfee, when is your next check?

Welcome, DancingDiva - I'm glad you found us. When do you expect AF to show so you can get started again?

Babydrms, I am jealous that your OTD is Monday... for some reason my clinic makes us wait forever - OTD isn't until 13dpt, even with a 5dt! :wacko: I'm not going to wait that long, though - I plan to test Sunday morning. We have houseguests arriving Thursday (which is my OTD), and DH and I need time to deal with a BFN before they all get here.... I'm thinking I'm out, because even with all the extra progesterone I'm on (suppositories and PIO), I'm not feeling much of its effects at all - I would think if my body were pumping out extra in addition to all that, I'd feel _something_.... The only thing I am feeling is sheer exhaustion, but that's from nights of not sleeping well because of anxiety over testing! :wacko:


----------



## wanabeamama

:Hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

HappyAuntie said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> Do you get any kind of a discount for continuing to do ivf? I have heard that some clinics do that...
> 
> Irish and Carolina, I'm looking forward to hearing good follie news from you tomorrow! And Pinkfee, when is your next check?Click to expand...

Tomorrow morning... i'm really hoping they tell me the follies are big enough to collect! 

Welcome DancingDiva - :flower: these ladies are lovely so pull up a chair and make yourself comfortable... sorry that your first cycle was unsuccessful. Good luck with your next one. 

HappyAuntie - Good luck! one of my only symptoms from when I was pregnant was tiredness, so don't dismiss that one just yet! (what's PIO?)


----------



## HappyAuntie

pinkfee said:


> Tomorrow morning... i'm really hoping they tell me the follies are big enough to collect!
> 
> Welcome DancingDiva - :flower: these ladies are lovely so pull up a chair and make yourself comfortable... sorry that your first cycle was unsuccessful. Good luck with your next one.
> 
> HappyAuntie - Good luck! one of my only symptoms from when I was pregnant was tiredness, so don't dismiss that one just yet! (what's PIO?)

Oh wow, I didn't realize three of you have checks tomorrow!!

PIO is progesterone-in-oil shots. And they're a PIA (pain in the a$$)!!

If I'd been sleeping alright I wouldn't dismiss the fatigue either, but I'm not sleeping worth a damn right now...I wake up repeatedly throughout the night, and the instant I am awake my mind is racing with thoughts like, can I test today? What day is it? How many dpt am I?? :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## pinkfee

Oh HappyAuntie :hugs:..... i'm glad i don't have those PIO to do! i'm fed up of doing shots already!


----------



## lucylou7

Happyauntie & babydrms - (((hugs))) it must be such a rollacoaster ride xx

Babydrms - good luck for your appointment tomorrow huni x

Lisa & dancingdiva - welcome to the thread 

Pink - good luck for tomorrow! It must be so hard with IVF and your dad, hugs x

Irish - no AF yet but I ovulated late so probably tomorrow or Saturday ( or not at all would be great) ha Good luck for tomorrows appointment 

Mrs H - Hi, hope all is well 

Sweetcarolina - all the best for Monday I have every thing crossed 

AFM - no AF so no phone call to start IVF yet.. I'm off on holiday on Saturday we're going to Spain for a week so will be MIA but I know I will come back to some BFP's


----------



## SweetCarolina

lucylou7 - Have fun on your holiday. Spain sounds so exciting. Try to keep your mind off all this ttc stuff if possible. I know it's hard.

pinkfee & irish_eyes - I also hope they see some growth with my follicles. 

HappyAuntie - hope you get caught up on some sleep, I swear that is all I have been doing. I am not complaining though. I do remember the PIO shots, they were not my favorite.

babydrms - hope you are hanging in there. 

Dancingdiva - welcome


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey girlies, hope everyone is doing well today and sorry for the lack of personals. 

Just an update on my appt. 
My left ovary does not seem to be responding to the treatment but on a better note my right ovary has already 4-5 good size follies. :happydance:
The Dr did not seem to be concerned about the left ovary, in fact she seemed to be delighted with my progress and said all is good. 
So there is no changes to my meds and schedule. 
I am just hoping that my left ovary does wake up and produce just a few follies though...can this still happen even though my meds are going to be reducing over the next week? 

Anyway I said to DH this morning that I thought I felt a few twinges in my left ovary. :dohh: How wrong was I? 

Oh, those progesterone sups...mine are not for up there...they are for the other area. Am I being thick? :haha:


----------



## babydrms

SweetCarolina said:


> SweetCarolina said:
> 
> 
> So it looks like my estrogen didn't go up any over the last two days so the dr. raised my gonal f to 450. That is the most I have ever taken. Lining was 7.1 today so that is increasing which is good. Still taking luveris also. Got another appointment on Friday, hoping that we see some growth.
> 
> Ahhh, I feel so lost -- what day of stimming are you on now? Any follies yet? And what was e2 two days ago. I think 450 is the max dose too, maybe they can add Menopur, my doc really likes the combo of the two...Sending you loads of follie dust. Grow follies, grow!Click to expand...

Today will be day 7 of stimming. I started on Friday the 13th. No larger follies yet. I think they made a mistake as far as my e2 goes. On Monday, it was 83 and then yesterday, she also said it was 83. So I go back Friday, hopefully something will be going on then. He said we are trying to stim quicker this time instead of dragging it out so long like last time (17 days :shrug:)

Good luck on your test babydreams. I see you have a whole lot going on right now and I will say some prayers for you.[/QUOTE]


Oh, I hope it is shorter - and the same exact number does sound a little kooky!




pinkfee said:


> IrishEyes - Yes Progesterone suppositories in the 2ww, the first one freaks you out and then by the end you could pretty much stick anything up your bum!!! :wacko:
> 
> Thank you for your comment, we were kind of already on the IVF rollercoaster by the time we found out how serious Dads cancer could possibly be, so it all just coincided. i'm not sure how strong i am at all?! i won't lie i'm scared that the stress of everything will have a negative impact on this cycle, but i'm hoping God gives us a break and we get some good news! I'm so sorry you lost your father, I can't even bring myself to think about that possibility as the moment... i'm just trying to be positive and think its fixable until they tell us otherwise.
> 
> SweetCarolina - sorry you've got an even bigger dose of gonal f to take, i'm on day 11 of 300 and i'm really starting to feel it now. Lots of uncomfortable aching but i'm hoping that means lots of lovely follies when I go back for my next scan tomorrow... good luck hun xxx
> 
> Irish also meant to say don't worry, you'll start to feel it soon. I didn't really feel any proper twinges until about day 7 and they up your meds if they think your not responding quickly enough.


Just remind yourself that plenty of stressed out people get pregnant all the time!!




DancingDiva said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was wondering if I could join your thread, been away from BnB for a while after my unsuccessful cycle of IVF, now im ready to start again.
> 
> I am 30 and DH 33 we have been TTC for 6 yrs now for our 1st little miracle and no joy so far. I am scheduled to go back to clinic when AF shows and start the process for 2nd cycle of IVF with ICSI.
> 
> I have been stalking your thread for a few days and you all seem so nice and supportive and it would be great to share and support you through your journey aswell.


Hi, welcome and good luck with cycle number 2!




HappyAuntie said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> Do you get any kind of a discount for continuing to do ivf? I have heard that some clinics do that...
> 
> I wish.... :nope: If you don't have insurance and qualify for some sort of multi-cycle package, there might be a discount involved, but only if you wind up using all three cycles you paid for - if you get a BFP in the first cycle, the package will have cost you more than one cycle out-of-pocket... that's why those packages are a gamble....
> 
> I hope the mtg with your RE goes well and you get some good information and a plan out of it. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Irish and Carolina, I'm looking forward to hearing good follie news from you tomorrow! And Pinkfee, when is your next check?
> 
> Welcome, DancingDiva - I'm glad you found us. When do you expect AF to show so you can get started again?
> 
> Babydrms, I am jealous that your OTD is Monday... for some reason my clinic makes us wait forever - OTD isn't until 13dpt, even with a 5dt! :wacko: I'm not going to wait that long, though - I plan to test Sunday morning. We have houseguests arriving Thursday (which is my OTD), and DH and I need time to deal with a BFN before they all get here.... I'm thinking I'm out, because even with all the extra progesterone I'm on (suppositories and PIO), I'm not feeling much of its effects at all - I would think if my body were pumping out extra in addition to all that, I'd feel _something_.... The only thing I am feeling is sheer exhaustion, but that's from nights of not sleeping well because of anxiety over testing! :wacko:Click to expand...


I wish OTD was today, lol!! All I have to say is I have been having terrible insomnia and I got a bfp on a digi last night!!! I have felt nothing either - just remember that most people do not know they pregnant at 3 weeks and 4 days - so no symptoms mean nothing. Check out my pics of tests in my journal. 




pinkfee said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tlm said:
> 
> 
> Do you get any kind of a discount for continuing to do ivf? I have heard that some clinics do that...
> 
> Irish and Carolina, I'm looking forward to hearing good follie news from you tomorrow! And Pinkfee, when is your next check?Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow morning... i'm really hoping they tell me the follies are big enough to collect!
> 
> Welcome DancingDiva - :flower: these ladies are lovely so pull up a chair and make yourself comfortable... sorry that your first cycle was unsuccessful. Good luck with your next one.
> 
> HappyAuntie - Good luck! one of my only symptoms from when I was pregnant was tiredness, so don't dismiss that one just yet! (what's PIO?)Click to expand...


Fx'd for a great follie check-up!




lucylou7 said:


> Happyauntie & babydrms - (((hugs))) it must be such a rollacoaster ride xx
> 
> Babydrms - good luck for your appointment tomorrow huni x
> 
> Lisa & dancingdiva - welcome to the thread
> 
> Pink - good luck for tomorrow! It must be so hard with IVF and your dad, hugs x
> 
> Irish - no AF yet but I ovulated late so probably tomorrow or Saturday ( or not at all would be great) ha Good luck for tomorrows appointment
> 
> Mrs H - Hi, hope all is well
> 
> Sweetcarolina - all the best for Monday I have every thing crossed
> 
> AFM - no AF so no phone call to start IVF yet.. I'm off on holiday on Saturday we're going to Spain for a week so will be MIA but I know I will come back to some BFP's


No appointment until Monday - going to be a long weekend! Enjoy your holiday!




SweetCarolina said:


> lucylou7 - Have fun on your holiday. Spain sounds so exciting. Try to keep your mind off all this ttc stuff if possible. I know it's hard.
> 
> pinkfee & irish_eyes - I also hope they see some growth with my follicles.
> 
> HappyAuntie - hope you get caught up on some sleep, I swear that is all I have been doing. I am not complaining though. I do remember the PIO shots, they were not my favorite.
> 
> babydrms - hope you are hanging in there.
> 
> Dancingdiva - welcome

Thanks! I am hanging in there, a bfp helps with that too!!! 


AFM - my tests are in my journal, I just have to say try not to compare yourself to everyone else because it has been so different for everyone I know getting their bfp's! I totally thought I was out because some women get it SOOOOOO early and the FRER's were not even helpful for me until 10 dpo to show anything difinitive and then on 11 dpo the digi confirmed. I REALLY thought I was out! :cloud9:


----------



## babydrms

Irish_eyes said:


> Hey girlies, hope everyone is doing well today and sorry for the lack of personals.
> 
> Just an update on my appt.
> My left ovary does not seem to be responding to the treatment but on a better note my right ovary has already 4-5 good size follies. :happydance:
> The Dr did not seem to be concerned about the left ovary, in fact she seemed to be delighted with my progress and said all is good.
> So there is no changes to my meds and schedule.
> I am just hoping that my left ovary does wake up and produce just a few follies though...can this still happen even though my meds are going to be reducing over the next week?
> 
> Anyway I said to DH this morning that I thought I felt a few twinges in my left ovary. :dohh: How wrong was I?
> 
> Oh, those progesterone sups...mine are not for up there...they are for the other area. Am I being thick? :haha:

Yayee for progress!! I think it is entriely possible some more may pop up! And you may feel that ovary trying to do something! Have you tried acupuncture?


----------



## pinkfee

Irish_eyes said:


> Hey girlies, hope everyone is doing well today and sorry for the lack of personals.
> 
> Just an update on my appt.
> My left ovary does not seem to be responding to the treatment but on a better note my right ovary has already 4-5 good size follies. :happydance:
> The Dr did not seem to be concerned about the left ovary, in fact she seemed to be delighted with my progress and said all is good.
> So there is no changes to my meds and schedule.
> I am just hoping that my left ovary does wake up and produce just a few follies though...can this still happen even though my meds are going to be reducing over the next week?
> 
> Anyway I said to DH this morning that I thought I felt a few twinges in my left ovary. :dohh: How wrong was I?
> 
> Oh, those progesterone sups...mine are not for up there...they are for the other area. Am I being thick? :haha:

lol no i think you can put them up there aswell, but unfortunately for me the protocol at my clinic is up the other one!!! 

you sound exactly like my first cycle... one of my ovaries didn't respond either (part of me wonders is that why we've been having difficulty if one of them is lazy as the nurse called it the other day!) 

today at my apt, the dr didn't actually tell me but I could see the screen as he was measuring them and i think i've got about 4-5 follicles on one side and 1 on the other, so its finally woken up a tiny bit!! Egg collection is monday. 

just remember all you need is one good egg! 


[QUOTE 
Just remind yourself that plenty of stressed out people get pregnant all the time!![/QUOTE]

very true babydrms - did you just say you got a BFP?!?! i'm keeping everything crossed for you. 

Lucy - enjoy spain... feeling very jealous!


----------



## babydrms

Yes Pink - a bfp on hpt! Beta is Monday!


----------



## pinkfee

congrats babydrms!!!!!! i don't think you can get a false positive so your pregnant!!!!!! 

such good news! :happydance:
x


----------



## Mammywannabe

congrats
babydrms

delighted for you!
i think we were ivf around the same time in july!

have a very happy nad healthy 9 months!
hugs


----------



## DancingDiva

Thanks ladies or the lovely welcome.

I'm due AF about 11th August so we will see what happens and get the ball rolling hopefully for then.


----------



## babydrms

Mammywannabe said:


> congrats
> babydrms
> 
> delighted for you!
> i think we were ivf around the same time in july!
> 
> have a very happy nad healthy 9 months!
> hugs

Mammywannabe - I just read on another thread your cycle failed :hugs:, I'm so sorry.


----------



## wanabeamama

Congratulations babydrms :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I can't wait to ave some updates this down regg is taking forever :( only 6 weeks to go lol


----------



## HappyAuntie

I'm out - BFN Friday at 7dp5dt and again today (Sunday) at 9dp5dt. But OTD isn't until Thursday - my clinic makes us wait until 13dp5dt! I sure as hell don't feel like continuing with the PIO until then - it's pointless. I wonder if they'd let me come in and make it official tomorrow....


I'm sorry I haven't been around much - I've been trying to keep a handle on my tww anxiety (with limited success)....


----------



## wanabeamama

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: &#57379;&#57379;&#57379;&#57379;&#57379; I'm so sorry happyauntie :hug:


----------



## SweetCarolina

Hugs to you HappyAuntie. 

So at my appointment on Friday, lining was 6.7. Had 1 follicle that was around 10 and many in the 8-10 range. My estrogen was 279. They kept my gonal f dosage at 450 for Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Tonight (Sunday), I add in the ganirelix. I am also supposed to be on Luveris but I used my last one last night. I talked to the nurse on Friday about ordering more or coming to the office (1 hour and 45 minute drive), and she never called me back. I left 3 messages and haven't heard anything. So I guess I can't take the Luveris. Hoping everything still goes ok. I have an appt at 8:30 in the morning. 

On a happier note, I got to see my nephew's 3 month old yesterday. Boy was she so cute. It just reaffirmed how much I want a child. It probably helped that she was so good and pooped on my sister. LOL!


----------



## pinkfee

HappyAuntie said:


> I'm out - BFN Friday at 7dp5dt and again today (Sunday) at 9dp5dt. But OTD isn't until Thursday - my clinic makes us wait until 13dp5dt! I sure as hell don't feel like continuing with the PIO until then - it's pointless. I wonder if they'd let me come in and make it official tomorrow....
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much - I've been trying to keep a handle on my tww anxiety (with limited success)....

Oh happyauntie :cry:i am so sorry... my clinic won't OTD until 13dpt either, maybe there is a reason for that!? call the clinic and get their advice.


----------



## babydrms

wanabeamama said:


> Congratulations babydrms :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I can't wait to ave some updates this down regg is taking forever :( only 6 weeks to go lol


I hate down reg'ing, it makes me feel the worst!!




HappyAuntie said:


> I'm out - BFN Friday at 7dp5dt and again today (Sunday) at 9dp5dt. But OTD isn't until Thursday - my clinic makes us wait until 13dp5dt! I sure as hell don't feel like continuing with the PIO until then - it's pointless. I wonder if they'd let me come in and make it official tomorrow....
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I haven't been around much - I've been trying to keep a handle on my tww anxiety (with limited success)....


I'm sorry :hugs: This is such a hard process, be as scarce as you need to be. 




SweetCarolina said:


> Hugs to you HappyAuntie.
> 
> So at my appointment on Friday, lining was 6.7. Had 1 follicle that was around 10 and many in the 8-10 range. My estrogen was 279. They kept my gonal f dosage at 450 for Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Tonight (Sunday), I add in the ganirelix. I am also supposed to be on Luveris but I used my last one last night. I talked to the nurse on Friday about ordering more or coming to the office (1 hour and 45 minute drive), and she never called me back. I left 3 messages and haven't heard anything. So I guess I can't take the Luveris. Hoping everything still goes ok. I have an appt at 8:30 in the morning.
> 
> On a happier note, I got to see my nephew's 3 month old yesterday. Boy was she so cute. It just reaffirmed how much I want a child. It probably helped that she was so good and pooped on my sister. LOL!

Isn't it the best to get to love on someone you know's baby!! I hold them all day and never get to snuggle them - torture!! Glad the follies are making progress - sorry about the med situation, I'm sure it will turn out ok to miss 1 day.


----------



## SweetCarolina

HappyAuntie - are they going to let you come in and take the test early?

babydrms - have you tested anymore? when is your OTD?

AFM - So went back this morning, looks like it was isn't a big deal about the Luveris. I guess I am done taking it. I would say this higher dose has really helped out. The biggest follicle was 16 and there was a bunch that were 12-14. Lining was 12.1. I am going to bed now and hopefully when I wake up, I will have a phone call about what to do next.


----------



## HappyAuntie

SweetCarolina said:


> HappyAuntie - are they going to let you come in and take the test early?
> 
> babydrms - have you tested anymore? when is your OTD?
> 
> AFM - So went back this morning, looks like it was isn't a big deal about the Luveris. I guess I am done taking it. I would say this higher dose has really helped out. The biggest follicle was 16 and there was a bunch that were 12-14. Lining was 12.1. I am going to bed now and hopefully when I wake up, I will have a phone call about what to do next.

I'm going in tomorrow. I could have done it today if I'd called earlier, but it took me so long to steel my nerves to make the call that by the time I picked up the phone it was after 11 (for same-day results you have to have the draw before 11a). Somehow the thought of making that call to tell my nurse I know I'm not pregnant was really hard. :nope: I guess I'm in denial - some deep part of my heart still wants to think it could change, that it will magically turn positive if I just give it a few more days... but today is 10dp5dt, and if that were going to happen it would have happened already. :nope: 

I'm glad the Luveris thing turned out to be a non-issue. When do you think retrieval will be?


----------



## pinkfee

I don't know HappyAuntie i'm a firm believer that anything is possible and i hope you get a miracle. Good luck for tomorrow 

Egg collection was today, I only got 4 eggs again (i suppose its better than nothing, a poor woman in the bed next to me, her trigger shot didn't work and she didn't get any) but i'm ever so slightly disappointed as I thought being on a double dose of gonal f would have given me more, but maybe my ovaries are only able to produce 4 eggs?! who knows?! 

my OH had to do another sperm sample as well as the first one wasn't as good as they hoped, so even though the second sample was much better they have decided to do ICSI this time round, so keep everything crossed that we have some fertilized eggs by tomorrow. 

Sweetcarolina - hope you get that phone call!! x


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies!!
How are we all doing? 
Last week of D/R this week!! Although it has been quite tolerable apart from the odd days, I will just be glad when I can start stimming and be on the next stage!!
Good Luck Pink, try and rest!! Those 4 eggs are going to be outstanding quality
I am sorry HappyAuntie (((((HUGS))))
I hope all you other ladies are well? xXx


----------



## babydrms

SweetCarolina said:


> AFM - So went back this morning, looks like it was isn't a big deal about the Luveris. I guess I am done taking it. I would say this higher dose has really helped out. The biggest follicle was 16 and there was a bunch that were 12-14. Lining was 12.1. I am going to bed now and hopefully when I wake up, I will have a phone call about what to do next.

Sounds like a great check-up, glad the Luveris wasn't a big deal. 



HappyAuntie said:


> I'm going in tomorrow. I could have done it today if I'd called earlier, but it took me so long to steel my nerves to make the call that by the time I picked up the phone it was after 11 (for same-day results you have to have the draw before 11a). Somehow the thought of making that call to tell my nurse I know I'm not pregnant was really hard. :nope: I guess I'm in denial - some deep part of my heart still wants to think it could change, that it will magically turn positive if I just give it a few more days... but today is 10dp5dt, and if that were going to happen it would have happened already. :nope:
> 
> I'm glad the Luveris thing turned out to be a non-issue. When do you think retrieval will be?

It's such a hard thing to deal with :hugs:



pinkfee said:


> I don't know HappyAuntie i'm a firm believer that anything is possible and i hope you get a miracle. Good luck for tomorrow
> 
> Egg collection was today, I only got 4 eggs again (i suppose its better than nothing, a poor woman in the bed next to me, her trigger shot didn't work and she didn't get any) but i'm ever so slightly disappointed as I thought being on a double dose of gonal f would have given me more, but maybe my ovaries are only able to produce 4 eggs?! who knows?!
> 
> my OH had to do another sperm sample as well as the first one wasn't as good as they hoped, so even though the second sample was much better they have decided to do ICSI this time round, so keep everything crossed that we have some fertilized eggs by tomorrow.


It only takes 1!! Glad they got a new sample from DH - they ruined four of my mature eggs when DH had an odd 'bad' sample. His sperm actually disintegrated as injected. I was so pissed, I worked darn hard for those and they should have used his other sample we had frozen. 




MrsHowley81 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> How are we all doing?
> Last week of D/R this week!! Although it has been quite tolerable apart from the odd days, I will just be glad when I can start stimming and be on the next stage!!
> Good Luck Pink, try and rest!! Those 4 eggs are going to be outstanding quality
> I am sorry HappyAuntie (((((HUGS))))
> I hope all you other ladies are well? xXx

Yayee for wrapping up your d/r!

AFM - beta is 119, repeat scheduled for Wednesday. Everything crossed for doubling!


----------



## Irish_eyes

pinkfee said:


> lol no i think you can put them up there aswell, but unfortunately for me the protocol at my clinic is up the other one!!!
> 
> you sound exactly like my first cycle... one of my ovaries didn't respond either (part of me wonders is that why we've been having difficulty if one of them is lazy as the nurse called it the other day!)
> 
> today at my apt, the dr didn't actually tell me but I could see the screen as he was measuring them and i think i've got about 4-5 follicles on one side and 1 on the other, so its finally woken up a tiny bit!! Egg collection is monday.
> 
> just remember all you need is one good egg!

OMG! Every night? I know I have to get something to go there after EC but only the once&#8230;.ha! what are we like? Well done on the 4 eggs and don&#8217;t worry about only getting 4 as you only need the one. 

Babydrms, OMG! Congratulations on your BFP. xx

HappyAuntie, so sorry about your news. xxx

AFM &#8211; I am just waiting on my next scan which is this Friday. My injection dosage has went down to the lowest dose of 112.5 IU from 262.5, 250 and 150 and I will continue that until Friday and according to my schedule I take another 150IU the next day. But of course this could change when I see them on Friday. I just can&#8217;t believe I will be going through with EC and ET in under a week&#8230;the time has flown.


----------



## pinkfee

Irish_eyes said:


> pinkfee said:
> 
> 
> lol no i think you can put them up there aswell, but unfortunately for me the protocol at my clinic is up the other one!!!
> 
> OMG! Every night? I know I have to get something to go there after EC but only the once&#8230;.ha! what are we like? Well done on the 4 eggs and don&#8217;t worry about only getting 4 as you only need the one.Click to expand...

Every morning and every night!!! :wacko: let us know how you get on on friday. 

AFM - got the call from the embryologist this morning all 4 eggs fertilised!!!! :happydance: so happy. will get a call thurs morning to let me know if they will be put back either thursday afternoon or sat. 

Babydrms - good luck for your next beta - hope those numbers double

MrsH - well done on getting through DR and good luck for next week when you start stimming.


----------



## smurfing

Hi Everyone
I'm new to the forum and have found this thread really inspiring and supportive. Can I join in?? I am in my first round of IVF. I've got VERY low AMH (like crazy low) but somehow I managed to get 7 eggs this cycle.:happydance: I think having 7 eggs was the first piece of good news I've had since we started TTC over 2 years ago. I'm waiting to see if I get to have a transfer later this week.
Good luck everyone!!


----------



## drsquid

pink= yay for all fertiizing


----------



## babydrms

smurfing said:


> Hi Everyone
> I'm new to the forum and have found this thread really inspiring and supportive. Can I join in?? I am in my first round of IVF. I've got VERY low AMH (like crazy low) but somehow I managed to get 7 eggs this cycle.:happydance: I think having 7 eggs was the first piece of good news I've had since we started TTC over 2 years ago. I'm waiting to see if I get to have a transfer later this week.
> Good luck everyone!!

Hi. :wave:



pinkfee said:


> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkfee said:
> 
> 
> lol no i think you can put them up there aswell, but unfortunately for me the protocol at my clinic is up the other one!!!
> 
> OMG! Every night? I know I have to get something to go there after EC but only the once.ha! what are we like? Well done on the 4 eggs and dont worry about only getting 4 as you only need the one.Click to expand...
> 
> Every morning and every night!!! :wacko: let us know how you get on on friday.
> 
> AFM - got the call from the embryologist this morning all 4 eggs fertilised!!!! :happydance: so happy. will get a call thurs morning to let me know if they will be put back either thursday afternoon or sat.
> 
> Babydrms - good luck for your next beta - hope those numbers double
> 
> MrsH - well done on getting through DR and good luck for next week when you start stimming.Click to expand...


Yayee for a great report!


----------



## SweetCarolina

Congrats on the rising beta babydrms!! How exciting!

Welcome smurfing.


----------



## pinkfee

Hi Smurfing welcome :flower: - well done on the 7 eggs! Lets hope its lucky 7!

Babydrms - congrats on the rising betas aswell! 

No real news today, accept that i'm having quite a bit of cramping this time since the EC and some spotting, had nothing on my first cycle so i've been slightly panicking about OHSS, but i think i'm just being paranoid and drinking plenty of water just incase. Will call the clinic tomorrow if it gets any worse.


----------



## SweetCarolina

So it looks like I will be stimming tonight with 412.5 gonal f and ganirelix. Tomorrow night I will trigger at 10pm and retrieval will be Saturday. The IVF nurse said it looks like this cycle was better than the last (only got 3 eggs, 2 fertilized), so I am glad to hear that. Only 13 days of stimming which I can handle. will have to wait and see when transfer is.


----------



## drsquid

sweet- fingers crossed


----------



## babydrms

SweetCarolina said:


> So it looks like I will be stimming tonight with 412.5 gonal f and ganirelix. Tomorrow night I will trigger at 10pm and retrieval will be Saturday. The IVF nurse said it looks like this cycle was better than the last (only got 3 eggs, 2 fertilized), so I am glad to hear that. Only 13 days of stimming which I can handle. will have to wait and see when transfer is.

Woohoo, home stretch!! I everything crossed for a good haul for you!


----------



## smurfing

Thanks for the welcome everyone! 
Congrats on the rising levels babydreams- fantastic!!:thumbup:
SweetCaroline good luck with the transfer, I'm glad things went better this cycle.
Pinkfee I think you and I are almost on the same schedule. I'm waiting to hear about the ET this sunday. I do have some good news. I found out 5 eggs were fertilized!!:happydance:
I've been so emotional since I got my low AMH numbers (i'm 0.26 on the US scale- most doctors won't even pursue IVF with those digits). Knowing that I can make eggs and they are healthy enough to get fertilized is such a blessing. Now just waiting for the ET....How am I ever going to get through the TWW?:nope:


----------



## pinkfee

Sweet - good luck for sat! hoping there are lots of lovely eggs waiting to be retrieved! 

Smurfing - yeah we're not far apart at all! well done on the 5 eggs fertilizing thats great news. 

i've just had a call from the clinic, ET will be on sat (day 5) wahoo!!! didn't get to day 5 last time. I've got 1 excellent embryo and 3 good ones, so we'll see on sat how many they suggest putting back.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Pinkfee that is fab news pet and all the best for Saturday. 

Sweet and Smurfing, all the best for Saturday too. 

AFM - tomorrow is hopefully my final scan. I am a bit worried as my Gonal-F dose dropped this week to 112.5 IU and I really don't feel as if anything is happening in there. I have no more back pain and don't know if I ever did feel bloated. Although I know I have put weight only around my belly. So hoping that the lower dose of Gonal-F as slowed things right down and stopped.


----------



## smurfing

Irish_eyes good luck with the scan!! I'm sure it will be great.
pinkfee that is so exciting that you have the transfer saturday!!! mine is on sunday. I got a call today and so far all five embies are growing normally, but the doc said not to expect all of them to make it to day 5 (today is day 3). I can barely wait until the egg transfer- I really think the TWW will be difficult. I went to yoga yesterday and I think I overdid it as my ovaries and uterus seem sore- I thought mild exercise after the EC was ok, but I'm taking it easy from now on. 
Pinkfee are you taking any time off after the ET? I've read so many confusing things about bed rest etc. My clinic says to go back to normal activity asap. So confusing and so much info out there:shrug:


----------



## drsquid

smurfing- my doc said that too about mine/.. all 11 made it. ended up with 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3. put back 2 and froze 4


----------



## babydrms

drsquid said:


> smurfing- my doc said that too about mine/.. all 11 made it. ended up with 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3. put back 2 and froze 4

Drsquid, you should check on more - I didnt't know you have twins on board!! :headspin::dance:


----------



## drsquid

*preg mention*heh congrats for you too.. i read more than i post these days. not that into the convos in first trimester. been feeling fine (other than two different episodes of spotting (brown and super light) but i expected the second one cause i scanned and saw the small bleed). how are you?*end mention*


----------



## babydrms

drsquid said:


> *preg mention*heh congrats for you too.. i read more than i post these days. not that into the convos in first trimester. been feeling fine (other than two different episodes of spotting (brown and super light) but i expected the second one cause i scanned and saw the small bleed). how are you?*end mention*


I know they can be benign buy still scathe about the bleeds! I'm good, thanks. Just riding the beta rollercoaster! :wacko:


----------



## pinkfee

smurfing said:


> Irish_eyes good luck with the scan!! I'm sure it will be great.
> pinkfee that is so exciting that you have the transfer saturday!!! mine is on sunday. I got a call today and so far all five embies are growing normally, but the doc said not to expect all of them to make it to day 5 (today is day 3). I can barely wait until the egg transfer- I really think the TWW will be difficult. I went to yoga yesterday and I think I overdid it as my ovaries and uterus seem sore- I thought mild exercise after the EC was ok, but I'm taking it easy from now on.
> Pinkfee are you taking any time off after the ET? I've read so many confusing things about bed rest etc. My clinic says to go back to normal activity asap. So confusing and so much info out there:shrug:

Well luckily i've got Sunday to rest aswell, so you could always take monday off work, but i'm going back to work as usual in the tww, probably won't do anything too vigorous in that time either (and sorry if this is tmi but don't orgasm either as there is uncertainty as to whether it makes the uterine walls contract and therefore make implantation more difficult) 

On my first IVF cycle i went back to work (it was also over xmas so lots of meeting up with people) in the tww and i still got a BFP. so I'm just going to go around as usual helps make the tww go quicker as well rather than obcessing about it at home. 

Congrats Drsquid on the double trouble :baby::baby:


----------



## drsquid

i did my et and promptly got on public transportation and went and sat in court all day. i did take it easier than usual but that was ONLY because it turned out i was allergic to the pio and i couldnt hardly walk. other than my tush being on fire i was fine


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well. 

I went for my scan this morning and I am not so sure about it. 
Dr seems fine about it though or they just didn't show any concerns. 
I have 6 follies on my right ovary however she said she reckons the 3 'whoppers', as she puts it, are cysts. 
The other 3 were measuring around 17mm. 
There was a small one on my left ovary which she reckons will not be big enough by EC. 
So I potential will only have 3 eggs which to me is disappointing. 

But I have to trigger at midnight on Sat with EC on Monday at noon.


----------



## smurfing

pinkfee I'm glad you've got an extra day to relax. How did the ET go? I go in for the ET at 7:45am tomorrow. I'm feeling really nervous but I also know there is just nothing I can do for now. I also read that orgasms were not recommended during the TWW- (TMI) but I don't feel much like thinking about sex right now anyway so that should be ok. :blush:
Babydreams and DrSquid congrats!! Keep those beta #s going up!!:happydance:
Irish_eyes don't loose hope with 3 follies. Seriously, I had NO hope of any eggs and during my scans they could only see 4 right before the EC. I ended up with 7 eggs and 5 fertilized. And anyway, you just need one healthy super egg. Stay positive!! I also found out that my endometriosis had come back and I had cysts on my ovaries from my scans- it can be a bit upsetting but just focus on the good eggs that are getting ready to be collected. :hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Hey i've got two little embies on board!!! :happydance:

When the embyrologist first spoke to us he wasn't particularly complimentary about our embryos, our excellent embryo seemed to have turned into a grade 4 average one and another one was an early blastocyst which they hadn't graded. the other two weren't worth freezing. So we agreed to put two back again. 

So that made us feel a bit crap... but when we spoke to the second embryologist when we were actually in the theatre putting them back, she said that they had developed even more since this morning and one was starting to 'hatch' which she said was a good sign and the other one had grown some more aswell. so thats made me feel more positive and the first embryologist did say that inside the womb is much better place, so i don't think that anyone really knows how well they will develop, its all just educated guessing! 

smurfing - its fine nothing to be nervous about, you have to have a full bladder which was getting a bit uncomfortable towards the end but its just like having a smear (pap) test. 

Irish-eyes try not to let it worry you, if the doctor wasn't worried then i think thats a good sign. :)


----------



## babydrms

Irish_eyes said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all doing well.
> 
> I went for my scan this morning and I am not so sure about it.
> Dr seems fine about it though or they just didn't show any concerns.
> I have 6 follies on my right ovary however she said she reckons the 3 'whoppers', as she puts it, are cysts.
> The other 3 were measuring around 17mm.
> There was a small one on my left ovary which she reckons will not be big enough by EC.
> So I potential will only have 3 eggs which to me is disappointing.
> 
> But I have to trigger at midnight on Sat with EC on Monday at noon.


Think positive, I know at my second ER they told me they thought they would get 12 tops, and it ended up being 20!! I don't think they ever truly know until they do it!! Plenty of follie dust coming your way!!




smurfing said:


> pinkfee I'm glad you've got an extra day to relax. How did the ET go? I go in for the ET at 7:45am tomorrow. I'm feeling really nervous but I also know there is just nothing I can do for now. I also read that orgasms were not recommended during the TWW- (TMI) but I don't feel much like thinking about sex right now anyway so that should be ok. :blush:
> Babydreams and DrSquid congrats!! Keep those beta #s going up!!:happydance:
> Irish_eyes don't loose hope with 3 follies. Seriously, I had NO hope of any eggs and during my scans they could only see 4 right before the EC. I ended up with 7 eggs and 5 fertilized. And anyway, you just need one healthy super egg. Stay positive!! I also found out that my endometriosis had come back and I had cysts on my ovaries from my scans- it can be a bit upsetting but just focus on the good eggs that are getting ready to be collected. :hugs:


Thanks!! Try to be nervous about the ET, your embies will be so happy to be back with you and snuggled in where they should be!




pinkfee said:


> Hey i've got two little embies on board!!! :happydance:
> 
> When the embyrologist first spoke to us he wasn't particularly complimentary about our embryos, our excellent embryo seemed to have turned into a grade 4 average one and another one was an early blastocyst which they hadn't graded. the other two weren't worth freezing. So we agreed to put two back again.
> 
> So that made us feel a bit of crap... but when we spoke to the second embryologist when we were actually in the theatre putting them back, she said that they had developed even more since this morning and one was starting to 'hatch' which she said was a good sign and the other one had grown some more aswell. so thats made me feel more positive and the first embryologist did say that inside the womb is much better place, so i don't think that anyone really knows how well they will develop, its all just educated guessing!
> 
> smurfing - its fine nothing to be nervous about, you have to have a full bladder which was getting a bit uncomfortable towards the end but its just like having a smear (pap) test.
> 
> Irish-eyes try not to let it worry you, if the doctor wasn't worried then i think thats a good sign. :)


Well, I'm glad your littel embies already showed you how strong they are. If it makes you feel better - between our first three transfers we put back 5 'perfect' fully expanded blasts and nothing but bfn's. Last time we put back AB's and finally one is implanted!

As for me, the numbers Friday were not everything I hoped for - the beta fell a little shy of doubling and my progesterone is low again. Such a rollercoaster, keeping everything crossed this bean sticks! Tuesday is retest and my first scan won't be until 8/7.


----------



## pinkfee

Thanks babydrms thats just it, nobody knows what will take and what won't we've just got to keep PMA

My clinic doesn't even do beta tests, my OTD is 8 Aug so if i do get a positive then the next time i go is for a scan 2 weeks later. Try not to let the betas rule your life, its too early for them to say either way... if we were 'normal' women you wouldn't realise you were even pregnant yet! 

i'll keep everything crossed for the both of us!


----------



## babydrms

pinkfee said:


> Thanks babydrms thats just it, nobody knows what will take and what won't we've just got to keep PMA
> 
> My clinic doesn't even do beta tests, my OTD is 8 Aug so if i do get a positive then the next time i go is for a scan 2 weeks later. Try not to let the betas rule your life, its too early for them to say either way... if we were 'normal' women you wouldn't realise you were even pregnant yet!
> 
> i'll keep everything crossed for the both of us!

Lol, nobody should ever have to be this hopped up on hormones and dealing with all this! I do think I would know I am pregnant by now - very emotional and issues with my tremor and some nausea. Besides, you can set a clock by my period and I would be a week late by now. That being said, today I actually feel pretty good - yesterday was horrible. 


Has anyone heard anything from SweetCarolina - her ER was today, right? I have everything crossed it goes better than last time. [-o&lt;


----------



## smurfing

pinkfee congrats on the two embies!!:happydance::happydance:
I had my ET today and we had one transferred. Honestly, all I heard was that it was good quality- I got a bit obsessive about all the info earlier and now I'm trying to be chill (otherwise I spend hours upon hours googling everything...I still spend way too much time!!)
So now we're in the TWW together!! Good luck
Babydreams I agree that coping with all of this PLUS hormones is some crazy achievement. Those betas will keep going up.


----------



## SweetCarolina

So today was interesting. My doctor was late so there wasn't time to put me out. I basically cried the whole time. But on a brighter note, we did get 23 eggs. So now, we have to wait till tomorrow and see what the nurse says. Also, I feel better this time than I did last time. I feel bloated but not miserable. Fingers crossed.


----------



## babydrms

Sweet - that's awful!! There is always time for anesthesia!!! That said, Omg, 23?!?!?! Quité the over achiever!!! Can't wait to hear/read the report! :headspin: :dance:


----------



## smurfing

SweetCarolina- that seems unfair! I hope it wasn't too uncomfortable. Anyway, like Babydrms said, 23 is fantastic news!!! At least it was all for a good cause.


----------



## SweetCarolina

I asked the other doctor how many he thought we might get. He said about 7 or 8 which I would have been completely happy with. The pain is over now, barely remember thank goodness. Now I am hoping to get a 3 day transfer which would be Tuesday, my day off. I would then have Tuesday and Wednesday off and not have to be back at work till 530pm Thursday. I really don't want to take any days off.


----------



## babydrms

SweetCarolina said:


> I asked the other doctor how many he thought we might get. He said about 7 or 8 which I would have been completely happy with. The pain is over now, barely remember thank goodness. Now I am hoping to get a 3 day transfer which would be Tuesday, my day off. I would then have Tuesday and Wednesday off and not have to be back at work till 530pm Thursday. I really don't want to take any days off.

If they want a day 5, I would agree to it. I know changing your work schedule sucks but I am big proponent of day 5. They way my doctor explained it is like race horses and 3/5 of the way through one might look like it will win and another lose - however by the end they may have completely traded places. I also know some of our front runners were eventually discarded because the arrested. Just my two-cents.


----------



## drsquid

i agree. (about day 3 vs 5). you are better off waiting til day 5 and knowing which are the better embryos. you really dont need to take time off. like ive said several times. i went straight to court and sat there everyday after my transfer. doesnt get more stressful than getting sued. and both stuck. there is NO evidence that bedrest has any effect whatsoever. i found it good to be distracted. i had 8 that were 8 or greater cells on day 3. on day 5, 4 were grade 1 (2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3)... i dont know if they were from the original 8 but.. never woulda been able to pick them out on day 3 from the other 4. ended up freezing 6.. so atleast 2 of those original great 8 didnt make the cut on day 5.


----------



## SweetCarolina

I was just thinking what the best case scenario would be. But if they say 5 day then I will absolutely go with that. I can still switch some stuff around if it is on Thursday instead of Tuesday. I think the distractions of work will help. I took the week off after last one and about drove myself crazy with everything.


----------



## pinkfee

babydrms said:


> Sweet - that's awful!! There is always time for anesthesia!!! That said, Omg, 23?!?!?! Quité the over achiever!!! Can't wait to hear/read the report! :headspin: :dance:

I agree sorry that they didn't give you any anesthesia, but well done on so many eggs! thats impressive! Good luck with whatever day transfer you go with. 

Good luck Smurfing! :happydance:


----------



## SweetCarolina

So I just got the call from the IVF nurse. Of the 23 eggs, 17 were mature and 10 fertilized. So now we are looking at a 3 or 5 day transfer.


----------



## babydrms

10 fertilized is awesome, Fingers crossed you end up with a bunch healthy blasts!! I'm just so happy this cycle went so much better than the last!!!!


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All 

Wow, ive tried to catch up as much as i can... so here it goes ....

Babydrms - Whoop blooming whoop congrats hun im so chuffed for you xx

Happyauntie - Sorry your out :-( big hugs xxx

Pink - 2ww now for you... Hope you have two little bundles of joy hun! xx

Mrs H - hows the DR been? hope its been ok ?

Smurfing - Welcome and good numbers on the egg collection! 

Irish - you only need one, and like pink says if the doctor is not worried then you shouldn't be x

Sweet carolina - 23 eggs wow! Good numbers, and glad so many fertilized hun! theres going to be lots of BFPs very soon  

Drsquid - Congtrats for the :oneofeach:  

AFM - went on holiday last saturday, and AF came late (which i thought it would as i ovulated late) so AF arrived on sunday, i had to call the clinic on sunday and they have said that there is some new blood group and before i get my meds so we got back early hours this morning (2am) and we had to travel to mancheter for 9am this morning as that was the only slot we could get but we did it... an hours drive and we were there for 10 mins!! mad hey! 

I have to go on 10th August for my meds then im on the roller coaster... scared but excited at the same time.. 

Hope every one else is ok 

Lucy xx


----------



## babydrms

Lucy, it all sounds so exciting! Glad your finally joining the crazy train!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Yey pink &#57671;&#57671; 2 embies woooo pupo with twins :happydance::happydance:&#58409;&#58650;&#58650;

Hi to everyone sorry I dont post much. Im still counting down 5 weeks tomorrow :coffee:


----------



## babydrms

wanabeamama said:


> Yey pink &#57671;&#57671; 2 embies woooo pupo with twins :happydance::happydance:&#58409;&#58650;&#58650;
> 
> Hi to everyone sorry I dont post much. Im still counting down 5 weeks tomorrow :coffee:


I hate all the waiting - it kills me!! However, 5 weeks is really not that long. What will be the first part?


----------



## smurfing

It seems like most of us are in dreaded waiting periods- good luck everyone!!
SweetCarolina congrats on 10 fertilized eggies!!! that is fantastic news!!:happydance:
I had my ET yesterday and it went fine- I can't believe how quick it is! I was so amazed with the process that I forgot to go to my accupuncture appointment right after. We didn't realize until we were home. Oops!:dohh: I figured the stress of going back wasn't worth it. 
So I'm officially in the TWW. Our test day is on our 6th wedding anniversary. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it would be the best present ever.


----------



## babydrms

Cyongrats smurfing, enjoy being pupo! How many did you put back?


----------



## wanabeamama

babydrms said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> Yey pink &#57671;&#57671; 2 embies woooo pupo with twins :happydance::happydance:&#58409;&#58650;&#58650;
> 
> Hi to everyone sorry I dont post much. Im still counting down 5 weeks tomorrow :coffee:
> 
> 
> I hate all the waiting - it kills me!! However, 5 weeks is really not that long. What will be the first part?Click to expand...

Well I'm on prostap (lupron) at the min for endo she said it would give me best chance and on the 3rd of September I have needle teach and collect the drugs and my time table/protocol and start jabbing same day :happydance: I really can't wait give myself the first injection lol


----------



## wanabeamama

smurfing said:


> It seems like most of us are in dreaded waiting periods- good luck everyone!!
> SweetCarolina congrats on 10 fertilized eggies!!! that is fantastic news!!:happydance:
> I had my ET yesterday and it went fine- I can't believe how quick it is! I was so amazed with the process that I forgot to go to my accupuncture appointment right after. We didn't realize until we were home. Oops!:dohh: I figured the stress of going back wasn't worth it.
> So I'm officially in the TWW. Our test day is on our 6th wedding anniversary. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it would be the best present ever.

:happydance:Yey pupo congratulations fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## smurfing

babydrms said:


> Cyongrats smurfing, enjoy being pupo! How many did you put back?

Thanks babydrms and wanabeamama- they just put one back. I live in Australia and my clinic only does one transfer at a time. :shrug:


----------



## pinkfee

Hey lucy welcome back hope you had a lovely holiday. 

Sweet - 10 fertilized! thats so good, i'll keep my fingers crossed that they keep dividing and developing! 

Wanabe - hang on in there, that is all we do is wait! wait to start, wait to find out, wait wait wait...:coffee:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies, good luck to all of you who are PUPO. xxx

Well, I am gutted....we only got 2 eggs! :cry: But think I have come to terms with that as if they both fertilize then I would be over the moon. So praying and keeping all my fingers crossed that they do. I have to ring in the morning to find out the result. 

Hope everyone is well. xxx


----------



## pinkfee

Oh Irish, all you need is one good one... i know how you feel it is disappointing through all that stimming not to get many. I'll keep everything crossed for you aswell x


----------



## Irish_eyes

pinkfee said:


> Oh Irish, all you need is one good one... i know how you feel it is disappointing through all that stimming not to get many. I'll keep everything crossed for you aswell x

Thanks hun but I would be really happy if they both fertilize....it is such a stressful time waiting to know if they do.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Irish, as Pink says you only need one... every thing crossed for you, keep us posted! 

Just a question guys, when i pick my meds up on 10th, how long before i start taking them is it straight away or do i wait for AF to arrive first... 

Loving all the PUPO guys.. we're going to have lots of BFPs i just know we are!


----------



## SweetCarolina

Lucylou - I believe you have to wait for AF. I did.

So I guess I won't know until tomorrow morning if we have a 3 or 5 day transfer. That makes me worry about my eggs : / like maybe they aren't doing what they should be. The nurse didn't really say anything about them so I called and left her a message.


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh Irisheyes fingers crossed they both fertilise :hugs::hugs:

Good luck sweetcarolina :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

Lucy, typically cd3 people start stims.

Irish, sorry that you are disappointed, buy I agree, it only takes one!

Sweet, I feel like they should still tell you how they were doing today - strange. The report usually is how many are left and how many calls they all have. Then on day four they leave them alone and the last report is at transfer.


----------



## smurfing

Irisheyes I've got my fingers crossed for you. You never know, maybe these two were just the rock stars of the bunch and they made sure they were the two to get picked and fertilized.
SweetCarolina I wouldn't read into the nurse's feedback (or lack of) too much. Sometimes I think there is just so much going on for them that they forget we are waiting for as much info as possible!!


----------



## drsquid

sweet- i got told how many were mature, then the next day how many fertilized then that was it til day 3 when they called to say they were doing day 5. they try not to disturb them between fertilization and day 3.


----------



## babydrms

drsquid said:


> sweet- i got told how many were mature, then the next day how many fertilized then that was it til day 3 when they called to say they were doing day 5. they try not to disturb them between fertilization and day 3.

Well this would make sense! :dohh:


----------



## pinkfee

lucylou7 said:


> Just a question guys, when i pick my meds up on 10th, how long before i start taking them is it straight away or do i wait for AF to arrive first...
> 
> Loving all the PUPO guys.. we're going to have lots of BFPs i just know we are!

Lucy think it depends on what protocol your doing... i started my meds on cd21 of my cycle. I had to call up on day 1 to log myself as starting the cycle and then i started injecting 21 days later. But i think each protocol is different. 

Good luck Sweet, hope they don't keep you waiting too long. 

x


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hey ladies...sorry now personals but hope you are all well. 

My 2 wee eggs have fertilized!!! :happydance: So I have 2 wee embies and I just hope they are good quality as they did not tell me how many cells they are. Transfer is on Thursday at 2.30pm and thank you all for you kind words. xxx


----------



## pinkfee

Oh thats excellent news Irish... clever embies!! Good luck for thursday and i hope they both keep developing and dividing! xx


----------



## SweetCarolina

Congrats to all the PUPO gals!!

irish_eyes - I too will be having my transfer on thursday.

drsquid - that is exactly what they did

AFM - the nurse called this morning. we are going to do a 5 day transfer which will be thursday. i have 4 8-cell grade 1, 1 8-cell grade 2, and 1 8-cell grade 3. so I am very pleased and excited for thursday. this was definitely a much better cycle.


----------



## Irish_eyes

That is wonderful news Sweet and all the best for Thursday. We haven't been told what cell our embies are and I don't know if they grade them anymore here.


----------



## pinkfee

Ooo thursday is an exciting day!!.... good luck Sweet and Irish!


----------



## lucylou7

Good Luck for Thursday Irish & Sweet, very exciting day for you both  

Found out it is CD21 that we start meds, glad things are getting moving, cant wait to get started finially... seems odd not TTC this month though, i think as we have had that long of TTC it seems very strange not now :-/ 

Roll on the BFP's!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hey Girlies!! How are we all doing? All you lovely PUPO ladies good Luck with your TWW, I really hope we get a shed load of bfp's here girls, a special good luck to you too Pink it is lovely having one of my fellow LTTTC1 ladies here and lucy this time will fly by for you now xxx
AFM Down Reg scan tomorrow, the finally start injecting, feels like I have been down regging forever xxxx


----------



## babydrms

Irish_eyes said:


> Hey ladies...sorry now personals but hope you are all well.
> 
> My 2 wee eggs have fertilized!!! :happydance: So I have 2 wee embies and I just hope they are good quality as they did not tell me how many cells they are. Transfer is on Thursday at 2.30pm and thank you all for you kind words. xxx

Yayee! 



SweetCarolina said:


> Congrats to all the PUPO gals!!
> 
> irish_eyes - I too will be having my transfer on thursday.
> 
> drsquid - that is exactly what they did
> 
> AFM - the nurse called this morning. we are going to do a 5 day transfer which will be thursday. i have 4 8 cell grade 1, 1 8 cell grade 2, and 1 8 cell grade 3. so I am very pleased and excited for thursday. this was definitely a much better cycle.

Those sound great!! 

Thursday is going to be an exciting day!



lucylou7 said:


> Good Luck for Thursday Irish & Sweet, very exciting day for you both
> 
> Found out it is CD21 that we start meds, glad things are getting moving, cant wait to get started finially... seems odd not TTC this month though, i think as we have had that long of TTC it seems very strange not now :-/
> 
> Roll on the BFP's!


I totally forgot about the down-reg portion, I started both ways depending on what they were doing. So will you be sarting Lupron on CD 21? 




MrsHowley81 said:


> Hey Girlies!! How are we all doing? All you lovely PUPO ladies good Luck with your TWW, I really hope we get a shed load of bfp's here girls, a special good luck to you too Pink it is lovely having one of my fellow LTTTC1 ladies here and lucy this time will fly by for you now xxx
> AFM Down Reg scan tomorrow, the finally start injecting, feels like I have been down regging forever xxxx

Woohoo, I always found down regging boaring too. Glad your going to get started soon. 

This is an exciting week around here, can't wait for next week when some bfp's come in!! Not to mention and ER too. :happydance:


----------



## smurfing

Such positive news all around!! Irish I'm SOOO happy that both your eggs were fertilized:happydance::happydance:
Good luck to you and Sweet on thursday.
MrsHowley I know what you mean about getting started- even though the injections are not great, its nice to just be in the process. Good luck.
I'm 3 days post-transfer and trying not to drive myself crazy looking online and wondering what my chances are of being pregnant. Pink, how are you doing??
My boobs are bigger but that's probably just from the hormones I was given (and I've given myself free reign to eat as much as I want):haha:


----------



## SweetCarolina

When is everyone's OTD going to be?

Looks like mine will be August 16.


----------



## tlm

I have my midcycle u/s Thursday and will start Lupron next week, August 8th! When do you start? And what drug are you using?? My Menopur will be arriving next week too. Can't wait to get started, but am also a little nervous at the same time!! 

Good luck!



MrsHowley81 said:


> Hey Girlies!! How are we all doing? All you lovely PUPO ladies good Luck with your TWW, I really hope we get a shed load of bfp's here girls, a special good luck to you too Pink it is lovely having one of my fellow LTTTC1 ladies here and lucy this time will fly by for you now xxx
> AFM Down Reg scan tomorrow, the finally start injecting, feels like I have been down regging forever xxxx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Pinkfee how are you keeping? x

Lucylou, glad things are starting to happen now. I think you be very anxious waiting to start the treatment. x

MrsHowley, all the best for the injections. x

Smurfing, I am sure you are demented....I think the 2WW will be the hardest part of the whole process. 

Sweet, I think my OTD will be the same as yours. It says the 15th August on my schedule but it also says transfer was today so ET is one day later I'd say OTD will be one day later too. Fingers crossed for you ET tomorrow. 

Babydrms...my God look at your Beta....:happydance:

Will, I am just going to have a reflexology session in about an hour in preparation for transfer tomorrow. I am still feeling a bit sore from EC...well it's more like a trapped wind feeling rather than sore. I know I don't have trapped wind so I am putting this feeling down to EC.


----------



## Tinker16

Hi ladies
Good luck for tomoro Irish & sweet :0)xx

Forgot my password and have been having difficulty logging back in thru my stupid phone plus my laptop broke! It's all fun and games with me can't wait to get back on the computer and read thru the posts as its kind of difficult on the phone screen :flower: here it goes I will update u all with my progressso far
Everything went well with sprays and injections and had no changes made to my schedule by my dr, last scan showed 12 to 14 folicules on Friday 13th July, 
Had egg collection on Mon 16th, when the consultant scanned me she said my ovarys where very enlarged and my left ovary was sitting on my bladder!ouch:nope: I had hyperstimulated and ended up with 19 eggs:happydance: although this was great news the clinic do a freeze all if you have more than 14 eggs to give your body a chance to get back to normal. I was quite upset by this but soon realised it was for the best after my stomach filled with fluid and I looked about 7 months pregnant, they said I would have been even worse if an embryo was put back. I have spent the last couple of weeks drinking litres upon litres of fluid, I should really set up home in the loo coz I'm permanently there! Lol, they fertilised 13 eggs with icsi and 8 were normal so I have 8 embies :happydance: it's now up to me when I want them back on board so I've just had First AF since collection so I'm due to start sprays again on the 18th as I don't want to wait another cycle, hope this all makes sense! It's hard to reread on this wee screen xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Tell me about it babyrdms, Although I don't think I have suffered as much as some ladies do with the down regging, but I am very glad to get that bit done :)
Thanks Smurfing, who would of known that 2 years ago I was petrified of needle, and now I am looking forward to injecting myseld :D
TLM I start tomorrow on Gonal F 112.5, only allowed a low dose due to me having a high antral follicle count :)
Thanks Irish eyes Good Luck for tomorrow :)
I hope all the rest of you ladies are well? xxx


----------



## lucylou7

Hey Babydrms - I think so, im not 100% will be asking a lot more questions on 10th August, i have them all written down 

Smurfing & Pink - Every thing crossed for you girls! Hope your all feeling well x

Mrs H - Exciting stuff, next steps now 

tlm - Hope scan goes well... 

Irish & Sweet - All the best to you both for tomorrow, hope all goes well 

Tinker - Wow sounds good ! bet you cant wait till the 18th!! Did you take any supplements prior to egg collection? 

Lucy x


----------



## babydrms

Smurfing - I did all that stuff, I think if you are on BnB it is in our nature! My bb's also get much bigger from the progesterone support and sometimes pretty sore! Oh, and be good to yourself - I also gave myself free reign, got to have soemthing!

SweetCarolina and Irish_eyes - Good luck tomorrow, thinking of you and everything crossed! Please cchack in and update us!


Tinker - Welcome back, woohoo for a great haul, but boooo to OHSS!! I'm glad you are going to be able to get going right away with an FET.

Mrs Howley - when will you have your first follie/e2 check?


AFM - Having a scan next week, will feel so much better to see a heartbeat.


----------



## SweetCarolina

Starting to get nervous now. Have to leave in about 4 hours. Just really hoping this leads to our take home baby.


----------



## Tinker16

lucylou7 said:


> Hey Babydrms - I think so, im not 100% will be asking a lot more questions on 10th August, i have them all written down
> 
> Smurfing & Pink - Every thing crossed for you girls! Hope your all feeling well x
> 
> Mrs H - Exciting stuff, next steps now
> 
> tlm - Hope scan goes well...
> 
> Irish & Sweet - All the best to you both for tomorrow, hope all goes well
> 
> Tinker - Wow sounds good ! bet you cant wait till the 18th!! Did you take any supplements prior to egg collection?
> 
> Lucy x


Hi Lucy
The only thing I took was 5mg of folic acid which my clinic prescribed, I just made sure I ate plenty of fresh fruit and veg and protein, I also drank lots of milk, I asked the hospital what I should take and they said as long as I took the folic acid and ate a healthy balanced diet xx


----------



## Tinker16

babydrms said:


> Smurfing - I did all that stuff, I think if you are on BnB it is in our nature! My bb's also get much bigger from the progesterone support and sometimes pretty sore! Oh, and be good to yourself - I also gave myself free reign, got to have soemthing!
> 
> SweetCarolina and Irish_eyes - Good luck tomorrow, thinking of you and everything crossed! Please cchack in and update us!
> 
> 
> Tinker - Welcome back, woohoo for a great haul, but boooo to OHSS!! I'm glad you are going to be able to get going right away with an FET.
> 
> Mrs Howley - when will you have your first follie/e2 check?
> 
> 
> AFM - Having a scan next beat, will feel so much better to see a heartbeat.

Thanks 

Good luck for ur scan on the 7th i'll not forget that date coz its my wedding anniversary :happydance: 
I see you had a FET, how long where u on the sprays & tablets before transfer,
I'm hoping it's quick for me as I'm dying to get the embryos put back, if it wasnt for the ohss my test date would have been yesterday, we were hoping to have good news for our anniversary xx


----------



## babydrms

Tinker16 said:


> Good luck for ur scan on the 7th i'll not forget that date coz its my wedding anniversary :happydance:
> I see you had a FET, how long where u on the sprays & tablets before transfer,
> I'm hoping it's quick for me as I'm dying to get the embryos put back, if it wasnt for the ohss my test date would have been yesterday, we were hoping to have good news for our anniversary xx

Thank you.


It took six weeks to do the protocol, no sprays I used lupron injections. It was so boring and honostly I did not feel very good when I was suppressed, but I would do it again in a minute!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Good Luck Sweet, I am not surprised your getting nervous!! 
I hope the rest of you lovely ladies are all doing well?
Babydrma I have my 1st scan Wednesday 8th a day after your baby scan :D 
xXx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies, I had both my wee embies put back today but not holding out much hope as both were only 4 cell, one grade 3 and the other grade 2.1 or something. Didn't catch it all as I was so upset about hearing 4 cells. Well, I can't do anything now only pray for a miracle.


----------



## LillyLove

:wave: Everyone!

I know I am little late in joining the group, but I am excited to finally begin the process of IVF. A little bit about me is in my signature. I start BCPs mid August and injections start Sept. 2nd.

Good luck Irish and Sweet, and on your scan tlm.

Hi Mrs. H and congrats to babydrms! 

I can't wait to get to know the rest of you and share our journeys together!

:flower:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Lilly Lovely to see you here, Good Luck honey :) xXx


----------



## pinkfee

Hi everyone 

Sorry I've been awol. Wed I went to the Olympics to watch the weightlifting and had just a very pleasant day with my OH and then today i've had the day from hell at work where I just didn't have any time to myself.... 

Irish - you never know, the thing that comforted me was that the embyrologist said the womb is the best incubator so they might flurish now they've been put back :hugs:

MrsH - good luck with the stimming

Sweet - hope everything went okay today

Tinker16 - welcome back! sorry to hear you had OHSS but glad your getting to start a FET cycle soon. 

tlm - hope the scan went well. 

Babydrms - good luck with the scan next week 

Smurfing i'm trying to ignore everything, i tend to have negative moments in the morning and then i'll get a twinge in the stomach or boobs will feel heavier and i'll convince myself everything is okay... basically i have no clue :shrug:

however i seem to be having the most stressful time of my life (both parents are ill, and now problems at work) so if stress is bad for you... uh-oh! :nope:

but i'm quite a positive person so i'm praying that everything works out the right way and there is a big phat BFP when i test next week.

xx


----------



## pinkfee

Hi LillyLove - welcome :flower:


----------



## LillyLove

Good Luck next week Pinkfee!!!! Hope your little bean is snuggling in tight. Sorry to hear your parents are ill.:hugs: When is your OTD? Are you going to POAS beforehand?


----------



## babydrms

MrsHowley81 said:


> Good Luck Sweet, I am not surprised your getting nervous!!
> I hope the rest of you lovely ladies are all doing well?
> Babydrma I have my 1st scan Wednesday 8th a day after your baby scan :D
> xXx

:thumbup:



Irish_eyes said:


> Hi ladies, I had both my wee embies put back today but not holding out much hope as both were only 4 cell, one grade 3 and the other grade 2.1 or something. Didn't catch it all as I was so upset about hearing 4 cells. Well, I can't do anything now only pray for a miracle.

I have everything crossed for you - like some other people said sometimes they do the best back inside of us!



LillyLove said:


> :wave: Everyone!
> 
> I know I am little late in joining the group, but I am excited to finally begin the process of IVF. A little bit about me is in my signature. I start BCPs mid August and injections start Sept. 2nd.
> 
> Good luck Irish and Sweet, and on your scan tlm.
> 
> Hi Mrs. H and congrats to babydrms!
> 
> I can't wait to get to know the rest of you and share our journeys together!
> 
> :flower:

Hi :wave:



pinkfee said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Sorry I've been awol. Wed I went to the Olympics to watch the weightlifting and had just a very pleasant day with my OH and then today i've had the day from hell at work where I just didn't have any time to myself....
> 
> Irish - you never know, the thing that comforted me was that the embyrologist said the womb is the best incubator so they might flurish now they've been put back :hugs:
> 
> MrsH - good luck with the stimming
> 
> Sweet - hope everything went okay today
> 
> Tinker16 - welcome back! sorry to hear you had OHSS but glad your getting to start a FET cycle soon.
> 
> tlm - hope the scan went well.
> 
> Babydrms - good luck with the scan next week
> 
> Smurfing i'm trying to ignore everything, i tend to have negative moments in the morning and then i'll get a twinge in the stomach or boobs will feel heavier and i'll convince myself everything is okay... basically i have no clue :shrug:
> 
> however i seem to be having the most stressful time of my life (both parents are ill, and now problems at work) so if stress is bad for you... uh-oh! :nope:
> 
> but i'm quite a positive person so i'm praying that everything works out the right way and there is a big phat BFP when i test next week.
> 
> xx

I'm sorry your having a rought time. We actually saw a a psychologist because things have been so crazy lately that I have had issues sleeping - the best thing she could have told me was that stress will not affect the pregnancy. I'm glad your such an optimist!! Best of luck with your test! When are supposed to test and when will you be testing at home? :test:


----------



## smurfing

Welcome Lily :hi: good luck on your first cycle!
Sweet I hope the transfer went well and you're relaxing. 
Babydrms and MrsH you have your scans right when Pink and I should be getting our tests- it will be an exciting week!!
Irish, Babydrms is right, there is always a chance so stay hopeful.:hugs:

Pink I'm glad you have found some distractions this week (some not so great ones). Don't worry, as Babydrms said, stress doesn't impact your chance of a BFP. I also am seeing a therapist because we've had a lot going on here too (like my in laws deciding to visit from overseas for 4 MONTHS coming up):saywhat:
FX for everyone!!


----------



## babydrms

smurfing said:


> Welcome Lily :hi: good luck on your first cycle!
> Sweet I hope the transfer went well and you're relaxing.
> Babydrms and MrsH you have your scans right when Pink and I should be getting our tests- it will be an exciting week!!
> Irish, Babydrms is right, there is always a chance so stay hopeful.:hugs:
> 
> Pink I'm glad you have found some distractions this week (some not so great ones). Don't worry, as Babydrms said, stress doesn't impact your chance of a BFP. I also am seeing a therapist because we've had a lot going on here too (like my in laws deciding to visit from overseas for 4 MONTHS coming up):saywhat:
> FX for everyone!!

Uh, wtf - FOUR MONTHS!!! Omg, I would have a heart attack!! Where are they coming from and what on earth makes them think that this is ok? I can't even imagine - I really love my in-laws but I am an extemely private person!


----------



## smurfing

LOL my feelings exactly Babydrms!
We moved from the US to Australia last year and the in laws decided they need to get away from the winters- and spend all the time here instead! Luckily they get their own apartment (at least I put my foot down on that one)- otherwise I would go craaaaazy. I have the best husband ever, but the in laws can be difficult. I'm super private too, and they just don't think about boundaries (obviously!!).


----------



## SweetCarolina

MrsHowley - I know what you mean about being afraid of needles. Although I don't look forward to it, I am certainly not as deathly afraid as I used to. It surprises me how much we will go through in our pursuit for a family.

Tinker - here's hoping to getting their embies put back in.

Irish_eyes - sending up prayers for your miracle.

Smurfing - wow, 4 months. Hopefully they won't expect you to entertain them or anything.

AFM - Today was interesting. Went in for transfer and of course they were running late. So when the dr. comes in, she tells us that we have 1 perfect blast and then 2 that were a day behind. So she recommended that we put back 3. I let DH make the decision and he said yes to 3. Yikes! So now we wait. Apparently my bladder was too full so midstream, I had to get off the table and empty part of my bladder. You can't realize how hard it is to stop peeing midstream. She also commented on my beautiful uterus that I am sure my husband will keep repeating for years to come. : ) It was a good day. Feeling very positive. OTD is Aug 14th. Let's hope I can wait that long.


----------



## pinkfee

My goodness smurfing 4mths that is a long time!! you deserve a medal no matter how nice people they are! 

Sweet- wowzers 3!!! all the very best of luck! I nearly had to part-empty my bladder as it was very full, i have no idea how you managed to stop midstream, i take my hat off to you! 

I'm going to test on the OTD 8th Aug and not before... i can be quite disciplined when I want to be and i know its silly but kind of got this thing thats its bad luck if I test before they say!??! i know crazy but its the way i feel. 

I'll probably do more than one on the actual day though and the days after!! lol


----------



## SweetCarolina

pinkfee - I really want to wait till the OTD, but I think if I feel any symptoms, then I will test. All the negatives last time right around Mother's Day were not good for my morale.


----------



## drsquid

pink- i know the feeling about being crazy strict with yourself about strange things. i tested before otd because i knew i was working a crazy long day that day and wouldnt be able to cope

afm- first real day of crankies. just miserable today. tired of work. tired of lame useless coworker feedback etc. just not feeling it. oh and cause ive not told work i got to radiate myself today so the other pregnant lady didnt have to.. sigh


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks Tinker, we're taking that already 

Irish - Think positive hun, ((Big Hugs)) 

Lillylove - Welcome  September will be here in no time x

Pink - Sorry to hear that both your parents are not to well, hope your not too stressed... Roll on 8th August x

Smurfing - WOW 4 months.... think i would be moving out... he he (only messing) x

Sweet - You have three on board! Glad your thinking positive hun, really hope you get your BFP 

AFM - Next Friday cant come quick enough, i really want to get started (im sure it will be different when i have to inject but we'll see)

Lucy xx


----------



## smurfing

WOW congrats Sweet- 3 embies on board!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Good luck!
Pink and Sweet, I'm going to try not to test before my BT on the 9th. I was feeling bummed today because I really feel like I'm getting cramps and my boobs feel back to normal...still holding out hope.
Lucy you'll be great once you start. I fainted while they were explaining how to do the needles :haha: but then I managed to give myself the first one with no problem. 
Drsquid I love your photo!! So happy!


----------



## SweetCarolina

smurfing - Wow you have some serious discipline. I wanted to wait till BT on the 14th but I really doubt that is going to happen. plus I just went to Walmart and bought some. 

lucylou - the shots are not bad at all. it will go by quickly. 

drsquid - love the new pics

AFM - IVF nurse called yesterday and said they couldn't freeze any of the remaining eggs.


----------



## babydrms

smurfing said:


> LOL my feelings exactly Babydrms!
> We moved from the US to Australia last year and the in laws decided they need to get away from the winters- and spend all the time here instead! Luckily they get their own apartment (at least I put my foot down on that one)- otherwise I would go craaaaazy. I have the best husband ever, but the in laws can be difficult. I'm super private too, and they just don't think about boundaries (obviously!!).

Alright, so I guess if they have their own apartment this may be tolerable. Are they retired? Maybe you can find them some retiree friends so they won't be looking to you and DH to constantly entertain them?



SweetCarolina said:


> AFM - Today was interesting. Went in for transfer and of course they were running late. So when the dr. comes in, she tells us that we have 1 perfect blast and then 2 that were a day behind. So she recommended that we put back 3. I let DH make the decision and he said yes to 3. Yikes! So now we wait. Apparently my bladder was too full so midstream, I had to get off the table and empty part of my bladder. You can't realize how hard it is to stop peeing midstream. She also commented on my beautiful uterus that I am sure my husband will keep repeating for years to come. : ) It was a good day. Feeling very positive. OTD is Aug 14th. Let's hope I can wait that long.

I have a bnb friend that put back 1 blast and 2 morulas and she has twinkies on board - So glad you went for all 3, I have everything crossed for you!



pinkfee said:


> I'm going to test on the OTD 8th Aug and not before... i can be quite disciplined when I want to be and i know its silly but kind of got this thing thats its bad luck if I test before they say!??! i know crazy but its the way i feel.

August 8th isn't too far - everythign crossed for you too!



SweetCarolina said:


> pinkfee - I really want to wait till the OTD, but I think if I feel any symptoms, then I will test. All the negatives last time right around Mother's Day were not good for my morale.

I understand, I definitely seen my fair share of negative HPT's! Test when your comfortable and we will be waiting to support you!



drsquid said:


> afm- first real day of crankies. just miserable today. tired of work. tired of lame useless coworker feedback etc. just not feeling it. oh and cause ive not told work i got to radiate myself today so the other pregnant lady didnt have to.. sigh

Wow, you made it all the way to 9 weeks, not bad. I do find things that I would normal shrug off annoying! That really stinks you had to radiate yourself, I hope you wore tons of lead! When do you plan on telling work? Great pics!



lucylou7 said:


> AFM - Next Friday cant come quick enough, i really want to get started (im sure it will be different when i have to inject but we'll see)

The injections are really not that bad, it is exhilirating in a way to finally be doing something. The whole process is so exciting - Miracle in the making - so can't wait to hear how many follies you have!



SweetCarolina said:


> AFM - IVF nurse called yesterday and said they couldn't freeze any of the remaining eggs.

Sorry none of the remaining embryos were freezable - I hope you don't need them, I have great feelings about your embies on board!

AFM - I can't take it anymore, I am going to let my bff scan me around 7 tonight. I hope it doesn't jinx anything, but I am dying to know if this is a viable pregnancy. We just have so much riding on this right now with DH losing his job and our benefits - I really hope this love bug comes home with us in March!


----------



## smurfing

Babydrms- yes, they are retired and I will be trying to hook them up with activities and hopefully friends to keep them occupied. God, imagine if/when we do have a baby?? They'll move in:wacko: Good luck with the scan- tell us all about it. 
SweetC I don't blame you for buying tests, I'm not sure I'll hold out until the 9th. I feel like AF is coming but my boobs also still look pretty amazing:haha: so the wait is getting to be too much.
Luckily my mom is here visiting (for only 3 weeks!!) so its a bit of a distraction. 
Lucy let us know how the first injections go!!
Thoughts are with everyone!!!


----------



## pinkfee

Drsquid - new photo is fab! 

Smurfing - glad you've got a bit of distraction... but just remember if you do test early and its not the result you want it doesn't mean your out. A friend of mine who had IVF and now has got triplets got a BFN first!!! hope your holding out okay. 

i've just been trying to distract myself with the olympics which has been helping... but its always there looming in the background! All i seem to do nowadays is wish my life away! 

hope everyone is having a good weekend. x


----------



## babydrms

Smurfing - I agree with Pink, I took a test at 4dp5dt in the morning and completely broke down because it was negative and had the faintest line later that night which was actually apparent by the next a.m. I always got darker lines with second morning urine than first morning urine too. :shrug: Glad your Mom is at least with you during this rollercoaster ride - we still haven't told our families!

AFM - had a scan last night, gestational sac measured 5+5, so one day behind. There seemed to be the tiniest flicker at the top of the yolk sac and a bright spot which bff said is the start of the fetal pole - I sure hope she's right! So Tuesday is going to be the true tell if everything is ok. It was kind of bitterseet.


----------



## lucylou7

Oh Babydrms... Cant wait for Tuesday for you ! Im sure every thing will be fine, i just have a feeling...  

Pink, Sweet, Smurfing - How are you ladys holding out about testing? 

Sweet - Sorry nothing to freeze hun, but i dont think you will need it hun x

Drsquid - love, love, love the pici! 

Thanks for all your kind words, im getting excited now


----------



## star7474

Hi everyone,

Were going through our first ICSI this month, I'm having to turn off my own hormones by using a medication called busculin I think! Until the 15th when I've got my first scan to see what my womb looks like, then furthur injections! I am kind of looking forward to our treatment but scared at the same time. One of my friends has had 2 babies while we've been trying now she's trying for her third and she literally gets pregnant so easily, I wish it was that easy for us as it been 3 years now.


----------



## smurfing

star7474 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Were going through our first ICSI this month, I'm having to turn off my own hormones by using a medication called busculin I think! Until the 15th when I've got my first scan to see what my womb looks like, then furthur injections! I am kind of looking forward to our treatment but scared at the same time. One of my friends has had 2 babies while we've been trying now she's trying for her third and she literally gets pregnant so easily, I wish it was that easy for us as it been 3 years now.

welcome Star! I know what you mean- one of my best friends has had 2 babies in the time that we have been trying and my cousin has told me that she 'just has to think about getting pregnant and it happens' GOD:dohh::dohh:
If only they knew how frustrating that can seem to those of us that have been waiting patiently month after month. It will be your turn soon!


----------



## babydrms

star7474 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Were going through our first ICSI this month, I'm having to turn off my own hormones by using a medication called busculin I think! Until the 15th when I've got my first scan to see what my womb looks like, then furthur injections! I am kind of looking forward to our treatment but scared at the same time. One of my friends has had 2 babies while we've been trying now she's trying for her third and she literally gets pregnant so easily, I wish it was that easy for us as it been 3 years now.

Hi :wave: my brother also conceives even when his ex's were on birth control. Must suck being so fertile.


----------



## pinkfee

Not long now Lucy!!! :happydance:

Hi star7474 - welcome :flower: Good luck with your cycle. 

MrsH - where are you now in your cycle? i've lost track. 

I'm still holding strong with regards to testing... had a slight waver yesterday! but i've been super busy at work again today so its keeping me distracted and then i'm too tired in the evenings to care. Bed early for me tonight. x


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Lovely Ladies!! How are you all?
Welcome Star
Pink hope you holding out well, I am on day 5 of Stimms have my first scan on Wednesday to check my follies! You are very good, mind you the thought of getting to a testing date makes me feel a bit sick.
I have felt really tired and sick today, probably my worst day so far! How long does it take to stop feeling so tired?


----------



## lucylou7

Hi Star - Welcome to the thread, it really is difficult especially when you see other people including your friends getting PG at the drop of a hat... I keep telling myself all good things come to those who wait... 

Pink - Yey! I know roll on Firday cant wait to get started, never mind me though... not long now for you to test, i think you've done really well not testing early!!

Mrs H - Good luck for your scan on wednesday, hope all goes well... x


----------



## babydrms

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies!! How are you all?
> Welcome Star
> Pink hope you holding out well, I am on day 5 of Stimms have my first scan on Wednesday to check my follies! You are very good, mind you the thought of getting to a testing date makes me feel a bit sick.
> I have felt really tired and sick today, probably my worst day so far! How long does it take to stop feeling so tired?


Hmmm, well I haven't stimmed since March but I have also been injecting myself with something pretty much since January - so basically I am hoping to feel better soon. :nope:




pinkfee said:


> Not long now Lucy!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hi star7474 - welcome :flower: Good luck with your cycle.
> 
> MrsH - where are you now in your cycle? i've lost track.
> 
> I'm still holding strong with regards to testing... had a slight waver yesterday! but i've been super busy at work again today so its keeping me distracted and then i'm too tired in the evenings to care. Bed early for me tonight. x


Lol, you have way more will power than me! Hoping for an exciting week around here!!


----------



## smurfing

Mrs H- good luck for your first scan. I felt tired through most of the cycle. Just do your best to rest as much as you need, your body is going through SO much.

Pink- good for you for waiting to test. I've managed to hold off as well. I really feel like AF is coming but still holding out hope. I'm keeping as busy as possible and I've downloaded season 6 of 30 Rock so I'm enjoying watching that in the evenings. Anything to distract me!!

Babydrms don't you have your scan right away? I know everything will be great.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Smurfing.....I dreamt that you got your BFP pet...hope it comes true. xx


----------



## smurfing

Wow Irish thank you for telling me!! That made my day. I'm really hoping for it. The TWW is making me slightly :loopy: so its nice to get some positive vibes.
xx:hugs:


----------



## LillyLove

GOOD LUCK SMURFING!!! what dpt are you on now?


----------



## smurfing

I'm 10 DPT right now. Resisting testing....:coffee:


----------



## babydrms

Hi everyone :wave: 

Smurfing - your a better woman than I am!!! LOL!

AFM - the scan went well. Baby is measuring 6+2 and heartbeat was 111bpm :cloud9: Doc said next hurdle is to make it past 8 weeks. Have a scan a week from today and another in two weeks.


----------



## SweetCarolina

Smurfing - so when are you going to test? You are definitely stronger than me.

Babydrms - so glad that your scan went good. Can't wait to see the next one. 

AFM - last night at work was crazy. someone called in and so I would have had to do a super physical job and possibly risk all that we have been working for. Thank goodness my friends and sister had my back. They told my supervisor that I couldn't do it before I got there. So then he wanted to talk to me before work and I was so upset and started crying. He said all I had to do was say I couldn't do it and he wouldn't make me. So I did but then I felt bad because my sister got stuck doing it. The bad part of it is that my friend who knew about everything that was going on is the one who called in. And he told me last week that he wouldn't do that to me. I guess he changed his mind.

The funny part about it (yes, there is one) is that my friend told my supervisor that I couldn't do the job because I had cooter surgery. She thought I was going to be so upset with her that she almost started crying. All I could do was laugh and tell her I wasn't mad.


----------



## babydrms

:rofl: Cooter surgey!


----------



## smurfing

:laugh2: cooter surgery is brilliant! I'm glad it worked out in the end and you didn't have to do anything dangerous!! I go for my blood test tomorrow morning so FX.
Babydrms this is wonderful news!!! :happydance::happydance: I read your journal a while back and it is just SO your time for a healthy pregnancy. I'm thrilled for you. 
I debated getting a HPT today but I didn't in the end. I'd rather hear the news from the nurse for some reason. 
Sweet are you feeling any symptoms? I don't have any except I have been constipated (probably from the drugs) and my boobs seem bigger (but I've also been eating lots so I might just be gaining weight). LOL


----------



## SweetCarolina

smurfing said:


> :laugh2: cooter surgery is brilliant! I'm glad it worked out in the end and you didn't have to do anything dangerous!! I go for my blood test tomorrow morning so FX.
> Babydrms this is wonderful news!!! :happydance::happydance: I read your journal a while back and it is just SO your time for a healthy pregnancy. I'm thrilled for you.
> I debated getting a HPT today but I didn't in the end. I'd rather hear the news from the nurse for some reason.
> Sweet are you feeling any symptoms? I don't have any except I have been constipated (probably from the drugs) and my boobs seem bigger (but I've also been eating lots so I might just be gaining weight). LOL

Good luck smurfing on your test. I have not resisted at all which I said I would. I was just hoping to get a glimmer of hope before the actual test. It is clearly too early. Well I am not sure about symptoms. I had some lower back pain and some cramping. And I had a headache last night and this morning. I don't really know if these are pregnancy symptoms or not. But I am definitely not constipated.


----------



## LillyLove

Good luck on your beta tomorrow Smurfing!

Cooter surgery!!!:haha:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Girls (((WAVES)))
How are you all?? Any news from Pink?
I had my scan today and I have 7 good sized follies and a few little ones that will probaly catch up and lots of small ones which probably won't progress!!
How long left til you test now Smurf? 
xXx


----------



## pinkfee

Ah that such good news Babydrms! glad the scan went well and fingers crossed your next scan is just as good. 

MrsH - wonderful news on the follies i'll keep my fingers crossed that there is lots of lovely eggs in there waiting to be collected. when is your next scan? 

Good luck Smurfing for tomorrow and Sweet hang in there, keeping everything crossed for you as well. 

Okay so i won't keep you waiting any longer!!! tested this morning and there was another line! so yes a BFP!!!!! :cloud9: so happy, need to book a scan for 2weeks but didn't get the chance to do that today as i was non stop at work, didn't get home til 8.30pm... thankfully i've got the rest of the week off so i can enjoy the news and spend time with OH. Think i might do another test tomorrow just to make sure! 

can i ask what is cooter surgery? :blush: a lost in translation moment?!


----------



## LillyLove

Congrats pinkfee!!!!:happydance:


----------



## lucylou7

Yeah!!!! Congrats Pink I knew it would be good news for you I'm so blooming chuffed I've been stalking the thread all day waiting for the good news yeah xxxx


----------



## lucylou7

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hi Girls (((WAVES)))
> How are you all?? Any news from Pink?
> I had my scan today and I have 7 good sized follies and a few little ones that will probaly catch up and lots of small ones which probably won't progress!!
> How long left til you test now Smurf?
> xXx

Yeah good news mrs H on the follies! X


----------



## babydrms

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hi Girls (((WAVES)))
> How are you all?? Any news from Pink?
> I had my scan today and I have 7 good sized follies and a few little ones that will probaly catch up and lots of small ones which probably won't progress!!
> How long left til you test now Smurf?
> xXx

Great news, almost there!!



pinkfee said:


> Ah that such good news Babydrms! glad the scan went well and fingers crossed your next scan is just as good.
> 
> MrsH - wonderful news on the follies i'll keep my fingers crossed that there is lots of lovely eggs in there waiting to be collected. when is your next scan?
> 
> Good luck Smurfing for tomorrow and Sweet hang in there, keeping everything crossed for you as well.
> 
> Okay so i won't keep you waiting any longer!!! tested this morning and there was another line! so yes a BFP!!!!! :cloud9: so happy, need to book a scan for 2weeks but didn't get the chance to do that today as i was non stop at work, didn't get home til 8.30pm... thankfully i've got the rest of the week off so i can enjoy the news and spend time with OH. Think i might do another test tomorrow just to make sure!
> 
> can i ask what is cooter surgery? :blush: a lost in translation moment?!

:dance: :headspin: Woohoo!!! This just made my day!! 

Now, we just need news from Smurfing - everything crossed!


----------



## drsquid

cooter= vagina... heh in residency we had an us tech that never wanted to do transvag imaging and the attending told him that if there was a cooter and a probe then the two shall meet. 

pink- yay!!!

baby- yay!!!!

afm- new pic in sig


----------



## MrsHowley81

I love good news days.....Huge congrats to you Pink I hope this/these ones are extra extra super sticky :)
Lovely Pics of those babies DrSquid
I most definitely had a good probing in my cooter today :)
Next scan Friday Pink :) xXx


----------



## smurfing

WOW such fantastic news everyone.
CONGRATS Pink!!:dance::dance:
Dr Squid I love the new photo- thanks for sharing
Babydrms, congrats on the scan, you must be :cloud9:
MrsH it sounds like you're doing great this cycle!! 
I went for my blood test and am just waiting for the news....feeling :wacko: but also ok with whatever happens- we do have 4 great embies on ice if we need them.
Will let you know when I get news!
xx


----------



## babydrms

Thanks everyone - totally :cloud9: Had another scan with reproductive immunologist today and saw the love bug in 3D - amazing and we heard the hearbeat too! 

Smurfing - I can't believe how calm your are!!! 

Dr. Squid - Amazing pics, perfect little gummy bears!

Sweet - How many days pst transfer are you again, I know you said you were testing too soon, and I was trying to remember because it does seem really soon!

Lilly, Irish and Lucy - how are things with you?

Oh, I put a much more detailed update from the appointment today in my journal - it was eye opening.


----------



## LillyLove

Ha Smurfing if I were in your position I couldn't hold back from testing - you are so patient!

Mrs. H - SO glad things are humming along merrily for you.

Squid - inky and squirt are adorable!

Good luck sweet!

Baby drms: So happy for you!!!

I know I am forgetting some...forgive me!

AFM: Just waiting on AF which should arrive this Sunday,August 12. 3 days later I go in to 3day bloodwork and std panel at the clinic and start BCPs. Aug 22nd will be saline sono, and Aug 27th is nurse consult - sign paperwork and shot class. Finally Sept 2nd start my injections!!! I know it is all right around the corner but it feels like it is taking forever!!! Ready to get this show on the road!:thumbup:


----------



## smurfing

Well....I have some good news
:bfp:!!
I got my hcg levels back and they are at 600!! There's no ambiguity there. 
OMG I was trying to be so cool but I broke down when I got the phone call today. I'm still in shock but wanted to drop a quick note since you've all been so supportive. Bring on more BFPs for this group!!


----------



## pinkfee

Thanks everyone for the best wishes. 

Smurfing wahooo!!!! thats brilliant news :headspin:

Lillylove... hang in there it'll come round soon enough! 

drsquid - loving the new pic :)


----------



## Irish_eyes

OMG!!! My dream came true!!!! Congratulations Smurfing xxx :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Irish_eyes

OMG! Pinkfee! Just read back and a big congrats to you too pet. xx :happydance::happydance:

AFM - I am 7dp3dt transfer and I think it's the end of the road for me. I woke up this morning with brownish blood on my underwear and I am feeling some slight cramps so I think AF is on her way. :cry: One week from test date too. :cry:

Anyway, I just wanted to thank everyone for being there for me throughout the treatment and giving lots of advice....big hugs to you all, you are all wonderful. :hugs:


----------



## SweetCarolina

babydrms said:


> Sweet - How many days pst transfer are you again, I know you said you were testing too soon, and I was trying to remember because it does seem really soon!

I was 5DP5DT. I had read about other people getting theirs that early so I thought what the heck. I don't have any more tests so I think I will just wait it out till my blood test on the 14th.

Congrats to pink and smurfing. 

New pics are awesome drsquid. 

MrsH- here's hoping for some good follie growth.

Lillylove - the time really does get here before you know it.

:hugs: Irish_eyes

babydrms - wow sounds like your dr's really know what is going on and can take care of business. 

afm - just waiting till 14th, not going to buy any more hpt's. don't really notice any symptoms. :coffee:


----------



## LillyLove

Irish eyes - Big hugs to you. Did you call your clinic? What did they say?


----------



## LillyLove

Sweet-:coffee: with you.

Smurfing- :dance:Congrats!!! What an amazing beta!! How many did you transfer? :dance:

Babydrms, Pinkfee, and Squid: how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## Irish_eyes

LillyLove said:


> Irish eyes - Big hugs to you. Did you call your clinic? What did they say?

No I haven't called. There has been no more bleeding but I just know there is something in there that wants to come out. Does that sound silly?

I am afraid I have to wait until I test. My OTD is a week from now and I still have to test that day and then complete the form they gave me and send it off.


----------



## LillyLove

Irish_eyes said:


> LillyLove said:
> 
> 
> Irish eyes - Big hugs to you. Did you call your clinic? What did they say?
> 
> No I haven't called. There has been no more bleeding but I just know there is something in there that wants to come out. Does that sound silly?
> 
> I am afraid I have to wait until I test. My OTD is a week from now and I still have to test that day and then complete the form they gave me and send it off.Click to expand...

It doesn't sound silly at all Irish. We women know our own bodies....on the other hand, the bleeding has stopped. I know a few friends irl that spotted in early pregnancy, I don't know if it is different with ivf or not? I'm still holding out hope for you!:hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Irish - not silly at all but i really hope your instincts are wrong :hugs:

no symptoms really, i feel hungrier and probably more tired.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Irish Big (((HUGS))), I really hope that it was just one of those things and that in fact your IVF has worked the charm xxx

Congrats Smurf xxx

Sweet when is you OTD? xxx
Hi Lilly,Lucy, Pink and everyone else (((waves)))

Afm Got my 2nd scan tomorrow to check on those follies, I hope we find out our EC day too xxx


----------



## LillyLove

Good Luck tomorrow Mrs H!


----------



## smurfing

Thanks everyone!! Just one embie on board. Praying for it to be sticky!
Irish don't give up hope, lots of women spot during the process and I had cramping from 7dpt. Hugs to you:hugs: 
Sweet FX for you!
MrsH good luck with the scan- go follies!!
Hi and hugs to everyone else. Still in total shock


----------



## babydrms

LillyLove said:


> Ha Smurfing if I were in your position I couldn't hold back from testing - you are so patient!
> 
> Mrs. H - SO glad things are humming along merrily for you.
> 
> Squid - inky and squirt are adorable!
> 
> Good luck sweet!
> 
> Baby drms: So happy for you!!!
> 
> I know I am forgetting some...forgive me!
> 
> AFM: Just waiting on AF which should arrive this Sunday,August 12. 3 days later I go in to 3day bloodwork and std panel at the clinic and start BCPs. Aug 22nd will be saline sono, and Aug 27th is nurse consult - sign paperwork and shot class. Finally Sept 2nd start my injections!!! I know it is all right around the corner but it feels like it is taking forever!!! Ready to get this show on the road!:thumbup:

Eeep, exciting!! It's your turn next!



smurfing said:


> Well....I have some good news
> :bfp:!!
> I got my hcg levels back and they are at 600!! There's no ambiguity there.
> OMG I was trying to be so cool but I broke down when I got the phone call today. I'm still in shock but wanted to drop a quick note since you've all been so supportive. Bring on more BFPs for this group!!

Whoa, 600!!! Multiples?? :dance: :headspin: Yayee!!!



Irish_eyes said:


> OMG! Pinkfee! Just read back and a big congrats to you too pet. xx :happydance::happydance:
> 
> AFM - I am 7dp3dt transfer and I think it's the end of the road for me. I woke up this morning with brownish blood on my underwear and I am feeling some slight cramps so I think AF is on her way. :cry: One week from test date too. :cry:
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to thank everyone for being there for me throughout the treatment and giving lots of advice....big hugs to you all, you are all wonderful. :hugs:

Hmmm, I am think since brown is old blood this could have been from implantation that would have happened 2-3 days ago...and unfortunately early pregnancy symtpoms are exactly like PMS, so I am definitely not ready to give up on you! Hang in there!!



LillyLove said:


> Sweet-:coffee: with you.
> 
> Smurfing- :dance:Congrats!!! What an amazing beta!! How many did you transfer? :dance:
> 
> Babydrms, Pinkfee, and Squid: how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet?

I feel good most of the time, some headaches, a little ms (have tried some new things and it has been better) and VERY tired. Oh, and occasional cramping. Thanks for asking!


----------



## drsquid

smurfing- how many dpt? you know they can split into identicals =)


----------



## babydrms

^^^^^ Agree!!


----------



## smurfing

I'm on cycle day 30, only 11 DPT. I know, I was wondering if I might have identicals...whatever as long as they are healthy. God, can hardly wait for my next beta...
Can't wait to hear more positive news from the rest of our team!:thumbup:


----------



## babydrms

Loving this week on this thread!!


----------



## LillyLove

Agree^^^^^ !


----------



## lucylou7

Hey All....

Snuffing - yey! I'm loving this good news, congratulations huni bet your over the moon! I knew we would be having lots of BFP's 

Mrs H - Good Luck for your next scan x

Lilly - not long for you hun 

Irish - (((Hugs))) you never know there's still time huni xxx

AFM - Well I went today and got all my meds and had my first injection, which wasn't nice, but not as bad as I thought, so we're now on the IVF train  Our next app is 24/08 for bloods and scan exciting stuff 

Babydrms - how you feeling Hun?

Sweet, drsquid how are you guys 

Lucy x


----------



## drsquid

smurf- cant wait til your us

lucy- im good.. next doc appt monday (wow a month already)


----------



## babydrms

lucylou7 said:


> Hey All....
> 
> Snuffing - yey! I'm loving this good news, congratulations huni bet your over the moon! I knew we would be having lots of BFP's
> 
> Mrs H - Good Luck for your next scan x
> 
> Lilly - not long for you hun
> 
> AFM - Well I went today and got all my meds and had my first injection, which wasn't nice, but not as bad as I thought, so we're now on the IVF train  Our next app is 24/08 for bloods and scan exciting stuff
> 
> Babydrms - how you feeling Hun?
> 
> Sweet, drsquid how are you guys
> 
> Lucy x

I'm good, actually had to call out of work today - so random, woke up with pinkeye!! So weird, and no idea where I got it!

What med did you start?



drsquid said:


> smurf- cant wait til your us
> 
> lucy- im good.. next doc appt monday (wow a month already)

Wow, how is your pregnancy going so fast and mine so slow, lol! I wanted to ask you - how did they wean you off of progesterone? Did you start to feel better. One of the nurses at the clinic says people usually feel better when you get off all of the meds...hoping it's true. I am so tired of being tired and bloated, lol. My belly sticks out and my uterus is only the size of an orange - rediculous!


----------



## drsquid

baby- heh they didnt have to. they tested my progesterone at 15dpo and it was 279 (i was doing crinone cause i was allergic to the pio). that was a thursday and they said come back monday but dont put the crinone in until after blood work (which is silly cause the whole issue with crinone is that it is hard to monitor cause it doesnt really affect blood level). anyway monday it was >80 (their machine doesnt read higher than that, and they had to dilute a few times). so they said to retest ummm thursday i think it was but dont take progesterone... and it was 259.. so i was done with supplement. as far as time going fast.. it doenst feel like it to me until i realized monday itd be a month since id seen the doc (well slightly less as i went on a weds last time). i also scan myself a few times a week so... there is less "waiting" heck i had a subchorionic bleed and never even bothered telling my ob. oh and pink eye- usually it is viral and related to a cold


----------



## smurfing

Babyd I hope your eye gets better soon!
Lucy congrats on getting the cycle started- good luck with everything. The needles get easier
Looking forward to hearing updates from everyone soon
XX


----------



## lucylou7

Hey babydrms - I'm on 0.25ml of buserelin for 2 weeks then I add 225ml of gonadotrophin for possibly 5 days I find out at my scan on 24th if any longer... Any one else had simpler dose to this?

I don't know if I mentioned that when we saw the doc she said my AMH level was a little low nut not over concerning so I asked what it was and it's 9.6 is that really low guys? 

Lucy xx


----------



## pinkfee

Hey Lucy wahooo your on the train! I was on 0.5ml of Buserelin for about 2 weeks. Its very much individual, cos it all depends on how your body reacts to the drugs.... the injections will get easier! 

Babydrms - hope the eye clears up. 

Been doing up our back garden over the last two days as its been nice and sunny but i'm tired so OH has already started and i'm going to join him now but could easily go to sleep instead!! 

hope your having good weekends x


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hey Girls!! How are you all today!
Babydrms it must be lovely having a sticky out belly cos there is a baby in there and not just cos of the stimms :)
Hi Drsquid your pregnancy really is moving quickly, although it probably doesn't feel like it
Lucy Welcome aboard the crazy IVF ride :D Hope it goes smoothly for you 
Smurf and Pink are you still pinching yourself it must be the most amazing feeling in the world and very scary too
Pink I know how you feel with all the work we are having to do on our house, we have the plumber and plasterer in today and we haven't even started the garden, I hope we can get it finished by this time next year 
Hi Sweet and everyone else
Afm Had my second scan yesterday and I now have 10 good sized follies, they gave me another penfill of Gonal F to carry me through the weekend and I go back on Monday for another scan and it looks like Wednesday or Thursday for EC, I have finally arrived final stretch I can't believe it and I don't really think about it too much as I am still taking everyday as it comes! 
Hope you all have a lovely weekend, I am going to have an afternoon sleep on the sofa while watching the Olympics xXx


----------



## smurfing

lucylou7 said:


> Hey babydrms - I'm on 0.25ml of buserelin for 2 weeks then I add 225ml of gonadotrophin for possibly 5 days I find out at my scan on 24th if any longer... Any one else had simpler dose to this?
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned that when we saw the doc she said my AMH level was a little low nut not over concerning so I asked what it was and it's 9.6 is that really low guys?
> 
> Lucy xx

Hi Lucy- that isn't really low and you shouldn't worry because there are different perspectives on AMH. Mine was SO low (.26). Seriously. But I got 7 eggs and 5 fertilized. Basically it can give docs an idea of the total number of eggs left, but a low number doesn't mean low quality and a stimulated ivf cycle will usually get results unless you are like .1. Trust me I've read almost everything on this since my own numbers nearly gave me a heart attack. Lol


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks guys! 

Mrs H - exciting stuff nearly there now yey

I think I must be doing some thing wrong with this injection thing first proper one tonight and I have a bruise the size of a 50 pence piece :-( when the nurse told me to grab there was not a lot I could because of my horse riding I'm very tonned I've read that it says I've not gone in enough any ideas guys? I don't want to look like a pin cushion :-( sorry for all the questions xx


----------



## pinkfee

Lucy i'm quite slim so i've didn't have a lot to grab either.. my tip is making sure you go in at 90degree angle to your body, so as your looking down it looks straight and not like you've gone in at an angle. Have you searched on youtube?, as there are a lot of ladies on there that give tutorials on how to inject buserelin, i viewed a few of them before i started doing my injections. And also make sure you change the site of injection everyday, i even used the very top of my thighs on some occasions. Its strange some days would just hurt and then another point on my stomach wouldn't?!

You'll get the hang of it... my biggest worry was about bubbles until my brother-in-law (who's a doctor) told me its not such a big deal when your injection into fat and body as when your injecting into a vein! i thought i'd kill myself with an air bubble!!! :haha:


----------



## pinkfee

MrsHowley81 said:


> Afm Had my second scan yesterday and I now have 10 good sized follies, they gave me another penfill of Gonal F to carry me through the weekend and I go back on Monday for another scan and it looks like Wednesday or Thursday for EC, I have finally arrived final stretch I can't believe it and I don't really think about it too much as I am still taking everyday as it comes!
> xXx

Ooo nearly there!!! go follies go!


----------



## SweetCarolina

Still waiting, haven't got a BFP on a hpt yet but still feel like I am having some symptoms. I don't know what is going on. Lower back has been hurting, headaches, noticed some veins in my boobs (weird), darker nipples, extra CM, I asked my husband if my boobs look bigger and he says yes but he just like boobs. Also feel like small cramps. I remember them telling me if you were to get pregnant and had OHSS, you would still have some symptoms with your ovaries. I'm clueless. Waiting till blood test on Tuesday and hoping for the best.


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks Pink - I will give that a go  How yu feling hun? 

Sweet - Hang on in there hun! Roll on Tuday xx

Lucy x


----------



## babydrms

Dr. Squid - That is crazy your progesterone was so high on it's own, good for you. I was so suppressed I had to start from scratch. Oh, and interestingly, the eye cleared right up from the antibiotics - doc said if it was viral they wouldn't help. Which makes sense because I don't have a cold - but I had read the same thing you had said and was nervous it would last for days. I think I am just having weird things because of the prednisone. 

Lucy - my amh was low and then I almost hyperstimmed during my first cycle...so I wouldn't put much stock in it. As far as injecting tips - I am not much of a bruiser, I think some people are and some people aren't. Though, I definitely have enough 'padding' to put it in. 

MrsHowley - it sounds like everything is going great, not too much longer now!

SweetCarolina - the symptoms sound promising, keeping everything crossed for Tuesday!


AFM - DH is out of town for a few days, enjoying the quiet house.


----------



## smurfing

Sweet I'm keeping everything crossed for you!! I'm sure it must be tough waiting.
MrsH- 10 follies is great! You are almost at one of the most exciting parts!:thumbup:
Lucy- one thing that worked for me with the injections: I slouched and found the most fleshy part of my tummy (I'm not that toned, but I don't have tons to grab either- but everyone gets a little roll when we slouch). I would grab that fleshy part and keep the skin pushed together a bit (almost like you are trying to do a body-fat pinch test). Then I put the needle right there, at a 90 degree. I almost never bruised and I found it hurt less when I hit the most flab I could find. LOL Just make sure it goes in all the way, you push the lever down all the way, and that you hold it in for an extra second to make sure all the stuff gets in. You basically can't screw it up, but hopefully that will help with the bruising. (also, if you are taking fish oil you bruise more easily anyway) Phew!
Hope that helps!


----------



## MrsHowley81

I am so glad I got to sniff for my DR and not Injections, you girls must look like pin cushions (((HUGS)))
Well been for my last scan as I am officially ready for EC, I had 21 good sized follicles this time, I am so thrilled I might lose a few as they are around 23/22mm so they might go over, just waiting for the call to see when EC will be, so happy I never imagined to ever get this far!
In hope all you lovelies are well? xxxx


----------



## LillyLove

EEEEEk!!! Mrs. H I am so excited for you! I can't believe it is time already....have a very good feeling on this one for you!

AFM- Just waiting for AF to arrive should be here today or tomorrow. Then I can go do my day3 bloods. I'm feeling at the same time impatient but also getting very nervous. I have these panic attacks of "Can I really do this?" "What if I screw it up?" I know I am being silly....it is like wanting something so much and then talking yourself out of it due to fear.:wacko:
It is so helpful being on this journey with all of you. You are so strong!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Lilly, YOU are strong too, it is normal too feel that way!! You have been through so much already IVF will be a breeze, I found having 2 laparoscopies has really helped with the invasive parts of IVF xXx


----------



## lucylou7

Mrs H - Exciting stufff... bet your getting very excited now? x

Smurfing - Thanks for your help! Pink advised to put the needle at 90 degrees and without speaking to soon... two injections later and no bruise  I will try the slouch too... hopefully that will help more! 

Lilly I felt/feel exactly the same... but like Mrs H said you've been through so much already, and you are already so strong... I have found this group so supportive and its so good to know you can ask away and so many people on here at different stages who can help x

Sweet - Good luck for tomorrow keep us posted x

Lucy x


----------



## pinkfee

Lucy - glad i could help! 

Lilly - you'll be fine! :hugs:i think the fear is always worse before you start, once you get going everything will become second nature scarily quickly and you'll be a pro by the end! 

MrsH - looking good, hope they let you know when the EC is soon. 

Sweet - Good luck for tomorrow, thinking of you xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi girls, EC is wednesday :D eek, I have to do my HCG at 1am, but I am glad it's the last one xXx


----------



## LillyLove

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hi girls, EC is wednesday :D eek, I have to do my HCG at 1am, but I am glad it's the last one xXx

WOWSA!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## babydrms

MrsH - Sounds promising, can't wait to hear how it goes!

Lilly - I think feelings of being overwhelmed are completely normal, but the fact is you can do this and you won't screw it up. I had all types of little blips and they seemed awful but that is all they were, blips (like forgetting my trigger for our second round :saywhat:) Everything will turn out, just try to believe it is your turn!

AFM - more scans tomorrow, this two times a weeks scanning is going to spoil me like Dr. Squid!


----------



## drsquid

lilly- there is something oddly freeing about making your house look like a junkie pad. i swear i had needles EVERYWHERE. cause i did some shots in the kitchen and some in my bedroom.. even found one in my car from when id done one out. you can do it =) dont get worried about bubbles.. taht seems to be peoples biggest fear. you want to minimize them because they take up space but you will NOT hurt yourself injecting them

mrsh- yay. congrats. er isnt too bad (at least i didnt think so...) and the drugs are fab =)


----------



## smurfing

Such an exciting week!!:happydance::happy dance:
Sweet good luck tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you.
Lily I completely know what you mean. I had MANY 'WTF am I doing??' moments through all of this. The money, the time, waiting, etc. all is a challenge. As my councillor said to me, no one loves this process, but we all do it for a good reason. So don't worry if you get stressed, its really normal.

Mrs H and Lucy good luck for your EC!! Just be sure to make time to relax afterwards. 

Babyd you must be so excited for your next scan. I can hardly wait until the end of the month when I have my first scan. I'm keeping everything crossed until then. :coffee:


----------



## LillyLove

Sweet- GL today honey!

To the rest of you girls--- thank you for the reassurance! Sometimes this whole process makes you feel a little:wacko:.....

Squid - Inky and Squirt are so cute...can't believe you are almost 11 weeks! :hugs:

Babydrms - So lucky with all the scans you are getting. I was on another thread and one of the girls who lives in Kansas got only 1 scan at 6 weeks and then has to wait until 12 weeks for her next scan:saywhat:

Lucy and Smurfing - :hugs:

Good luck tomorrow with EC Mrs H!!!


----------



## SweetCarolina

Went to the lab and had blood drawn. Lady saw "STAT" on the order and said oh they want this today? I said well, yes and so do I. Should have results today. FX'd.


----------



## LillyLove

Oh please....Did she not realize what it was for? Like you need to wait any longer!!!! FX'd Sweet!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Good Luck Sweet, hope you get those results soon xXx


----------



## pinkfee

Good luck Sweet, hope she calls you back asap! 

Good luck for tomorrow MrsH - very exciting!:happydance:

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well. 

AFM not sure if i said but got my first scan on 22nd Aug so a week tomorrow... keeping everything crossed that it'll be a good one. Even though i've been moaning all week that i'm super busy at work, it might be a blessing in disguise keeping me occupied and not letting me dwell on negative thoughts too much! i've been feeling ever so slightly sick in the mornings doesn't last long but i'm taking that to be a good sign [-o<


----------



## lucylou7

Mrs H - Good luck for tomorrow hun! 

Sweet - Hope they called you back hun, as if they kept you waiting... 

Pink - I know every thing will be ok hun.. It will come round in no time 

Babydrms - Hope your scan went ok 

Smurfing - I have a little way to go till EC but i know it will come round in no time... Roll on end of August for your scan 

AFM - No more dramas with the injections (every thing crossed) i think i have cracked it with your help - Thanks guys...

Lucy x


----------



## SweetCarolina

So I would have posted my results yesterday, but they never called. : ( Still waiting.


----------



## drsquid

sweet- idve lost it... totally would called. fingers crossed


----------



## LillyLove

Sweet - that is outrageous! Good luck and I hope you hear from them today.:hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Sweet - really hope they call soon... if not I think a chasing call is not unreasonable!


----------



## SweetCarolina

I am going to have to call today if they don't because I am going to be out of PIO.


----------



## LillyLove

:grr::grr::grr:
I am beyond frustrated for you.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Girls just back for EC we got 10 little eggs and we are having ICSI hubbys sperm was a bit low and sluggish today!!
Sweet I really hope you hear soon , this is ridiculous having to wait so long
xXx


----------



## SweetCarolina

BFN for me. Waiting on a phone call from the dr. to discuss so I don't have to make a separate trip down.


----------



## LillyLove

I'm so sorry Sweet.


----------



## pinkfee

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hi Girls just back for EC we got 10 little eggs and we are having ICSI hubbys sperm was a bit low and sluggish today!!
> Sweet I really hope you hear soon , this is ridiculous having to wait so long
> xXx

Well done MrsH!! thats a fab amount and with ICSI you usually have a higher fertilization rate so you never know all 10 might fertilize!! 

Hope your feeling okay after EC, just put your feet up and let OH pamper you! x


----------



## pinkfee

SweetCarolina said:


> BFN for me. Waiting on a phone call from the dr. to discuss so I don't have to make a separate trip down.

Oh sweet i'm sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## LillyLove

Mrs H- Here's hoping for massive fertilization and development!


----------



## lucylou7

Sweet - I'm sorry Hun ((big Hugs)) xx


----------



## lucylou7

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hi Girls just back for EC we got 10 little eggs and we are having ICSI hubbys sperm was a bit low and sluggish today!!
> Sweet I really hope you hear soon , this is ridiculous having to wait so long
> xXx

Mrs H - fantastic news... Not long now xx


----------



## drsquid

sweet - im so sorry


----------



## smurfing

SweetCarolina said:


> BFN for me. Waiting on a phone call from the dr. to discuss so I don't have to make a separate trip down.

Sweet I'm really sorry to hear this. You must feel so frustrated- especially after waiting extra long. :hugs::hugs:
This is a long journey but it will work out for you soon.


----------



## babydrms

MrsHowley81 said:


> Hi Girls just back for EC we got 10 little eggs and we are having ICSI hubbys sperm was a bit low and sluggish today!!
> Sweet I really hope you hear soon , this is ridiculous having to wait so long
> xXx

Nice haul, looking forward to you fertilization report!



SweetCarolina said:


> BFN for me. Waiting on a phone call from the dr. to discuss so I don't have to make a separate trip down.

:hugs: I'm so sad for you, this process is so unfair...


----------



## Irish_eyes

Mrs H, Congrats on your 10 eggs :happydance:

Sweet, I am really sorry to hear that pet. :hugs:

AFM, well my spotting turned into AF which came on Monday and test day was yesterday which surprisingly was a :bfn:. I was very sad and weepy on Monday and Tuesday but by Thursday I had accepted so the result was not a big deal to me but DH still had that spark of hope (even with my AF) and I am feeling it for him now. 

At the moment we are just going to try naturally without thinking about it until we can decide what our next step is. 

Hope everyone is well. xxx


----------



## smurfing

Irish_eyes said:


> Mrs H, Congrats on your 10 eggs :happydance:
> 
> Sweet, I am really sorry to hear that pet. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, well my spotting turned into AF which came on Monday and test day was yesterday which surprisingly was a :bfn:. I was very sad and weepy on Monday and Tuesday but by Thursday I had accepted so the result was not a big deal to me but DH still had that spark of hope (even with my AF) and I am feeling it for him now.
> 
> At the moment we are just going to try naturally without thinking about it until we can decide what our next step is.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. xxx

Irish I have been thinking of you and hoping for the best. Sorry to hear it didn't work out this cycle. :hugs::hugs:
One thing I've learnt from B&B is that amazing things can happen- just some people have to wait a little longer than others. I have faith things will work out. Bring on trying naturally for a while!!


----------



## pinkfee

Irish so sorry the cycle didnt work :hugs:but good luck for the natural ttc!


----------



## babydrms

Irish - :hugs: I'm glad you are feeling ok, I hope you and DH can help each other through this rough time.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Sweet and Irish I am so sorry to hear this, it is so unfair (((HUGS)))
How is everyone else?
Just a quick update from me, well we had another call today and all 5 embryos are doing really well, all grade A and B so we are going to blastocyst for a Monday transfer :D xXx


----------



## pinkfee

Ooo exciting MrsH... good luck for tomorrow! i'll be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed. :dust:

AFM - just waiting for wed to come :coffee: and praying that we'll have good news at this first scan... i feel sick today, which was a symptom I never had last time so i'm hoping thats a good sign.

smurfing - how are you getting on?

Lucy - where are you up to in your cycle?


----------



## LillyLove

Irish, so sorry about your cycle hun. 
Mrs. H - good luck with your transfer!
PinkFee- good luck with your scan!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## babydrms

Mrs.H - good luck tomorrow!

Afm - just the norm, tired a little nauseous here and there.


----------



## LillyLove

babydrms- has it hit you yet that you are pg? I swear when I finally get that elusive bfp, it will be hard to believe!


----------



## lucylou7

Irish - So sorry hun, but im glad you are both ok and have a plan.. xx (Hugs) 

Sweet - How are you feeling now, hope your ok (Hugs) xx

Pink - I know every thing will be ok on wednesday, and glad you are having some different symtoms hun! 

Mrs H - Eeek! Exciting stuff, Good luck for tomorrow ! Keep us posted! 

Lilly - you getting ready to start now? how long before your on the IVF train now? 

Babydrms - Hope you are getting lots of rest and OH is looking after you! 

AFM - We are back at the Clinc on Friday, hopefully AF should arrive by then, if not we still have to go down but carry on with brusilin... so we should know more on Friday! 

Hope every one else is ok ? 

Lucy xx


----------



## babydrms

LillyLove said:


> babydrms- has it hit you yet that you are pg? I swear when I finally get that elusive bfp, it will be hard to believe!

It has and hasn't - of course I am far more freaked out about DH losing his job than I would have been if it were just us. Otherwise the symptoms are kind of surreal. Love all the scans and will be so happy to make it past the 8 week scan - the chance of mc after then is less than 2%.


----------



## LillyLove

babydrms said:


> LillyLove said:
> 
> 
> babydrms- has it hit you yet that you are pg? I swear when I finally get that elusive bfp, it will be hard to believe!
> 
> It has and hasn't - of course I am far more freaked out about DH losing his job than I would have been if it were just us. Otherwise the symptoms are kind of surreal. Love all the scans and will be so happy to make it past the 8 week scan - the chance of mc after then is less than 2%.Click to expand...

oooh good info! I imagine the scans are so reassuring.


----------



## smurfing

Hi everyone!
MrsH good luck with the ET!! Happy to hear you've got a few excellent embies. How many are you transferring?

Lucy-good luck with everything. You must be anxious to just get the cycle started huh?

Babyd I'm happy to hear things are still going well- nausea and all!:winkwink:

AFM, I'm with you Pink, just waiting for my scan and hoping everything will be ok. My week 5 HCG was 10,000!!! So I've definitely got some hormones going through me. I do feel more tired and my boobs are SORE. It's been nice because my mom is still here visiting from overseas so I got to tell her in person. :cloud9:


----------



## drsquid

im not sure when it feels real... when they kick? all i know is, everytime i plop that probe down im slightly surprised to see the boogers


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks everybody!! Well I am PUPO :) With 2 embies on board, bit of a shock having the 2 because of my age, they only usually let you have 1 blasto transferred, but due to only 1 of them making it to blasto and 3 a little bit behind they said I can have 2.
Hope everyone else is good? xXx


----------



## pinkfee

Good luck MrsH... congrats on being PUPO! :dust:


----------



## tlm

Yay Mrs H!! Good luck!!

I started stimming on Friday and will go in for my u/s and bw on Wednesday!


----------



## LillyLove

Woohoo Mrs. H!
Smurfing, that is so great you got to tell your mom in person!

AFM...just waiting for Wednesday so I can have my saline sonogram and trial transfer. For those of you that have done this, is it painful? Should I take ibuprophen beforehand? I've had an hsg and can't imagine it being worse than that. lol. You never know tho!


----------



## drsquid

lillly- i didnt find the sono too bad (but i didnt find the hsg too bad either even though they couldnt get in for my hsg). but.. i had cramps for a few days after both. the mock was like getting an iui. ie no biggie

mrs h- yay


----------



## LillyLove

Thanks squid! Yeah the hsg wasn't too bad more uncomfortable than anything but over before you know it!


----------



## lucylou7

Mrs H - Glad all went well and your in the PUPU team! Hope 2ww doesn't drag x


----------



## babydrms

MrsH - Woohoo for two :happydance:

Smurfing - so nice to tell your mom in person! 

Lilly - I was miserable in the HSG and had no issue with the saline sono. Went right to work with no ibuprofen. You'll do great!


----------



## pinkfee

tlm said:


> Yay Mrs H!! Good luck!!
> 
> I started stimming on Friday and will go in for my u/s and bw on Wednesday!

Good luck, hope there are lots of lovely eggs waiting for you!


----------



## tlm

Thanks pink!! Good luck to you tomorrow too!

I will check back in and see what's going on tomorrow and also update you with what we see on u/s and BW! :)


----------



## pinkfee

Hey update on 1st scan... so far so good :)

There were two sacs and two fetal poles and one of them you could see the tiny flickering of a heartbeat so it looks like i'm having twins! :shock:
always a possibilty with putting two back but i'm still in shock. 

Got another scan at the same time next week so i'm keeping everything crossed that they keep growing. 

Hope everyone is doing well today x


----------



## LillyLove

Congrats Pink! What a blessing! I just met an IVF mom this weekend with 2 week old twin girls and they were perfect. You can do it! So happy for you:hugs:


----------



## OperationBbyO

I knew there would be a thread for me! I am so happy to have found this. We got the recommendation yesterday for IVF/ICSI. I'm a bit hesitant to pull the IVF trigger. It's so much money and I'm so scared it won't work. 

How did you all know it was the right decision for you? 

And random questions here: 
1. Did you or your RE decided on 1 embie vs 2?
2. Did anyone use gender selection? I have always wanted a girl and I'm leaning towards gender selection at this point.


----------



## pinkfee

Hi OperationBbyO - welcome to the thread :flower:

I'm a bit different in the fact i'm from the UK so i've been offered the IVF treatment under our NHS system so we don't have to pay for it, so that really influenced our decision to go for it. I've only got positives to say about the process even though our 1st cycle sadly ended in miscarriage. Its the only time i've ever had a BFP. 

My RE did advise how many embies to put back, but ultimately the decision is down to you. Some clinics if you are under a certain age won't let you put more than 1 embryo back if its of a high enough quality. 

I don't have a gender preference so it really wasn't a consideration for me and i'm not even sure its allowed in the UK, so can't help you with that one i'm afraid. hope you don't take this the wrong way but i think most women want baby girls as its what we know, but don't rule out the boys, i always thought i wanted a girl until my sister had my nephew and i love him to bits. 

Good luck on your IVF/ICSI journey


----------



## babydrms

One vs. Two was a mutual decision. We started with 1, then 2, 2 and 2 and I am currently pregnant with a singleton.

I do not believe in gender selection. What will be, will be.


----------



## OperationBbyO

Part of me is like: Of course I want to put 2 back in! We wanted 3 kids and I can't afford this to get 3 kids here one at a time! 

Then I worry about the risks with having twins and caring for two babies instead of one. I'll have to keep thinking on this. I'll be 33 if/when we try IVF so not super young but not at the 35 cut off either. By the time we would be able to try IVF again I would certainly be over 35. 

I know exactly why I want a little girl and it's because I'm the only girl in my family! My mom and grandmothers have already passed away. I have a brother, my dad has brothers, my mom had brothers, all my cousins are boys, all my cousins kids are boys. 

My DH has all brothers and my one BIL with kids has two boys. Plus my DH has a son from a previous marriage. In all reality it would be easier to have more boys because there is so much boy stuff floating around I'd never have to buy a thing. :) I'm used to boys because of my stepson and I thinks boys are tons of fun (albeit a little gross. lol)


----------



## lucylou7

Pink - yey! So chuffed for you huni! Knew every thing would be good and two!! What a blessing huni xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Pink that is great news, looks like the success rate of twins has just doubled again :)
Bet that was a lovely surprise xXx


----------



## tlm

Yay Pink that is awesome news!!


----------



## babydrms

Congrats Pink! Great news!


----------



## smurfing

Congratulations Pink!!:happydance::happydance:
Fantastic- wow TWINS. So great.

OperationB my clinic here in Australia only does single transfers. I was ok with that. For me, gender selection wasn't something I considered- I didn't even think I'd get pregnant let alone have any choice in the gender! So I'm happy with whatever. 

AFM I go for my scan next week and I can't wait. I've been feeling waves of serious anxiety. I've been here before and I just want this time to be the pregnancy that is perfect and healthy.


----------



## babydrms

smurfing said:


> AFM I go for my scan next week and I can't wait. I've been feeling waves of serious anxiety. I've been here before and I just want this time to be the pregnancy that is perfect and healthy.

I have everything crossed for your scan!


----------



## LillyLove

Seems like there is great news all around here lately!

I have some of my own to add...My saline sono/ trial transfer went off without a hitch! My ovaries showed 14 follies on the right and 16 on the left and uterus had no polyps or abnormalities! WOOHOOO!!!
(RE was worried about right ovary having a lot less follies as I had surgery on it to remove a huge cyst) Usually my RE is cautiously optimistic about everything but today he said I had the ovaries of a teenager and a perfect uterus!! :haha: Finally some hope!.....oh please let this work[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## babydrms

Lilly - that is all great news!!


----------



## LillyLove

Thanks Babydrms...was so anxious glad it all turned out!

Smurfing:hugs:The worrying never ends does it. It just changes. Everything crossed for you.:flower:


----------



## OperationBbyO

So many of you have such awesome news on this thread! I really hope it rubs off. :)


----------



## drsquid

it is only legal (in the us at least and i likely anywhere else) to do gender selection for sex linked diseases (ie diseases that are lethal for one sex or the other).


----------



## lucylou7

Operationbby0 - for us it's dependent on the quality as to if they put 1 or 2 back for us we are not botheredand would be happy with either, regarding fender we
Are also in the uk it doesn't happen here, however we are just happy to be pregnant and have a healthy baby good luck though x

Lilly - that's great news 

Smurfing - what day is your scan? I know every thing will be fine hub xx

Mrs H - how's 2ww going ? 

Tlm - how are you feeling ? 

How's every one else feeling? 

AFM - back at the clinic tomorrow for bloods and scan so I'll keep you posted xx


----------



## pinkfee

Good luck for tomorrow Lucy

Lilly - thats fab news! when you get started on your cycle? 

Smurfing - the anxiety never stops, even after a good scan i'm still worrying! but maybe this is a sensation we need to get used to cos if everything goes well (god willing) and we get lovely babies at the end of this journey then the next 18 years will be full of a different type of worry and actually probably the rest of our lives!! 

MrsH - hope your doing well x


----------



## LillyLove

Lucy- Good luck today girl!

Mrs. H- How are you feeling?

Pink- Thanks for asking! Monday we have our nurse consultation and we pay our money, sign the paperwork, and get our prescription for medication. We start injecting Sept 2nd! I'm so excited!:happydance: I am so sorry you are feeling sick!

Squid, what is your next major appointment coming up? Will you find out the gender of the twins beforehand?

Hi Op B- I know they do PGD (Pre Genetic Diagnosis) at our clinic in Minneapolis and yes they can tell the gender of the eggs after biopsy. We are not having this done as some perfectly good eggs are lost to biopsy, and the technology is still somewhat unreliable and can give a misdiagnosis. It is such a personal decision in the end to do PGD. My husband is a adopted so we have are missing a lot of health information, but we still are not doing it. Like the others, I could care less about the gender. It has been such a hard road to get here I am just hoping to get PG and that the baby is healthy!

Baby drms - how are you feeling?

tlm- glad your appointment went well:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

lilly- umm i was supposed to get a nuchal scan tomorrow but changed my mind as im doing amnio regardless. scheduled that for sept 26. next doc appt is the 14th. took pics yesterday at work but i gotta take pics of them again (to get them on the computer). i was having phone problems and did a restore unfortunatly my backup didnt take and i lost everything from the last 4 months. i have copies of the us pics etc but.. lost all my bump pics etc (not that i really have one yet). dont wanna know what they are so i gotta start being careful when i scan


----------



## LillyLove

Squid You are so lucky you get to scan yourself and have pictures of the development. You better be super careful- I wouldn't even know what to look for.:haha: My friend took me to her scan once and she wasn't finding out the gender but wanted me to know so she turned her head and the nurse showed me and I was all:shrug: and she had to spell it out g.i.r.l. :dohh: Sorry you lost all your pics.


----------



## lucylou7

Hey All, 

Just an update went to the clinic today every thing looks fine, i start on menopur tomorrow night, and have to go in on day 6 and 8 for scans and bloods..

Hope every one is ok ? 

Lucy xx


----------



## tlm

Good luck Lucy! I have two days left of Menopur! I didn't find that it stung at all like some other girls have reported! You will do great!!


----------



## babydrms

tlm - not long now!

Lucy and Lilly - yayee for getting started. 

drsquid - your so brave getting an amnio!

Pink and smurf - how are you feeling these days?

Afm - We had a change in the plan of care because of a subchorionic hemorrhage. Just trying to take it easy and hopefully it will resolve quickly.


----------



## lucylou7

Well I've just done my first menopur, please can some one tell me the mixing gets easier?? I felt like I wasted some and had lots of bubbles in there :-( not liking two needles but it gets us closer hey? 

Hope every one is well? 

Tlm - thanks hun, not long for you now hey?

Babydrms - thank you excited that things are on track, how's you? 

Chilled bank holiday weekend for us, oh is not drinking either so popcorn and a film for us

Lucy xx


----------



## drsquid

Lucy- skip the q caps they are a total pita. Easier to get everything out with a needle. Bubbles aren't a big deal other than making it harder to draw up all the dose. If you let it sit they will go away (except I was always too lazy but with the needle you can get right in them and suck them up). You will not harm yourself at all by injecting bubbles. You wouldn't believe how much air I see in veins on scans at work and this is just under the skin. No biggie. Only issue with bubbles (more with gonal etc
Where you are drawing up a dose rather than everything in the vial... Is that any space filled with bubble has less meds)


----------



## lucylou7

drsquid said:


> Lucy- skip the q caps they are a total pita. Easier to get everything out with a needle. Bubbles aren't a big deal other than making it harder to draw up all the dose. If you let it sit they will go away (except I was always too lazy but with the needle you can get right in them and suck them up). You will not harm yourself at all by injecting bubbles. You wouldn't believe how much air I see in veins on scans at work and this is just under the skin. No biggie. Only issue with bubbles (more with gonal etc
> Where you are drawing up a dose rather than everything in the vial... Is that any space filled with bubble has less meds)


Thanks, I'm just worried about doing some thong wrong but you've made me feel a bit better about it thank you xx

How you feeling Hun? Xx


----------



## smurfing

Hi everyone!
Lily and Lucy- good luck with your cycles. It is really overwhelming with all the instructions and things to do, but you'll be fine. Just try your best to take time to rest and distract yourself as much as possible (yeah right). I downloaded an entire season of a comedy and it was really nice to watch tons of tv and laugh.

Babyd how are you feeling about everything? I'm loving seeing your ticker progress in your siggy

Drsquid you are such a wealth of knowledge- when I'm deciding about doing an amnio or not I'll drop you a line

AFM- just waiting until the scan wednesday. I'm feeling fine, just a bit nauseous at times. I feel like my pants are already tight and I have no idea how that is possible at under 7 weeks. I'm pretty fit but I feel like my waist just disappeared instantly- did this happen to any of you?


----------



## babydrms

Smurfing, I have been severely bloated since right before I got my bfp, and it has been getting worse and worse! I hear this is common because of all the progesterone I am on (endometrin vaginally 3x/day, PIO 1.5 ml/day, and 200mg orally 2x/day). Lately, I have a round tummy, I try gas-x and what not, but it doesn't really help. So, I'm sure you are just bloated. I am so excited for your scan on Wednesday - if I remember correctly you only transferred one, but had some pretty high betas. I wonder what's going on in there! Will you get yourself a shiney new ticker after the scan?


----------



## drsquid

Smurf- aww thanks. Mine is 26th of sept so... I'll hopefully have answers for you when the time comes. I've always had a pretty defined waist and that has def disappeared. It is weird. Yeah the bloat is in front etc but... Why do I no longer have a waist :) excited for your us!!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hello Ladies I was very naughty and tested early, glad I did as I got my first ever BFP :)


----------



## lucylou7

mrs h thats blooming fantastic! Congratulations.. This thread is just full of good news.. Massive congrats to you both xx


----------



## LillyLove

MRS H!!!!! Congrats!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I'm so so happy for you! This is a fantastic way to start my day! 
How did you tell DH? How many dpt are you?


----------



## tlm

Yay Mrs H!! That is spectacular!! When do you have beta?


----------



## drsquid

yay mrs h


----------



## pinkfee

:happydance:Mrs H that is blooming fantastic news!!:happydance:congratulations

thats really cheered me up as i've just suffered the journey from hell coming back from a wedding up in manchester, we had a puncture on the motorway in the pissing rain, hope i don't get a cold from it. 

i'm doing okay, still feel slightly sick but i've quit taking the prenatal vitamins and just sticking to the folic acid as i read they can make morning sickness worse, its something to do with the iron in them and since i've stopped taking them i feel loads better. 

Good luck smurfing for your US on wed, i've also got another scan that day as well. 

Lucy - good luck with the injections I didn't have those ones to do, but hope you master them soon


----------



## smurfing

OMG MrsH congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance:
Fantastic news- you must be over the moon. 

Bring on the BFPs for the rest of our crew!! :hugs:


----------



## babydrms

Mrs. H - WOOHOO!!! Fantastic news, congratulations!!


----------



## lucylou7

Hi All, 

Smurfing / Pink - Good luck to you both for your scans tomorrow  

Hope you dont mind... Can i just ask all you ladies who have got yor BFP's lately did any of you eat any thing different or take any additional vitimans to help with egg quality or implantation? Im driving my self a little crazy reading every thing but want nothing more than to follow the BFP crew 

Hope every one else is ok Lucy xx


----------



## tlm

Hi girls! I am home from ER and very disappointed. The actual procedure itself was fine - not too painful, but I only got 3 eggs. The nurse said there were a lot of empty follicles. What does this mean? Anyone else ever experience this? She said the three we got look good and she would call me this afternoon if there were anymore. I am just praying that these three make it and fertilize!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Thanks Girls we are abviously ecstatic, but my OTD isn't until Friday so not getting too excited just yet!!
tlm 3 is only one less than Pink and look what happened there :D so do not be disheartened, it is the quality that is important, I hope the phone call gives you the news you want xXx


----------



## lucylou7

tlm - I agree with Mrs H, and it only takes one, so stay positive hun ((Hugs))

Mrs H - Good Luck for Friday, it will come round quick enough, keep us posted  

Lucy x


----------



## babydrms

tlm said:


> Hi girls! I am home from ER and very disappointed. The actual procedure itself was fine - not too painful, but I only got 3 eggs. The nurse said there were a lot of empty follicles. What does this mean? Anyone else ever experience this? She said the three we got look good and she would call me this afternoon if there were anymore. I am just praying that these three make it and fertilize!

I know several people who have gotten only 3 and still gotten pregnant during that round - so, I am not giving up on you yet!! Fx'd they all fertilize!!


----------



## tlm

Thanks ladies!! :) I need all the support I can get right now. I will update you tomorrow after I get the fert report!


----------



## pinkfee

MrsH you took the words right out of my mouth! tlm, it is disappointing after all that stimming to only get a low amount of eggs but the best way to think about it is 'you only need one' and the important thing is quality... i'll be keeping everything crossed, were they doing IVF or ICSI on the three for fertilization? 

Lucy - i did nothing different, actually the thing i did this time round was not worry so much. I did everything 'right' the previous time and i miscarried which really led me to believe if its going to happen its going to happen and there is diddly squat that you can do about it. I actually probably drank less tea, but I had changed to decaf quite a while ago and i felt that i didn't want to drink tea as much as i used to rather than an active i'm giving it up. I was taking my usual pre-natal sanatogen tablets everyday but that was about it. 

Ooo actually tell a lie, completely forgot about this but i read about how eating avocados help during IVF. So I ate more avocados, have no clue if it helped or not!?!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...es-chance-success-couples-undergoing-IVF.html


----------



## tlm

Thanks for all the encouragement girls!!!!! :D


----------



## pinkfee

Hi ladies

Scan went really well :) there is definitely two babas in there both measuring the correct length for the amount of time approx 7w 2days and with matching heartbeats of 153bpm :cloud9:

I've been discharged from the clinic and they are sending me back to my GP. i'm very happy but also feeling terrified about what the future now holds! (also still feeling as sick as a dog, going to ask my doctor if there is anything i can take... anybody got tips for the nausea let me know! :sick:)


----------



## lucylou7

Oh pink that's blooming great news Hun bet you were made up! Sorry I can't help with the sickness hun, but do hope you stop feeling sick very soon xx

Thanks for your advice pink I know you guys understand I just want this so very much ad I know we all do and want to do every thing I can to help xx


----------



## LillyLove

Aww Pink - TWO!!!! Congratulations, I'm so happy for you.:hugs:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Pink ginger fresh ginger grated and steeped in hot water, also you can add some honey, sickness is a good sign!! When did you start being sick?
Lucy 3 brazil nuts a day help with egg quality too :) 
Hi everyone else (((waves)))
xXx


----------



## drsquid

wow. quite the twin thread =)


----------



## tlm

Just called my nurse and we have two embryos!!! Yay!! I feel like a giant weight has been lifted off my shoulders and I can breathe!! They fertilized naturally and didn't need ICSI!! Phew!!! Now we just show up on Friday for the transfer!! :D


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks mrs h! 

Tlm - yey roll on Friday, bet your not going to be sleeping much I know I wouldn't be  x

Well back at clinic tomorrow bloods and the delightful dildo cam! Ha x


----------



## tlm

Lucy, thanks!! I actually think I feel calmer now that I now we have two embies! These last 24 hours have been awful!


----------



## LillyLove

TLM - I am so happy to hear this! And the fact that they fertilized on their own makes me even more reassured for some reason! Friday can't come quickly enough - come on eggies keep growing strong for us!:dust:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:dust:


----------



## drsquid

tlm- yay twinnie embryos =) it is all twins all the time


----------



## tlm

Oh drsquid, from your lips to gods ears!! I hope so! Thanks for the encouragement!!! :D


----------



## drsquid

tlm-? member of the tribe?


----------



## smurfing

Congrats on the fertilization tlm!!! Wonderful news. It's really easy to get down at various stages of the process but try to imagine everything working out.

Pink- awesome news on the scan! Twin crew!! Sorry about the sickness- have you tried accupressure?

Lucy- one thing that a friend of a friend (who has worked at Boston IVF for 20 years) recommended was taking CoQ10 everyday. In fact, she recommended 300mg twice a day but I think probably once a day does a lot too. I did this on my successful cycle.

AFM- I had my scan yesterday and we have one healthy baby growing and we could hear and see the heartbeat. It was amazing. I've dreamt of that moment for years now and I can hardly believe we're here. :cloud9:


----------



## pinkfee

Smurfing thats so good to hear, congratulations!

tlm - congratulations aswell!! :happydance:i'll keep my fingers crossed that they keep growing and dividing nicely for transfer

thanks ladies for the tips, i'm on the ginger biscuits so might try it in hot water. i've already got the acupressure wrist bands, not sure if they are working but i'm scared to take them off incase they are and actually the sickness is worse than it is already! I know its a good sign but i'm so not enjoying it and sorry to sound ungrateful because i'm definitely not, its just i've never been good with feeling sick (one of the reasons i don't drink too much alcohol is i hate feeling rough the day after) and the thought of feeling like this for another 9 weeks makes me want to cry :cry:. but i also know if it stopped tomorrow i'd start to worry more so i'm in limbo, i wish it just wasn't all day every day. 

Good luck for tomorrow Lucy, hope the apt goes well. x


----------



## pinkfee

p.s it started about 2 weeks ago, so at 5weeks, a week after i got my BFP... MrsH you might be a fortunate one who doesn't suffer it at all. I hope thats the case but i selfishly want people in the same boat as me! so i will be the green eyed monster!

I've not actually thrown up yet, its just the constant feeling that i will do.


----------



## tlm

No need to apologize pink!! You have every reason to complain, I am sure it's not a pleasant feeling! I have actually thought abut this too when I get pregnant!! Don't worry about it!!


----------



## drsquid

I guess I'm lucky. Really not sick... But the headaches... Oh the headaches


----------



## pinkfee

Oh don't like headaches either! i'll leave them to you drsquid ;)


----------



## PositiveUs

Hi ladies, I am 39 and am starting my second ivf cycle, first one was a learning experience I guess. Can I join you?


----------



## lucylou7

Smurfing - Yey!!! Glad all is ok hun, i knew it would be bet you are made up hun! Where can i get the CoQ10 from is it a vitiman hun? i will give any thing ago! 

Pink - sorry your still having a a bad time i hope the ginger biscuits work ffor you! 

Drsquid - Sorry for the headaches, i haaaaaaaaate getting headaches i do hope they go away very soon hun!!

Hi Positive - Welcome hun! hope this 2nd cycle works for you  

AFM - went back to the clinic today and only had bloods today so no dilido cam today ha ha, they called me up and told me to change my dosage of menopur, still 3 menopur but but she told me two of the salines and waste half but when i have read on the instruction leaflet it says one saline and waste half not two :shrug:, i hope i have not screwed it all up :-( im back on saturday for scan and blood but am going to call up in the morning and check :-(

Lucy xx


----------



## PositiveUs

I start lupron 5units tonight, CD21, and estrace twice a day for the next 7 days.
I never took lupron before. I have adenomyosis, so they decided on lupron for that condition (I don't exactly understand but am grateful they are trying something new).:shrug:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## tlm

Good luck positive! I did Lupron starting cd21 of last cycle to downreg before Menopur. I didn't have any side effects from it!!


----------



## smurfing

Welcome PositiveUS- good luck with your second cycle!!
Lucy you can get CoQ10 from most pharmacies- just try to get a decent brand because the quality does vary. It is supposed to help with egg quality. 

Hugs to all!


----------



## PositiveUs

tlm- they are only giving me 5units a day of lupron for the 7 days. I am thinking that the reason may be that I already am older and don't need as much to "down regulate". All hormone tests are normal but AMH is really low, 0.43 and 0.39!and FSH is anywhere from 7-11 (thank God it's not higher yet!).

smurfing- I have been taking a crazy amount of CoQ10, 200mg 3 times a day for about 6 months. I hope its a good brand. I just go to a local cvs for the supplement. I spend sooooooooooo much on supplements from the health food store as it is! I can't really afford much more. :roll:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pinkfee

After all my whinging yesterday i've had a much better day today, the feeling is still there but a lot better, i'm hoping i'm through the worst of it! 

PositiveUS - welcome :flower: good luck for your cycle 

tlm - did you have your transfer today? 

Lucy - good luck for your scan/bloods tomorrow x


----------



## tlm

Yay pink!! Yes I had ET this morning! We actually had 3 embryos to transfer - yippee!! So fx that one takes!!! We talked to my RE about my poor response to stimming and less than stellar number of eggs retrieved and he is puzzled by this because of my age. He said that if we have to do this again he will treat me like a slow responder. Hope we don't have to go down that road for a few years!!


----------



## drsquid

Tlm- yay for being pupo. 

Pink- glad you are feeling better


----------



## smurfing

Congrats Tlm!! That is wonderful news!! I have a great feeling about it. 

PositiveUS- don't worry about your low AMH, mine was .24 and it really freaked me out but I ended up getting 7 eggs and 5 fertilized. Some docs think AMH is not a great indicator to go by. Also, just because we low AMH-ers have a lower egg count doesn't mean the quality is any less. So try not to worry about it.

Pink glad you're feeling better! I haven't been hit too hard by morning sickness. Just every once in a while I get a strong aversion to food (like last night)- for some reason the salad I ordered repulsed me. LOL


----------



## babydrms

Pinkfee - amazing news about the twins!! Congrats! As far as the morning sickness you can always take b6 and doxylamine 25 mg (at night - it cause drowsiness) and I also take Zofran pretty much everyday. 

Smurfing - so glad your scan went well, isn't it the best to see the little one?!

drsquid - are your headaches getting any better? It's nice that you are feeling well otherwise!

PositiveUs - Hi, welcome! We all have definitely learned a lot through the IVF journey! Not sure what they can do differently for adenomyosis, once you start stimming won't your estrogen levels make the uterine lining super thick? How did you respond the first time? I also have low amh and high fsh, but I was a slow responder but got as many eggs as any other 31 year old. :shrug:

lucylou - I ordered the CoQ10 from vitaminshop.com. Also, try Myoinysotol (sp?) it also helps with egg quality. Though, since your stimming, you shouldn't be on any of them. Also, when I drew up the Menopur - I was instructed to use 1 saline vial for all the powders, so I think you should be fine!

tlm - very exciting, were your embryos 3 or 5 days old? When will you be testing? I was a slow responder stimmed 13 days first time, but in the end it was worth it because I got 15 the first time and 20 the second. I have everything crossed you won't have to worry about this!


Has anyone heard from SweetCarolina - I hope she is doing ok...

AFM- telling DH's family tomorrow, and I don't know why I am such a nervous wreck!! My family next weekend.


----------



## lucylou7

TLM - Yey for the 3 on board! we told you that you would be fine  Hope your 2ww does not drag hun x

Pink - Glad you are feeling a little better now 

babydrms - Ohhh Can i not take this now then because i am stimming? its fine if not, i have bought some today but if i cant i would rather know - Thanks for the advise about the menopur, i checked today and they advised either way would be ok, so panic over ha Hope all goes ok telling OH family hun! x 

AFM - Had our first scan today to check how things are and we have 21 follicles at the moment x3 15mm / x2 13/14mm / x9 10/12mm / x7 less than 10mm... does any one know if this is ok ??? as they didnt really say much the one thing they did say is they are not big enough yet, so carrying on with stimms and go back monday am for another scan... Does any one know how long after monday we will have EC?

Not heard from sweet, hope she is ok and if she is out there ((Hugs)) 

Hope every one is enjoying there weekend


----------



## tlm

Thanks babydrms! I had 3dt, that's primarily what my RE does and considering I onky had 3 to choose from I think it was probably the best decision. Although I have been concerned about the decision. I came to the conclusion that my dr knows what he's doing and I can't spend my time worrying and second guessing everything! Lol! I stimmed with only Menopur for 9 days, only had 9 follicles 4 days before EC. Don't know when I have my beta. What is the usual time? Two weeks from ER or ET?


----------



## drsquid

Tlm- since you put them all back it doesn't matter
What day you do it. The only point to going to day 5 is to try to sort out the "heartiest" but stats do not show much difference in success rates.


----------



## pinkfee

tlm - congrats on being PUPO :happydance:, hope the 2ww doesn't drag, did your clinic not give you a test date?

Lucy - it won't be long after the follicles are big enough, but a lot of the time they will give you a day depending on their schedule at the clinic. Cos this time even though i was ready on the friday they didn't do the collection until the monday obviously to fit to their needs not only mine! 

Good luck, hope you don't have to stimm much longer. 

babydrms - good luck with telling the family... i've already told mine, long story but had to tell dad when something i was supposed to be doing with him conflicted with a fertility apt and it wasn't really something i could miss without a good excuse so i told him we were having another cycle of IVF. Havent told OH's parents yet going to wait a bit longer as we're not as close to them generally so i don't feel like i'm hiding anything.


----------



## babydrms

Well, things went ok. I was very uncomfortable - all his aunts/uncles/cousins were there - it was kind of overwhelming and I felt terrible I didn't tell my parents first.


----------



## lucylou7

Babydrms - At least its done now hun 

TLM - How you feeling? how the 2ww going?

Smurfing/Pink/Drsquid - How you all feeling?

AFM - EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!! EC on Wednesday im a little nervous now :-/ Trigger shot tomorrow at midnight, so things are moving quickly now!


----------



## LillyLove

Good Luck LucyLou!! Just started my Lupron shots on Sunday. So far so good!


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks hun, glad you are finding them ok hun  Its mad how quick time flys but can imagine when you get to 2ww it slows right down... Im excited and really nervous, i think i will be ok when i know how many they collect and fertilise eeeek! exciting stuff xx


----------



## drsquid

lucy- upside to ivf is you get daily reports etc.. and that takes days off your tww =) so there is something going on rather than just wondering if the sperm and egg even met


----------



## smurfing

Good luck Lucy!! The TWW does go slooowly but at least there's less to do/worry about. You've done it all and soon you'll be PUPO!!!


----------



## pinkfee

Ooo Lucy exciting times!! it has come round quickly - good luck for wed hope there are lots of lovely eggs waiting for you. 

Still feeling nauseous but its calmed down from before, lets just say i don't go anywhere without my acupressure bands! 
Got my first midwife apt on 17th Sept, i was hoping it would be earlier but at my GP surgery they only have 1 clinic a week and she was fully booked for next week, probably means i won't have another scan until 12weeks now, but am considering having one privately before (depending on cost) as i'm not sure i can wait that long after seeing them on a weekly basis up until now! 

Hope everyone is feeling good. Good luck Lilly with your shots, welcome on the IVF train! 

x


----------



## PositiveUs

Thank you for having this over 30s assisted conception. I don't know where else I belong, but soon I will be 40!

Babydrms- The FS said that for adenomyosis they will give me lupron to down reg, its the lowest dose (5units) and dexamethasone and an IV infusion of intralipids. This protocol is almost completely different from last time. They are also adding menopur. The only thing that's the same this cycle is the gonal f. Last time I had 4 eggs on ultrasound, they retrieved 3 and 2 fertilized. My antral follicle count was once 5 and once 2 (veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery low) so they don't ever expect more than 2-4 follicles on retrieval no matter what meds I take. Because they put both embryos back last time, they did not grade them. They did a 2dt because they were putting them all back. I wish they would grade them this time though. There was very little fragmentation at least. 

Tlm- I am on such a low dose of lupron (5units) and I am not having any side effects either, at least none that I can tell.


----------



## MrsHowley81

Lucy good luck I had EC on a Wednesday my trigger was a 1;30 am though, almost the same as me! I really hope you get some lovely juicy ripe eggs :)
xXx


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks All... im getting nervous now and i dont think i will be sleeping much tonight, but will try ha ha 

Pink - i dont think i would be able to wait either, i am very impatient ! ha 

Mrs H - I think they said we were last in, i go in at 10.30am so will hopefully be out after dinner chilling at home, my belly is so bloated :-/ 

Hope every one else is good  

Lucy xx


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all well we've had a bit of a night mare few days went in wednsday and they asked about trigger shot the nurse advised us to take it at the wrong time (so mad) so we couldn't have it done and had to go back today, we got 14 eggs so now the nervous wait to see how many fertilise we will find out tomorrow hope nothing has been messed up because of the trigger shot ??? Xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Wowee 14 is massive, bet there are some juicy ones in that lot ;) xXx


----------



## tlm

Lucy, I would think that as long as they were able to retrieve 14 eggs you should be fine re: trigger.


----------



## LillyLove

Lucy - I agree will tlm...the trigger shot is what releases the eggs and looks like they got all of them! Great number!


----------



## babydrms

Lucy, great numbers - sounds like it all worked out!


----------



## pinkfee

Hi Lucy I agree with the girls, the main thing is that there were eggs to collect and 14 is amazing! well done... good luck on fertilization! 

x


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all, 

We've had some devastating news, none of the eggs fertilised :-( I can't stop crying they said all the eggs were immature and some were abnormal we are devastated I left work as soon as I got the phone call sooo upset x


----------



## LillyLove

Lucy, I am so sorry :cry:. WTH!!!! Do you think it was the clinics fault by giving you the wrong trigger time? Did they give you an explanation? I can't believe that! :cry:


----------



## pinkfee

Oh lucy - i'm so sorry :cry:thats such sad news... you need to allow yourself to cry as much as you want and then I would challenge the clinic as it does sound like they could have got things wrong. I'm not sure, did you say you were only getting 1 cycle of IVF funded? cos if thats the case i'd definitely fight with them for some answers. 

:hugs:xxx


----------



## tlm

Big hugs Lucy!!! I think your clinic owes you some answers!! I am so sorry to hear this!!


----------



## PositiveUs

Lucy- I am sorry this happened. 
Did they do ICSI?


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks guys :-(

We're still devastated, the clinc called and said we had to wait for an appointment with our clinc but could take up to 3 months, they said they couldn't do any thing with the eggs we had and our only option may be donor eggs :-( we would have to find our our donor which we haven't even considered but I can't imagine it being easy 

If they say it's because of the trigger shot then we will be taking it further! We do get another cycle but we have to wait three months and wait for our appointment first

It's not the result we expected at all I just can't understand why allour eggs were immature and abnormal and what if it happens again?? :-(


----------



## tlm

Lucy, that is rotten! Glad you will have another chance. If your eggs are immature then if they gave them more time to grow (maybe you need to stim longer?) wouldn't that solve it. From what you are saying I would think your only option would be donor eggs, but I don't know. It doesn't sound like your clinic approached this very compassionately and that is unfortunate! Even under the best circumstances this is hard and I feel like they just made it worse! Maybe see if you can go to another clinic?!

We are here for you of you need a shoulder to cry on!!


----------



## lucylou7

tlm - thanks hun, your kind words mean a lot.. I dont think i will be happy until we've had answers.. But that will be one of our questions if we stim longer would it help, its just so hard waiting for these answers.. Thanks again hun xx


----------



## smurfing

Hi Lucy- I'm sorry to hear such upsetting news. I can only imagine how you're feeling. The process is so emotional and exhausting and getting such unexpected and negative results would be hard for anyone. Hopefully over the next few days you get more information from your clinic that can help you make decisions moving forward. You have every reason to be upset and we're here for you.


----------



## babydrms

Oh Lucy, you have every right to be devistated! :hugs: I would not except three months at all, they must make an exception after such an unexpected outcome - keep calling!! I hope you find time to heal with this set back, your in my thoughts. (Even DH is think of you and your DH - he was sitting next to me when I read this, so I told him and he said he could throw-up just thinking about it). Hang in there honey!


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks smurfing & babydrms I just cant stop crying, I just feel like I can't get over this and every thing we've gone through is for nothing :-( I will keep phoning for an appointment, they said we are on the urgent list so we will have to see what they feel urgent is hey.. 

I really need to try and pick myself up but don't know how at the moment :-( x


----------



## LillyLove

:hugs: I told my DH too and he is so angry for you and DH. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## babydrms

lucylou7 said:


> Thanks smurfing & babydrms I just cant stop crying, I just feel like I can't get over this and every thing we've gone through is for nothing :-( I will keep phoning for an appointment, they said we are on the urgent list so we will have to see what they feel urgent is hey..
> 
> I really need to try and pick myself up but don't know how at the moment :-( x

I think you should let yourself grieve, cry as much as you need. I mean, I would worry if it had been a month and you still cried all the time but a few days is nothing. You will find a way to pick yourself up, your a strong woman, and you have gotten this far. You will find a way to move on. :hugs:


----------



## smurfing

How's everyone doing? Lucy I hope you have gotten more answers and taken some much needed time to grieve. 
tlm how are you- Lily?
Hope you all are doing well.
AFM still trucking along. I'm 9 weeks today, which seems crazy. I really can't wait until after the 12 week scan...I think I'll feel more relaxed then!


----------



## LillyLove

9 weeks already Smurfing wow! I start stimming on Friday, so moving right along. :) So glad to be on a lower dose of Lupron now I went from 20ius down to 5ius today and I feel so much better!!!

Good luck tomorrow TLM - testing day!!!


----------



## babydrms

Smurfing, crazy your 9 weeks -- moving right along!

Lilly, so excited for you to get started. I always felt the worst of anything when on Lupron too!


----------



## pinkfee

Smurfing i know how you feel! i've got a midwife apt on mon and i'm going to try and see if I can get an earlier scan than 12 weeks, i still feel as sick as ever so thats strangely reassuring but i need to see them again. 

TLM - good luck with testing! 

Lily - not long now, good luck with the stimming. 

Lucy - thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## PositiveUs

Hi ladies. I joined this thread last week or so. I was on the TTC over 35 but since I'm doing an ivf cycle, i just wanted to be on a thread that others could understand and help if needed.

I did lupron 5units and estrace twice a day for 7 days just prior to AF, then baseline scan showed a cyst 26mm (i think) that they said wouldn't be a problem.
I am on day 4 of stims, gonal f 375 and menopur 150. Dexamethasone 0.5mg.

This is my second try at ivf. I am almost 40 and they gave me a very poor chance but I am doing this anyway. I will go to donor egg next if this doesn't work.

Good luck to everyone and thank you for letting me butt in on your thread.:blush:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pinkfee

PositiveUS - your not butting in at all, your very welcome here. Good luck with the stimming, not long to go now either! Good luck, i really hope this cycle works for you


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all thank you for all your support and kind words it really means a lot - thank you x

Lilly - hope your doing ok and your injections are going well x

Positiveus - not long now.. Hope all goes well for you x

AFM - care called us back today regarding some tests you can have done on egg quality we knew it wouldn't be cheap but it was £ 2,000! We know about it now and it's there if we need it, when speaking with the nurse at care she was positive saying although she does not know our full history it sounds like either trigger shot or eggs collected to early??? So you never know hey?? And on the plus side we got our appointment through today  it's for 25 September, don't know if I'm going to look like a nutter as I have 3 pages of questions I hope we have a long slot ! Ha xx


----------



## LillyLove

Aww Lucy good luck, I really hope you get the answers and I am glad that you got your appointment scheduled this month.

Welcome Positive!! You are totally welcome here!

Thanks for all your thoughts ladies. DH got in a really bad car accident today...he is fine but car is totalled. Feeling very stressed atm! 

How are all you pg ladies feeling? Sorry you are feeling sick Pink! Did i miss something Babydrms? I noticed on your status that you are worried.:hugs:


----------



## Kat S

Oh, Lucy! My heart goes out to you! And how shocking that there is a 3 month wait to try again...I don't believe it! I hope an appointment opens up for you very soon. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## babydrms

Lucy - So glad they could get you in, and what kind of egg test cost that much?

positiveus - welcome!

Lilly - Good luck with the stims tomorrow! So glad DH is ok, so nerve wracking!

AFM - we had a pretty big scare on Monday, the doctors though the baby had a congenital heart block, because the baby's heart was skipping every 3rd or 4th beat. Worst part is they thought it was related to my autoimmune issues. Today they rescanned and the arrythmia was much better, only skipping every 10th to 15th beat, and the antibody testing came back negative. I will still need additional fetal cardiac testing throughout pregnancy and upon delivery the baby will have to have some testing but it doesn't look as bad as originally thought. It has been a very long week, to say the least. Oh, and my two subchorionic hemorrhages have also resolved. :happydance:


----------



## LillyLove

Oh my goodness....so glad things are looking better for u and bubs, Baby.:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

lilly- glad dh is ok. 

lucy- id think egg quality tests would make more sense when you put back embies and they dont stick. for none to progress at all pretty much tells you there was a problem right there.. given that you had a trigger snafu... id likely not go for the expensive testing yet

baby- how scary. glad about your sch going away. mine also disappeared. i havent been checking my babies heart rates but... i decided the other day that i think i see an echogenic focus in baby b's heart... a soft marker for downs. so im gonna worry til my amnio.


----------



## lucylou7

Kat - thank you they actually got me an earlier appoint this month so we will see what's said at that appointment x

Babydrms - I'm sorry to hear that but glad things are looking better for you Hun xx

Lilly - poor dh at least he is ok and the car can be replaced xx

Drsquid - I really hope every thing is ok for you too Hun xx

The test are just about the egg quality in general because they won't bond with the sperm due to being immature and abnormal they tests ate to see why and if all my eggs are bad. I think we would only have it done if we had another cycle the same and then were faced with the decision to go donor egg or not? But all may change after 25th of this month hey? 

Has any one heard from tlm? X


----------



## LillyLove

lucylou7 said:


> Has any one heard from tlm? X

TLM got her bfp!!! :cloud9: 

Squid, so sorry you are worrying right now. How many weeks until your amnio?

Lucy, Do they have a test called PGD at your clinic? The next cycle you do ivf they could test the eggs before they put them back that checks for abnormalities. I don't know if this is helpful or not but they offer it at my clinic.


----------



## drsquid

amnio is on the 26th... coulndt find the spot when i looked today. got a bit of video. B kept kicking the membrane and making it vibrate but stopped when i filmed... grr.


----------



## tlm

Drsquid, I am praying that everything goes well and the amino comes back clear!! I can not imagine how worried you must be. (hugs)


----------



## tlm

I got my :bfp: last night! I waited fo dh to get home and then we listened to the vm on my phone! He didn't leave the results on VM so I had to call him back, I was shaking so badly!! I was fully prepared for him to tell us it was negative and he said the exact opposite! The shock has not worn off yet... In the hubbub of it all, I didn't ask what my number was, so I am going to call this morning and ask. But when I was in yesterday the MA said if my number was low they would have me come back in a couple of says. Since my doctor didn't say I needed to come in before my appt next Thursday I am guessing the number was high enough! But I want to know so I can *try* to read into how many beans are in there!


----------



## tlm

Baby, I am glad that things are looking better for your LO!! When will you go back for another checkup? 

Question: how long do you stay with your RE before switching over to your OB?


----------



## lucylou7

Tlm - that's great news congratulations Hun! Xx

Lilly - yes they do but the problem we have are that none are fertilising in the first place :-( hopefully know more soon, how's the injections going? X


----------



## PositiveUs

Wow, you ladies are going through a lot!!!

Scan today after 4 days of stims: 2 follicles under 10mm on each side, another 13mm and the 26mm cyst reduced down to 14mm. Weird. I didn't think a cyst could reduce in size and is it a viable follicle? I don't think so. I am not responding as well as they would like so they are upping Gonal F from 375 to 450 and the Menopur stays at 150. I am breaking out now. Next scan is monday. 

Good luck to everyone!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## drsquid

tlm- congrats. and that is a very high beta.. looks like a few stuck


----------



## SweetCarolina

Looks like lots of good news going around here. Sorry I haven't posted in awhile. I didn't want to be a Debbie Downer. I am feeling pretty o.k. about things now. 
I talked to my dr. and he said it could be an egg issue and that we could possibly do donor eggs but that it was odd for him to recommend since I am young (34). He said that none of my eggs made it to blast which I thought at least 1 of them did. He said he has never seen eggs look perfect on day 3 and then none make it to blast. I asked the pricing of donor eggs because I thought you could just get some eggs and put it with DH's sperm, I did not realize you have to do a whole IVF cycle. Needless to say, we are not doing any more fertility treatments. After spending roughly $20K in less than 5 months, we are broke. I didn't tell him that, though. 
The last week of August, we spent at the beach. We went with DH's family and there were 9 of us. It was a really good distraction from everything that happened. 
My next step is to call the Job & Family services for our county and I guess put our name on a list of people who would like a permanent placement of an infant. I am sure that list is horribly long. That is really our only option since we can't really afford a private adoption at this point. The lady from the adoption place didn't understand how we couldn't afford her $37K plan and why didn't we save why going thru treatment. Who has that kind of money?? NOT US! 
So that is what has happened over the last month. We are going to pursue adoption and I am trying to take better care of myself and secretly hope that my body creates a miracle. 
I am still reading the thread just haven't been posting. Sorry for such a long post.


----------



## pinkfee

Ladies i've missed loads!!! 

Firstly tlm - congratulations hun, great news :happydance:

Sweet - so good to hear from you, and great that you could take a break, its exactly what you needed when things don't go to plan. I can't believe that woman either, how is $37k not expensive!!?!?!? I firmly believe miracles can happen, a newsreader in the UK was in the press telling how she finally became pregnant naturally after 4 failed IVF cycles so it can happen....but good luck with adoption process. 

Lucy - great that you've got an apt not far away, hope they are able to answer your questions. 

Baby - sorry that you had that scare, glad things are looking better but hope that everything works out well. 

Drsquid - hope everything goes well with the amino :hugs:

Positive & Lily - hope the stimming isn't getting you down ladies and that at your next scans you'll be ready for egg collection.

AFM - sickness is abit better but i'm still taking it easy. Got midwife apt on monday so hopefully find out when my next scan is. 

xx


----------



## smurfing

wow- I miss a couple of days and EVERYTHING changes!!
such good news TLM!! Congratulations!!! I hope your news gives positive vibes to the rest in the forum
Lily good luck with the injections- sorry to hear about your hubby's accident but thank God he is ok. 
Welcome PositiveUS, this is a great forum and we're all here to support one another until we all get BFPs!!
Lucy its good that you are going into the appointment with questions- its your right!! There is just so much information to take in and doctors aren't always great about explaining the details. Good luck with the appointment. 
Babydrms I'm so glad to hear that your scare wasn't a worse case scenario, you must have been freaking out. I hope you and hubby are both feeling better now.
DrSquid we're all keeping our fingers crossed for your tests!!
SweetC I'm so glad you checked in!! Listen, you just never know what will happen. You are young and producing eggs so there IS a chance you will get pregnant. I think getting onto adoption lists is smart, and in the meantime just enjoy life with your hubby. I totally get the financial issues- we had to pay for endo surgery and then IVF privately. It really maxed us out. 

Phew, thinking about all of you!! BTW I plan on staying on this forum and cheering everyone to their BFPs but have any of you thought of starting a over 30 Assisted Conception First Time Preggo forum? Or are you part of any good ones? Any of the ones I've checked out are full of ladies who complain that it took them three months to get pregnant...doesn't seem like my scene. :)


----------



## pinkfee

I must admit i've not ventured over into the pregnancy forums yet, think it hasn't quite sunk in that i'm actually expecting:blush: ... 

smurfing you start it and i'll definitely follow! ....I will also still lurk around this thread aswell sendingthe positive vibes!!

p.s lily - must have missed the hubby accident post, glad everything is okay that is very scary.


----------



## lucylou7

Hey sweet good to hear from you, we too may have egg issues :-( Some people are unbelievable thinking you just have $37k lying around! I really hope things work out xxx

Hope every one is having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## PositiveUs

The stims didn't work. I am not responding. The difference between this cycle and the last is they gave me lupron this time. I wonder if the lupron didn't supress me too much. At least last ivf I had 3 follicles and 2 fertilized. This time there are no follicles to retrieve. They said that if I did another mini ivf I may get more follicles like last time or they said I could be perimenapausal, they don't know. I talk to the FS in October. I hope I can make it through the rest of the day at work. Take care everyone.


----------



## LillyLove

Positive, I am so sorry to hear that you are not responding the way they would like. Lupron is very suppressive, and I would think that they would have had you go straight from bcp to stims. I really hope you get the answers you need. It is so frustrating because THEY are supposed to be the professionals!:hugs:


----------



## babydrms

tlm - Congrats!!! I stayed until 8 weeks with the RE. 

Poistiveus - so sorry the cycle was a bust. It does seem weird they would supersede you at given your response last time. Let us know what you decide to do. 

SweetCarolina - that woman is insane, nobody has the kind of money laying around especially after just doing ivf. What a jerk. I think your plan sounds great, I will keep everything crossed for a miracle and in the meantime don't forget to do some nice things for yourself. I hope the wait doesn't end up being too long either.

Smurfing - there is a thread on the first tri boards called ivf /iii march /April madness - all gals who been through the ringers like us! It tends to be a lighthearted thread.

Drsquid - glad you haven't seen the spot again. I wanted to mention another bonbon twin mom had it on both babies and they told her it was found very commonly in babies of Asian decent (her husband). Keeping everything crossed for good amniotic results for you.

Afm - nothing new to report, though I wish I would stop looking so chubby and more pregnant :shrug:


----------



## lucylou7

Positiveus - sorry this cycle hasn't worked out for you like Lilly says there supposed to be the professionals it really is frustrating at times :-( I do hope you get yours answers soon ((hugs)) x

Afm - (sorry if tmi) AF has showed in full force like I've never known before! I didn't really know when I knew it would be this week some time.. Not sure if it's normal to be this heavy?? Ive read it may be due to the meds not sure if any one knows??


----------



## smurfing

:hugs:Positive I'm so sorry to hear your news. It is very frustrating when it feels like the doctors can't give you clear answers!!:hugs:

I hope everyone else is hanging in.

Babydrms I'll check out the forums this week. I know what you mean about the body changes. I'm not complaining but it will be nice when I actually have a bump rather than just a roll hanging over my jeans (which seem to be crying for mercy). :haha:


----------



## pinkfee

Positiveus - i'm sorry hun, i hope they give you answers as well.:hugs:

I'm not sure Lucy but i wouldn't be surprised if it was down to the drugs, after all they are making your lining nice and thick for implantation so maybe its thicker than it normally would be. 

AFM - midwife apt went well, she gave me half a rainforest of information that i need to get through and i'm just waiting for my next scan apt to come through which will probably be around 12weeks. 

x


----------



## PositiveUs

Thanks to all of you ladies giving me positive vibes. I just can't believe that I'm in perimenopause after they retrieved 3 and fertilized 2 a few months ago. Why can't it be that the lupron, which is supposed to shut down the ovaries, have shut mine down a little too much and I am having a hard time recovering? Why can't it just be that and not actual perimenopause? (I'm not asking you guys, I'm just talking out loud). 

I am a nurse and I don't trust this nurse because nurses don't know everything. When I saw my TSH go from 2.5 to 4.5 months ago, I am the only one that noticed. The nurse would never have said anything if I didn't call it to her attention. She said 4.5 is still within normal limits and there's nothing to worry about. Well, as it turns out, your TSH has to be at least below 3 for pregnancy to even occur! Well, guess what she did? She called me an hour later with a prescription for synthroid. She would have never done that if I wasn't looking out for myself. So now that the same nurse is telling me something only a doctor or nurse practitioner would definately know, I am not listening.

I looked up lupron and it causes temporary menopause, and each person will react to it differently, especially someone with very low ovarian reserve like myself. 

My LH surge happened but there was only one 1mm and one 2mm follicle, so even BD'ing wouldn't have done anything.
I just wonder how many women take the opk, and temp, and think they are ovulating, but it's just a follicle that could have never been used?? How would we know unless we had a scan every month around O time, and who will pay for that?? So freaking frustrating.
I took the last two days off work. I don't want to be here anymore, 4 years at this job is enough!!!

I talk to the nurse practitioner wednesday, it couldn't be soon enough!!!!!!!!!!!
I decided to try one more cycle without f'ing lupron (excuse my French), and see if I still produce anything at all. Then I believe I will go on to donor egg.

Thanks for listening. I reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllyyyyyy appreciate it!!!!!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LillyLove

Positive- wtf! I swear it is crazy that women have to be their own advocate for their health so much of the time! I feel like so much of the time RE's are just making educated guesses. And like any humans they get busy and overlook little details. It pisses me off because WE women have soooo much invested in this process and can't afford their over sights! Sorry for the rant * SweetCarolina- That woman is out of her mind. She apparently doesn't get that it is hard to save when you are maxed the the gills paying for your past cycles. What a bitch. Pardon my french. AFM - I am sitting at the clinic waiting for my u/s and estadiol after 6 days of stims. 2 days ago I already had follies at 14,13,11 etc, so I have no idea what to expect but I am starting to get very crampy. I will post more later. Thinking about all you girls xx.


----------



## lucylou7

Positive ((hugs)) it's so frustrating, I do hope you get some proper answers soon Hun! I can't believe the nurse hasn't picked up on stuff especially when it's there job! 

Lilly - how did things go today? All good I hope x

AFM - nothing new going to start trying again soon you never know miracle may happen ha xx


----------



## pinkfee

Good luck Lily 

Positiveus feel free to rant away... its not much better over this side of the pond, the amount of times i saw a doctor who was reading my notes while i was in the consultation i can't tell you, then saying small nuggets of information without actually explaining anything. Its a good job you have medical knowledge as something like that would have passed me by. Good luck for next wed.


----------



## LillyLove

Sorry for the late update. After a disappointing u/s I wanted to wait to hear from my nurse before posting. As of today (6 days stimming) we have 5/ 10mm follicles and 2/ 11mm follicles and 3/ 14.5mm follicles. I was pretty down because my clinic doesn't count the follicles that haven't reached 11 yet so really I only have 5 follicles so far that are growing eggs. Needless to say I expected way more and was pretty disappointed.

My nurse just called and said they are not raising the dosage on my meds because my e2 levels almost tripled from 2 days ago which they are very happy with. She said my number of follies can mean very good quality and that my other follicles may mature over the next couple days. 

I guess we will just wait and see... hopefully it is true about slow and steady wins the race. :)


----------



## babydrms

Positiveus, we have to be our own advocates!! And rant away!

Lily, I was a slow responder and ended up stimming for 13 days then 11, ended up with plenty of eggs - don't get discouraged!


----------



## PositiveUs

I am going to ask the FS on wed. if we can just start one more cycle trying my own eggs and see if we can't just start right away. We have to do estrogen priming on D21 and even though technically this is a cycle I am in right now, there were no real follicles, no cysts, and no elevated hormones, so why couldn't we estrogen prime this cycle on D21? I'm not asking you ladies, I'm just talking out loud. They will probably say no, but I will ask anyway.

The next step is donor egg. I am fine with it, but when I brought it up to OH he acted like this is the first time he's heard me speak of it. I let him know that DE was probably the only way I could get pregnant over 8 months ago, when the FS told me. 

He doesn't want DE and won't help me pay for it so far. He has to think about it. He wonders what psychological damage I will suffer knowing it's not my genetic child. Actually it would put my mind at more ease because my eggs are 40 yrs old and I don't want a baby to have to deal with any genetic defects just because I was too proud not to use healthy young eggs just because they're not mine. People adopt children every day!!!!!!!!!!! What the hell is the difference except you get to be it's biological mom, not it's genetic mom, you get to carry it and breast feed for God's sake! That sounds pretty damn good to me!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LillyLove

Positive- that sounds great- it sounds like you are really on board and I hope DH sees the light when he has had more time to think it over.

Lucy and the rest of the girls, how are you doing?

AFM I go in for egg retrieval tomorrow! I triggered last night, as I went from 5 follies to 18!!! Hopefully will get some nice mature eggs out of the bunch. I will update you as soon as I can.


----------



## JDH1982

hi guys, just found this thread, I am 30, DH 34 and still trying for baby number 1! 7 long years TTC and 5 angels. finally have an answer for this and been told that IVF is best thing we can do to maximise our chances of a healthy egg that will hopefully result in a full term pregnancy.

So onto IVF number 2 for us. Start DR on 8th Oct with EC planned for week beginning 5th November. Love some company in this long wait xx


----------



## LillyLove

Good luck JD!


----------



## lucylou7

Lilly - good luck for tomorrow huni, will be thinking of you, keep us posted x

Positive - (hugs) it's so hard and I know how you are feeling... We are going to try on our own on #IVF2 and see what the results are before DE. We have also discussed it and talked to others and it has been explained to us in a way that is more understandable. I also found it interesting and useful going on sites where people had used DE and discussed with them, hope all goes ok with your app Wednesday.

JDH - welcome to the group hope IVF round 2 works for you, every one is lovely on here x

How's every one else? Hope all you lovely pg ladies are all well x

AFM - I have my appointment tomorrow guys really nervous... Hoping to get some answers and hoping we will be able to move forward.. Will keep you posted xx


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks for the welcome, can't wait to get to know you all better xx


----------



## PositiveUs

My only thought today is; if a person is willing to adopt an infant, then why wouldn't they want to do DE if it was even possible?

It's like adoption with the benefit of having one of the partner's DNA and you get to carry it and breast feed it. What the hell is not cool about that???

Take care everyone!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LillyLove

Back from egg retrieval and they were able to get 13 mature eggs! I won't hear back until Thursday about how many fertilized, etc....:)

Lucy - How was your appointment hon?


----------



## lucylou7

Lilly that's great news  hope they all fertilise hun xx

AFM - we had our appointment today she was running 1hr 40mins behind and it took us nearly 2 hours to get there (usually takes 40mins) so was a long at before we'd even been seen... So we went through every thing she did not think the failure was down to trigger shot however she is going to look into why we were told wrong and have an internal investigation. She explained every thing fully and said the eggs were a decent size prior to removal however there was a gap between sizes and they prefer them more clumped together. She suggests we try again and stick to long protocol but she may look at changing drugs but she wants to have a think about it. She said stimming longer would not have helped. I'm on a lot of medication for rhemotoid arthiritis and even though my doctor said non of medication effects ttc doc at clinic said one the drugs may effect IVF so to see if we can change it. 

So really non the wiser as to why it's happened, but she did say how may case has been handled and we were told is in acceptable and she will deal with it. She also said IVF 2 could be completely normal, so I guess we have to go with it and see what happens ? 

We're just praying it all works out ok next time x


----------



## pinkfee

welcome JD - Good luck with this cycle of IVF. 

Lilly - such good news! keeping fingers crossed re: fertilization 

Positive - that sounds like a plan and don't be too hard on your OH, it sounds like his concerns about it are just out of worrying about you, which is lovely. Give him time. 

Lucy - that sounds like good news and maybe your other medication did affect things. did she give you an indication of when you'll be able to start another cycle? 

AFM - still feeling sick and getting the start of a bump :) trying to sort out my next scan cos my OH is a idiot and got his dates wrong so i have to change the apt Grrr Men!! they have 1 simple thing to do!?!?


----------



## LillyLove

I feel really positive about the next go-round for you Lucy. My friend had her first cycle cancelled as all of her eggs were immature, and the next IVF she ended up having twins. I am very hopeful for you... Check in to the arthritis meds just to be sure. I am glad they are doing an internal investigation.:hugs:


----------



## lucylou7

Hey pink they said we have to have 3 regular periods before we can start again do will probably be December time, it's so frustrating that they just don't know but she said its the little changes that may make all the difference so we will just have to wait and see x

Men hey what are they like! I really can't wait to get my bump, sorry your still feeling sick hun xx

Thanks Lilly I do hope we will be like your friend our doc said she sees it happening where first IVF fails due to immature/abnormal and 2nd IVF completely normal I do hope she is right xx


----------



## LillyLove

Pinkfee - I totally hear you about Men....I get mad at DH all the time because I have to remember everything for us! Awww about your little bump. I hope your MS subsides a bit and you start feeling better!


----------



## babydrms

Lucy - have you a reproductive immune work-up? I also have RA and had repeated failures until we did an immune protocol, however this was on a FET and would not effect the stimming portion, as far as I know.


----------



## PositiveUs

Aren't you ladies doing assisted hatching and icsi?


----------



## PositiveUs

Lillylove- I hope all your eggs fertilitze!!!

My FS said she does not want to say I am in perimenapause; she doesn't think it's time to say that yet. I am just in poor ovarian reserve mode (which I now see as a blessing compared to perimenapause!!).

My gyn PAP yesterday said that I had the CP and EWCM of ovulation and my opk was positive so we BD'd twice this month just for the hell of it. Idk what will happen and I hate to get my hopes up.

I will start a mini ivf as soon as I get AF. I don't have to wait thank God! They don't expect more than 2 or 3 follicles to retreive but maybe one of them will take. We will see what happens w my own eggs once more and then really consider DE. You just never know.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LillyLove

PositiveUs said:


> Aren't you ladies doing assisted hatching and icsi?

We are doing just plain ivf - not icsi. I'm not sure about the assisted hatching, but I don't think so.


----------



## lucylou7

babydrms said:


> Lucy - have you a reproductive immune work-up? I also have RA and had repeated failures until we did an immune protocol, however this was on a FET and would not effect the stimming portion, as far as I know.

Hi babydrms - what's the immune protocol? Who would do that RA doctor or IVF clinic and what does it involve? I'm trying to find out as much as I can as they think some on the meds I'm on could be messing up with the folic acid I'm taking so has prescribed me a high dose 5mg a day xx

Do you mind me asking what meds your on for your RA? X


----------



## pinkfee

Lilly - any news?! 

Positive - on our first cycle just plain IVF on the second cycle we did ICSI, but no assisted hatching as far as i'm aware. 

finally found a time that OH and i can do for the scan and its next wed in the morning... really looking forward to seeing whats going on inside there again. 

hope your all doing well x


----------



## drsquid

i did icsi but no ah


----------



## LillyLove

I just got a call from Embryologist. Out of 13 eggs, 12 were mature and 10 fertilized with straight ivf (not icsi). She said they are going strong, right where they need to be so we are scheduled for 5-day transfer Sunday! I wonder how many we might lose, but I hope at the end we have a couple good ones to transfer! I will hear from them again on Saturday, when they let us know how many we have left before transfer.


----------



## drsquid

lilly- that is great... btw as much as you expect to lose some... i had 13 retrieved, 12 mature and 11 fertilzed and all made it to day 5. used 2 and froze 4.


----------



## LillyLove

Squid that is great! I hope I can be as lucky! :)


----------



## pinkfee

Thats great lily - i'll keep my fingers crossed that they keep dividing and growing into lovely blastocysts! remember all you need is one! Good luck x


----------



## slb80

Hi ladies just spotted this thread. I am 32 dh is 29. We have been ttc for about 4 years without ever a sniff of a bfp. I have low amh and dh has a low count. IVF with ICSI is our only chance. I am starting stims tomorrow for our one and only shot. Lovely to see do many of you already have your bfp.


----------



## pinkfee

Hi slb80 - welcome... and the very best of luck with your cycle of IVF.


----------



## babydrms

Lucy - currently I am on prednisone. Pretransfer I was on high dose (60 mg) a day for five days and lovenox everyday too. I also took pentoxyfilline until five days before transfer. I see a reproductive immunologist once a week whom follows my hormones and inflammatory markers very close. She keeps her patients on hormones replacement much longer than normal patients. Some patients even get IVIg when need to help with NK cells and cytokines. It is all very complicated but I can't help but wonder if we did an immune Protocol early if we would have ever needed ivf...

Lilly - very excited for you, can't wait to hear how the transfer goes tomorrow!

Slb80 - Hi :wave:



slb80 said:


> Hi ladies just spotted this thread. I am 32 dh is 29. We have been ttc for about 4 years without ever a sniff of a bfp. I have low amh and dh has a low count. IVF with ICSI is our only chance. I am starting stims tomorrow for our one and only shot. Lovely to see do many of you already have your bfp.


----------



## slb80

Thanks for the welcome ladies. First lot of menopur was last night so this is the start of my journey.


----------



## smurfing

Hi Everyone! It feels like its been a long time- I'm enjoying going through and catching up.
Lily congrats on the EC- I'm sure you'll have a few to choose from!!

JDH and slb80 welcome to the thread! This is a great place for support because there are some success stories and some still on the road to success. slb80 don't worry too much about your AMH, mind was .26 and I freaked but it doesn't mean you won't have great egg quality. FX for your first cycle!

Lucy I'm glad you got some more information- I know you and DH will make a good choice on how to move forward.

AFM- I've had a CRAZY few weeks. I had to go to Fiji for work (really) and while I was there I had some spotting. I completely freaked out and ended up going to a private clinic bawling all the way (I've been here before and it didn't end well). They did a scan and the baby is fine (in fact, I cried again in amazement at seeing it looking like a little human for the first time). BUT I have a low lying placenta and my cervix isn't fully closed so the doc said I'm basically on bed rest and alert until the placenta moves up. 
To top it all off, my DH is away for the weekend and hasn't had cell service (he's camping) so I've been on my own. I think he will really hear it from me when he finally gets into range and checks the messages. He's amazing, but WTF- who doesn't check in when their wife is preggo and overseas?? 
So, for now, trying not to be angry and trying to rest....


----------



## pinkfee

Wow smurfing thats a lot to go through by yourself, hope your doing okay and glad everything is okay with baba aswell... make sure you rest lots and i hope OH finds cell reception soon! 

xx


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks smurfing. Wow that is a lot to go through on your own, but glad everything was ok with baby.

i have appt on Thurs to pick up needles and then start a week tomorrow, can't wait! I have a good feeling about our 2nd go, just hoping it goes well xx


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks babydrms, can I ask who referred who to reproductive immunologist? Was it your ivf doctor or RA doctor? I have just found out that the anti inflammatory drug I've been on for 7 years causes reversible infertility! On the manufactures instructions (found out by my friends oh who is a pharmacist) it says 'do not take whilst trying to conceive' I can't believe it, my RA doc never even mentioned this! We are going to see our GP tomorrow and make an urgent appointment to see my RA doctor ASAP ! 

Slb - welcome hun, every one is lovely on here x 

Smurfing -((hugs)) it's a lot to go through on your own, I'm glad every thing is ok though xx

Lilly - hope every thing went ok today xx


----------



## LillyLove

Hi girls!

Returned from my transfer and we had 2 great blasts to transfer so I am officially PUPO! I can't believe it...after all this waiting and now I am finally here! Going for a rest now I think. We also had 6 morulas that they are still watching to see if they develop to blasts and if we will have any to freeze. Will get the update in a day or so :)

Smurfing- so sorry about your scare! Fiji wow. Yes I would be so frustrated if my DH were out of range. It seems like us women have to endure to much on our own already:hugs:


----------



## pinkfee

Congrats on being PUPO Lily!! enjoy it and hope those lovely embies feel comfortable and make themselves at home. 

Lucy - like i said in the other thread, hope you get some answers :grr:
and let us know how you get on at the GP.


----------



## Rachoo

Hi everyone. I've just been reading through the thread and am so pleased for those with BFPs and sad for those who been having a tough time :hugs:

We recently started on our first journey, my DH has extremely LSP so we're having ICSI. ER took place on Wednesday, they managed to fertilise 9 out of 10 of which 4 lasting to day 3. ET was yesterday, 2x 8 cell, B grade embies. The 2ww is going to be tough....

Good luck to everyone on your journeys xx


----------



## smurfing

Thanks everyone for the kind words- I'm feeling fine today and just taking it easy. 
Lily congrats on being PUPO!! So happy for you.
Rachoo welcome, good luck on your TWW as well. :)


----------



## drsquid

lilly- yay.


----------



## pinkfee

Rachoo welcome - congrats on being PUPO aswell! just try to enjoy that fact, i think it makes the TWW easier!


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all, 

Lilly - enjoy being PUPO  xx

Rachoo - welcome and good luck Hun 

Smurfing - glad your feeling ok today x 

Well we went to see our GP first thing she said is you shouldn't be on the anti inflammatory whilst ttc, I asked why were not told this she said we would have to ask my RA doc ( believe me I have every intention too ) and she then started saying well sometimes positives out way the negatives and they have to weigh it up ( in other words sticking up for her doctor pal ) I said if this was the case why in the manufactures instructions would it advise not to take whilst ttc? She said she could not answer that and I would have to ask RA doc!!

Think our next step is to make appointment with RA doc, request notes, and speak to patient liason officer for a bit of advise. Hopefully if we are right we won't need to do any thing as 2nd go I'll hopefully be joining the BFP crew.. Heres to positive thinking hey  xx

Hope every one else is ok? Xx


----------



## smurfing

Hi Lucy- I'm glad you have more information and can start feeling positive about the path forward. I swear, we all deserve honorary certificates in fertility by the time we get through these processes. I know more about my hormones and cycles than I thought possible!! Good luck!

AFM, hubby and I went to the clinic today to have everything checked and everything is FINE. Not sure if the Fiji doctor was just overly cautious or if things have moved a bit since then but the doc here said I'm 100% fine and I can excercise etc. Phew! I was so worried. I'm starting to get a bump and now that I've seen the little cutie in a scan I just don't know how I could go through another miscarriage. FX that this is the only drama of our pregnancy!!


----------



## Kat S

I went in this past friday to have my cysts checked. We were hoping they had shrunk enough to take me off The Pill and get started on Clomid and the October IUI, but my left cyst was too big still. I was told to wait another 2 weeks and continue on The Pill.

Then later that day I got a call from another member of the team...the initial doc who examined me back in July...and he said, "Just went over your blood work and everything looks great! You can start on your Clomid right away!"

I was like, "HUH???" :shrug:

So I called back and spoke to the woman who actually examined me, and she "respectfully disagreed" with the other doc. I swear, I think he only looked at my blood work and missed the fact that I had a big cyst we were watching. My confidence level in this team just dropped. Out of respect for her colleague, she suggested we split the difference, and I go back this friday to check the cyst again instead of waiting a full two weeks. Sure, why not. :coffee:

At first, having a team of fertility specialists sounded great, but nearly every time I go in, someone new examines me, and I feel like no one is giving me their full attention.


----------



## LillyLove

Glad everything is ok Smurfing!


----------



## slb80

I have been stimming now for 4 days and feel great. No side effects what so ever so I am now starting to panic that the drugs are not working. I am so nervous for my scan Friday morning. I am really hoping things are going well. This is my one and only cycle, even if it gets cancelled. Trying so hard to stay relaxed about it but these little niggles keep creeping in.


----------



## lucylou7

Kat - hope you gets some answers soon it really is frustrating :-( 

Slb - I didn't get any until nearer the end of stimming so don't worry Hun ( I know easily said than done though ) x

Pink - good luck for your scan tomorrow !!! Keep us posted hun x

Lilly - hope your ok Hun  x


----------



## drsquid

kat- that sucks. i went to the clinic i went to for just that reason. there were other issues but... there are only 2 docs there and you always see the same doc. didnt entirely stop the miscommunication (mostly wrong info from nurses) but it helped.


----------



## babydrms

Lucy, which anti-inflammatory are you on? My head lay spin for you if it is methotrexate!


----------



## pinkfee

Smurfing - glad everything turned out okay 

Slb80 - don't worry about lack of symptoms in my first ivf cycle i had hardly any and like lucy said it was mainly towards the end. keep positive. 

AFM scan went well today, both babies were looking good and baby b was being naughty and not behaving for the scan lady. :) i had the test done for downs but don't get the results until next weeks, and even if i do come back with a high risk, i'm not sure i'll have the next test as the thought of having anything that risks a miscarriage after all we've been through i'm not sure... its definitely something we'd have to think about but i hope we come back with low risk.

was very nice to finally see everything was okay in there :cloud9:


----------



## lucylou7

Pink - I'm soooo happy for you and both babies that every thing seems ok really am made up for you, hope all tests come back ok Hun xx

Babydrms - I'm on salazopyrin for my RA and anti inflammatory I was on was etoricoxib, there was talk a few years ago to put me on methotrexate but they never did is that even worse? My RA dic is avoiding calling me back now :-( it's so frustrating...

AFM - 1st cycle after IVF and it's cd 16 and I don't seem to have ovulated yet is that normal after failed ivf - does any one know? X


----------



## notoptimistic

lucylou- Just browsing the forums and came across your recent post. I am in the first cycle after my failed ivf and I had a blood test today because I am on cd 41 and no sign of AF. Usually my cycles are 36-41 days - in fact, I kept track of my cycles for about a year and none of them ever went over day 41. Well, I found out today, that even though I am cd41 and would usually have my period by now, I just RECENTLY ovulated. They are telling me now that I should not expect my period for at least another week! So I guess IVF can screw up your cycle!


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks notoptimistic they didn't mention any thing so I just assumed it would be back to normal, I will just have to wait I suppose thanks for your advise hun x


----------



## PositiveUs

lucylou7- my first cycle after a failed ivf was just a bit later but it felt like an eternity; usually 28 days and it was 31 or 32 day cycle. I have read a bunch of posts that say it very much messes with the next cycle. Can you have ICSI next time???
This cancelled ivf cycle I am in has supremely messed with my cycle, O is usually CD11 and since being cancelled this cycle, O came on CD 20. So we BD'd anyway even though there is probably not much hope. I was hoping the tiny follicles I had when cancelled might have grown by the time we BD'd and made something happen. Who knows! This is so hard to deal with!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babydrms

Lucy, I am not familiar with those meds...sorry :( It is raining here today and with the seasons changing my hands are SOOOO painful. Worst part of being pregnant is no anti-inflammatories...well, I'm on prednisone, but it doesn't seem to matter right now.


----------



## drsquid

methotrexate is what they give to terminate ectopics


----------



## babydrms

^^^^that is why I mentioned that one specifically.


----------



## lucylou7

Positiveus - I asked about ICSI next time but they said my eggs haven't even got that far and with the issue I have had she said she would rather give our eggs longer to develop??? So it doesn't look like we will be doing ICSI I'm hoping that my issues with my meds are causing IVF to fail and now I am off them we will have a fighting chance... I still haven't ovulated :-( I'm hoping it will just be late like you said thanks Hun... Good luck and I hope you get your BFP xx

Babydrms / drsquid - thanks both... hope your both ok 

Babydrms - I know what you mean as I'm now off my anti inflammatory and the weather change I'm in a lot of pain but if it helps then I will stay off them I just hope we get some good results x


----------



## kiwipauagirl

HI ladies. I am new to this particular thread so playing a little catch up. I am 36 yrs old TTC baby number one. DH and I have been trying for 2yrs now with no success and I am about to start with some sort of treatment. DH has the all clear so it is me. In a little over the week I have to go for a laparoscopy test where they will put dye into my tubes to see what is going on there. The two options the consultant said to me where if they (tubes) are clear I will have to have an IUI and if they are blocked its IVF. Of course as you can imagine I am a little apprehensive about the whole thing and totally upset.

I have made some friends on another thread on here with girls TTC and today our little group got 3 BFPs. Last month was 2. I just cried and cried and cried. I am absolutely delighted for them but I guess as I have to make this journey its hard to relate. I guess seeing you girls are going through this I was hoping to be able to share some stories and with your help get through this tough time.


----------



## PositiveUs

I would have never known I had endometriosis unless I had the first ultrasound which showed striated uterus, then hsg which showed the same (adenomyosis), then the laproscopy showed that not only did I have adenomyosis (which you can do nothing about) but also stage II endo around the pelvic cavity. This is our second month ttc after having endo removed. Supposedly your chances of pregnancy increase in the 6 months following endo removal. It seems to be going by so fast! I only have 4 months left?!

Lucy- I hope that a combination of being off the bad meds and correcting the fertility meds/timing is the answer for you. You got 14 eggs though, that's something to be proud of! They only expect to get 2-3 for me any given ivf cycle probably due to increased age. Anyway, give it time and then gear up for the next cycle.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pinkfee

Hi Kiwi - welcome to the group... all us ladies have been ttc for a long time and assisted conception is the only way that has helped. It is a hard journey but your not alone and also don't think of it as a failure... I have nothing but good things to say about IVF, its the only time i have ever had a BFP. Good luck on your journey. 

Lucy i hope it was your meds that were the problem as well... and don't panic about the ovulating, taking IVF meds is hard going on your body and it will sort itself out.... between my miscarriage and the next cycle of IVF i used that three months as a break from ttc and then geared myself up for the next one. 

For lucy and babydrms - hope being off your meds isn't too painful and you manage to find something alternative that helps ease the pain. x


----------



## Rachoo

Hi Kiwi, welcome to the thread, everyone here is so lovely, and it's great there is so much positivity and support with us all who are having trouble conceiving the normal way.

I share how you feel about everyone getting their bfp's, it hits hard when that is what you want so much - this doesn't mean I am not super super happy for you lovely ladies :hugs: DH and I have been trying for almost 3 years, the last 2 having tests etc and finally starting ICSI, it's just been so frustrating because I have had delays (one due to a minor heart attack meaning delaying by a further 6 months) and added to this, 6 new beautiful babies born in our families. I really hope it is now my turn. Your journey is just starting, and the ladies in this thread will support you all the way....best of luck.

I hope everyone else is doing well, Lucy, fingers crossed your meds were the problem.

Sending everyone lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## slb80

I am feeling very deflated right now! I could actually cry:cry:

Had my first scan today CD8 day 7 of stims
Lining is at 9mm Left side I have 2 follies 19mm & 16mm Right Side I have 2x14mm a 12mm and a 9mm (they can't be sure this will catch up) I am really hoping that you ladies give me some good news and tell me it could still happen for us! Got to go back for another scan tomorrow.


----------



## smurfing

HI Slb80- things can change so much from day to day when you are stimming so try not to stress out about today's result (I know it isn't easy). My first scan when I was stimming didn't show much except that my endo was back and I cried so hard. In the end I had 5 great eggs and one fertilized so try to stay positive. 
Welcome Kiwigirl! Yes, this is the right thread if you are looking for a group that has seen it all. So many of us need help from science and thank goodness it is 2012 and we have options. The path is not easy, and it can be very scary at times but you'll get there- and this is a great place for support.


----------



## Kat S

I go in for my cyst check today! Wish me luck that that pesky left cyst is small enough to go off The Pill and start AF so we can go on with our first IUI later this month!


----------



## Kat S

Good news! My cysts are now small enough to proceed with an IUI this month! I've been told to stop taking The Pill (was keeping my hormone levels low so they would stop "feeding" the cysts) so AF can get going, then I go in on Oct 17th for a follicle check. IF the follicles are developed enough that day, we'll do the IUI Oct 18th.

I can't believe I am FINALLY at this stage! We've been testing and waiting to do this since July!


----------



## pinkfee

Kat S - thats good news! hope your follies have developed enough so you get to do your IUI in a couple of weeks. 

Slb80 - smurfing is right it can all change daily and try not to get hung up on the technical stuff of how many... all you need is one good one, i only got 4 eggs and i'm having 2 babies!


----------



## slb80

Thanks ladies. Feeling much better about things now. 

Great news Kat


----------



## PositiveUs

Smurfing- what did they see when you said they saw that your endo had come back on an ultrasound? I thought endo is really outside the uterine cavity or in the myometrium (muscular layer of uterus) as in adenomyosis; which is what I have. Did they see scarring or something? Could you feel that endo was coming back? Were there sypmtoms? Thanks.

Kat S- good for you!

slb80- I had one 2mm and one 4mm after stimming for 7 days this month. Please feel elated for what you have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They still grow even during the time between the hcg shot and retrieveal (mine did in May, failed cycle but at least I got that far!).


----------



## PositiveUs

On off cycles between ivf, do any of you use progesterone suppositories after O just in case? I have some but I was afraid to use them because I'm supposed to start another ivf cycle with the next AF and I thought it might throw off my hormone levels at baseline or something like that...:wacko:

thanks!!!!!


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks positive 

Kiwi - welcome to the group Hun, hope your tubes are clear snd they get the ball rolling with IUI / IVF x

Rachoo - thanks Hun how long before you test hope you get your BFP  x

Slb - as smurfing says things can change so much in a day and it only takes one Hun so stay positive!! I know it's easier said than done stick in there x

Kat - that's great news Hun 

Smurfing - 12 weeks already wow! Hope your feeling well Hun x


----------



## slb80

Second scan today and there are now 7 follies. Triggering tomorrow and ec Tuesday! This is happening quicker than expected! Wohoo! You are so right so much can change in a day!


----------



## Kat S

slb80 said:


> Second scan today and there are now 7 follies. Triggering tomorrow and ec Tuesday! This is happening quicker than expected! Wohoo! You are so right so much can change in a day!

That is great news! I'm so happy for you! Let us know how the trigger goes. (Since I'm haven't had one yet, I'm interested in what it's like. They're going to do it in the office for me on the 17th if my follies are ready.)


----------



## Rachoo

slb80 that is great :happydance:

Lucylou7 I'm testing next Friday, 12th, I'm getting impatient now though. Has anyone tested early, if so how early, and could this give a false positive?


----------



## pinkfee

Slb80 - great news, good luck on the egg collection on tuesday... you get some nice bickies and a cup of tea when you come round from the sedation! 

Kat S - trigger was just yet another injection, slightly nerve wracking making sure you take it at the right time but if someone else is going to do it for you, you've got nothing to worry about. 

rachoo - i never tested before, i've always been quite disciplined about testing, mainly cos i'm too cheap to buy the tests! But also i didn't want to be disappointed, i liked living in my PUPO status!


----------



## smurfing

PositiveUs said:


> Smurfing- what did they see when you said they saw that your endo had come back on an ultrasound? I thought endo is really outside the uterine cavity or in the myometrium (muscular layer of uterus) as in adenomyosis; which is what I have. Did they see scarring or something? Could you feel that endo was coming back? Were there sypmtoms? Thanks.
> 
> Kat S- good for you!
> 
> slb80- I had one 2mm and one 4mm after stimming for 7 days this month. Please feel elated for what you have!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They still grow even during the time between the hcg shot and retrieveal (mine did in May, failed cycle but at least I got that far!).

 Hi Positive,
They could see new small cysts growing on my ovaries when they went to check the follies. Near the end they couldn't tell if one egg was an egg or another cyst. So that was stressful! But it all worked out. :thumbup:


----------



## lucylou7

Slb - glad there growing huni and good luck for Tuesday 

Rachoo - oooh bet you can't wait to test hope there is a big fat BFP waiting for you x

AFM - I have a very fair line on OPK but its been like that the past 3 days??? I feel like I'm ovulating so we're going for it any way and will see what next cycle brings... X


----------



## slb80

Kat S said:


> That is great news! I'm so happy for you! Let us know how the trigger goes. (Since I'm haven't had one yet, I'm interested in what it's like. They're going to do it in the office for me on the 17th if my follies are ready.)


Trigger was really easy and totally painless! I think the worst part is making sure the time is right. I have to admit to almost having heart failure. I was editing photos and looked at the clock carried in then my stomach dropped to the floor remembering trigger. I lost track of time and thought I was late. Luckily I had ten minute to go!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Thanks so much girls for the lovely welcome.to be honest I am not all that sure on the terminology etc with TTC or what follicles are suppose to be. I have a ultra sound and internal scan back in July and was told I had follicles on my right ovary and all looked clear? Not sure if that is a good sign or not but off to clinic next mOnday. I gave been reading through the posts and u girls sound amazing. How do u do it??? I just am not coping and we haven't even gone to clinic yet. I know I have to get over myself and realise I need a little helping hand but how do u get Ur mind in the right space? I think I have pre natal depression (well DH thinks I have something and thinks I should see a counsellor and I have to agree) every time AF shows up I lose it. I cry for ages rolling on the bed asking why me. When someone announces they are pregnant while happy for them I still cry hard. I work on retail and if kids come in or pregnant women I have to control myself and a massive lump appears. I am so jealous it actually hurts. I am in such a funk I am even expecting the constant to tell me I can't have any treatment which is stupid I know but getting do many bfn I expect the worse.
How do u remove all those negative thoughts and turn them into positives?


----------



## kiwipauagirl

What's a trigger?


----------



## PositiveUs

kiwipauagirl said:


> Thanks so much girls for the lovely welcome.to be honest I am not all that sure on the terminology etc with TTC or what follicles are suppose to be. I have a ultra sound and internal scan back in July and was told I had follicles on my right ovary and all looked clear? Not sure if that is a good sign or not but off to clinic next mOnday. I gave been reading through the posts and u girls sound amazing. How do u do it??? I just am not coping and we haven't even gone to clinic yet. I know I have to get over myself and realise I need a little helping hand but how do u get Ur mind in the right space? I think I have pre natal depression (well DH thinks I have something and thinks I should see a counsellor and I have to agree) every time AF shows up I lose it. I cry for ages rolling on the bed asking why me. When someone announces they are pregnant while happy for them I still cry hard. I work on retail and if kids come in or pregnant women I have to control myself and a massive lump appears. I am so jealous it actually hurts. I am in such a funk I am even expecting the constant to tell me I can't have any treatment which is stupid I know but getting do many bfn I expect the worse.
> How do u remove all those negative thoughts and turn them into positives?

Put it in the hands of the higher power and you won't have to worry so much about it. Just do what you can and trust that whatever the outcome is, that it is the right one for reasons we may not be able to understand. It may be the only way to stay sane. Good luck to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## slb80

kiwipauagirl said:


> What's a trigger?

It is a hcg injection you have 36hrs before egg collection or iui.


----------



## slb80

kiwipauagirl said:


> Thanks so much girls for the lovely welcome.to be honest I am not all that sure on the terminology etc with TTC or what follicles are suppose to be. I have a ultra sound and internal scan back in July and was told I had follicles on my right ovary and all looked clear? Not sure if that is a good sign or not but off to clinic next mOnday. I gave been reading through the posts and u girls sound amazing. How do u do it??? I just am not coping and we haven't even gone to clinic yet. I know I have to get over myself and realise I need a little helping hand but how do u get Ur mind in the right space? I think I have pre natal depression (well DH thinks I have something and thinks I should see a counsellor and I have to agree) every time AF shows up I lose it. I cry for ages rolling on the bed asking why me. When someone announces they are pregnant while happy for them I still cry hard. I work on retail and if kids come in or pregnant women I have to control myself and a massive lump appears. I am so jealous it actually hurts. I am in such a funk I am even expecting the constant to tell me I can't have any treatment which is stupid I know but getting do many bfn I expect the worse.
> How do u remove all those negative thoughts and turn them into positives?

I used to feel like that but right now I am super positive. I am thankful for just getting this one shot. If it doesn't work yes we will be devastated but we will go to plan b when we feel ready and go onto adoption but both myself and Dh are sure this will work and I really do think being positive helps.


----------



## wannabeprego

Hi girls,

Can I join in? I am in my early 30's and this is going to be my first month doing an IUI. I am going to do an ovidrel/trigger shot and clomid. My DH is in his early 40's and has a low sperm count due to getting his 14 year old vasectomy reversed. I had surgery on 08/29/12, hysteroscopy to remove a polyp from my uterus and lap to make sure my second fallopian tube was open, and it was so I have 2 open tubes, But the Dr discovered mild Endometriosis and scar tissue, and he removed it during the surgery. I am in tip top TTC condition right now. :thumbup: My only concern is that over time the Endo/scar tissue might return so I am trying to make the most of my cycles following my surgery so my first step is my first round of IUI. Wish me luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## lucylou7

Slb - glad the trigger was ok and at least you remembered it time gun 

Kiwi - it's normal to feel the way you do this ttc is such a rollercoaster ride and we all do know how you feel, the only thing I can tell you is from my experience after we had been referred and had some more answers and understood which path we were going to take it made me feel a little better and I know it's easier said than done but you have to try to relax, good luck Hun (hugs) x 

Wannabe - hey huni good to see you over here now you've made your decision xx

Hope every one else is ok x

AFM - I'm ovulating (which is a good sign) yey! Lots of bd'ing for us ;-)


----------



## smurfing

HI everyone!
Wannabe- welcome to the group. Congrats on making it this far and being ready for your IUI. Good luck!!

Kiwigirl I'm sure most of us can relate to what you're going through. I saw a councilor through the process (still am) and found it VERY helpful. NO ONE gets through all of this easily- it is just difficult no matter how strong you are. So don't beat yourself up over how you feel. It really is normal. On top of everything, the whole infertility process can be very lonely, so its great to talk to someone near you and to be on a forum like this. It will get better. 

Lucy- good luck with all the BD-ing.  

AFM- everything is back to normal. I'm in shock that I'm past the 12 week mark. Crazy. I'm just starting to get a bump and it is so exciting- and worth the wait.


----------



## pinkfee

Kiwi - Oh hun :hugs:, your in the desperation stage and we've all been there... you do need to crack it though, as assisted conception is one hell of a roller coaster and i really wouldn't advise starting it unless you are already in a positive state of mind. You could very well have pre-natal depression so i think talking to a therapist would be great idea and they'll hopefully be able to help you feel better about your situation.... as for terminology you'll get the hang of it, and just ask questions if your not sure. Follicles or follies are where the eggs grow in your ovaries, i'm not sure what they mean by clear, but i wouldn't stress too much i'd just wait and ask the question the next time you speak to your consultant. 

The way i rationalise assisted conception is that its just another advancement in science that allows me to do something that if i was born in another generation i wouldn't be able to do. Like penicillin, if you have an infection you wouldn't hestitate taking the antibiotic or if your in pain you wouldn't not take the painkiller just to prove you could do it by yourself naturally... i have the same approach to IVF, i'm using it as a tool to get to the other end, its an option for me and its worked! And don't get into who's at fault, my OH has fluctuating sperm count, sometimes alright most of the time lower than average, but while i was going through IVF my left ovary very rarely responded and my right was small, and only ever got 4 eggs from stimming (where they inject you with stimulating hormones to mature your eggs) a lot of women get far far more, so even though i was given a clean bill of fertility health and it was down to my OH before IVF, after I suspect I was also part of the problem aswell. 
I hope you feel better about things soon :hugs:

Wannabe - good to see you here!!! Good luck on your upcoming IUI :happydance:
Lucy - Good luck with the :sex: i hope those fertility drugs give you an extra boost! 

Slb80 - Good luck for EC today - hope there is lots of lovely eggs waiting to be collected! 

Smurfing - i know, i'm 13weeks and i can't believe i'm here, starting to feel less sick which is such a good feeling, hoping the next step is it completely stops.


----------



## slb80

EC went well. Back at hone now relaxing while DH does the housework. They got 5eggs. Absolutely made up with that and they seem really happy with that. I will get a phone call later to say how many are mature. She thinks one maybe immature but still 4 is good. They are doing ICSI so fx we get one good embryo. Transfer is likely to be Friday. They almost switched to regular ivf because Dh sample is normal. He has never had a normal sample before and the last few times it was so low they froze some but they have decided to do ICSI any way. Get fertilization report tomorrow. Hope all carries on going to plan.


----------



## pinkfee

Well done slb80!! - i had 4 embryos and we did ICSI this time around and all four fertilised... apparently fertilisation rates are higher with ICSI, so good luck :dust: and remember you only need 1!


----------



## Kat S

Wow, did anyone else see the interesting article about "A technique which could help millions of women overcome a common fertility condition by stimulating egg growth has been developed by scientists"? I read it on online on The Telegraph (a UK online newspaper)


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for the warm welcome girls!!!!:hugs::hugs:

@Smurfing, Congrats on your pregnancy!! H&H 9 months to you!!!:flower:

@SLB, I am so glad that they got a good amount of eggs and that your DH's:spermy: count looks good!! I hope you can get some healthy embryos!! I hope your cycle ends with a BFP!! Good luck!!! :dust::dust:

AFM, Not much going on with me today... I survived day 1 of clomid with very little side effects!! :thumbup: So far so good... :winkwink: I only have 4 more days of clomid left.

If this IUI cycle doesn't work than I don't know if we will go straight to IVF & ICSI or try another round of IUI. I just don't have that high of hopes since my DH's :spermy: count is so low and our DR only gave us a 15% success rate with each IUI cycle. (last SA results are in my signature)

I have my ultrasound and blood work for the IUI procedure on 10/17/12 to look at my follies. Fingers crossed that goes well. 

I have an IVF/ICSI phone consult with the DR early in the morning on 10/19/12 to discuss the procedure. The consult is free and saves me from a 6 hour + drive back to my home town, because the cost of the procedure is so much cheaper back in my home town than it is here where I live now. We have to do self pay for our infertility stuff.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Lucylou- woohoo on the ovulating! Now go catch that egg!!


Smurfing- 12wk mark brilliant.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

pinkfee said:


> Kiwi - Oh hun :hugs:, your in the desperation stage and we've all been there... you do need to crack it though, as assisted conception is one hell of a roller coaster and i really wouldn't advise starting it unless you are already in a positive state of mind. You could very well have pre-natal depression so i think talking to a therapist would be great idea and they'll hopefully be able to help you feel better about your situation.... as for terminology you'll get the hang of it, and just ask questions if your not sure. Follicles or follies are where the eggs grow in your ovaries, i'm not sure what they mean by clear, but i wouldn't stress too much i'd just wait and ask the question the next time you speak to your consultant.
> 
> The way i rationalise assisted conception is that its just another advancement in science that allows me to do something that if i was born in another generation i wouldn't be able to do. Like penicillin, if you have an infection you wouldn't hestitate taking the antibiotic or if your in pain you wouldn't not take the painkiller just to prove you could do it by yourself naturally... i have the same approach to IVF, i'm using it as a tool to get to the other end, its an option for me and its worked! And don't get into who's at fault, my OH has fluctuating sperm count, sometimes alright most of the time lower than average, but while i was going through IVF my left ovary very rarely responded and my right was small, and only ever got 4 eggs from stimming (where they inject you with stimulating hormones to mature your eggs) a lot of women get far far more, so even though i was given a clean bill of fertility health and it was down to my OH before IVF, after I suspect I was also part of the problem aswell.
> I hope you feel better about things soon :hugs:
> 
> Wannabe - good to see you here!!! Good luck on your upcoming IUI :happydance:
> Lucy - Good luck with the :sex: i hope those fertility drugs give you an extra boost!
> 
> Slb80 - Good luck for EC today - hope there is lots of lovely eggs waiting to be collected!
> 
> Smurfing - i know, i'm 13weeks and i can't believe i'm here, starting to feel less sick which is such a good feeling, hoping the next step is it completely stops.


Thanks for Ur words of encouragement. Thankfully we have never done the blame game (DH SA came back perfect even above average) so its me but he is so supportive. I know the counsellor will help to to get me in the right head space. It's funny I am so confident and understandable and proud when I hear of people getting assisted treatment but can't get my head to think its me! But I am sure u girls will help me. Already after reading Ur stories I feel so much optimistic and positive about the whole thing


----------



## LillyLove

Hi Slb and Wannabeprego!

Kiwi - I have been where you are and I remember when we started on the ivf path I was so sure they were going to tell me I wasn't going to be able to do ivf because I had hepatitis or some disease that prevented me from getting ivf! IF (Infertility Factor) really messes with your mind. All we can do is stick with it and keep pushing forward. There is a light at the end of the tunnel.

AFM- I went to have my beta bloodwork taken today to find out whether or not this first round of ivf worked. Sorry I have been MIA but I tested all weekend and up until today and bfn so I am just waiting for a call from the clinic to confirm the fact that this cycle didn't work:cry: I am kicking myself that we didn't do the money back program with the clinic where we get 3 rounds for the price of 2. We got over confident when all our results came back great that we decided to pay-as you-go. I did all my crying into the pillow over the weekend. Mourned the loss of the potential pregnancy and am now just at a point where I have accepted it. We have 3 embies on ice. Not sure if we are going to do FET right away or take a couple months break.


----------



## LillyLove

Lucy- Good luck with BDing!

Pink and Smurfing - wow 12 and 13 weeks! Can't believe it!:happydance:


----------



## PositiveUs

I am sorrry Lillylove. Even though it's not official, I would think the same thing; that it didn't work. I think it's great you had enough to freeze some though! :hugs:


----------



## Rachoo

I'm so sorry lillylove :cry: I too would be thinking the exact same thing, but I am keeping everything crossed for the hope that the blood work may come back positive, if not, it is great you have some frosties ready. Sending big :hugs: your way.

KatS, thanks for the info re. the Telegraph online, I will look it up.

Sending positive thoughts to everyone :hugs:


----------



## kiwipauagirl

:hi: Hi girls,

Question for you..... next monday I am due to have my first ever laparoscopy test and as far as I know (well doctors/consultants have never mentioned it nor has it ever come up in any of the scans or concerns) I don't have endo or anything like that. My periods are short (25 day cycle) and I only get AF for 3-4 days, no pain, no cramps, no problems at all anyhow getting off the track there, I am due to ovulate a couple of days after the lap test, well I rang the clinic and spoke to a nurse today who said its ok to BD but after googling it and reading others responses they said you can't BD for 1-2 wks afterwards. Is this true? I don't really want to waste a month (but I will if I am told to) as I am still clinging onto the "maybe this month". 
TMI alert :)..... I was thinking of doing the dog that way it wont be pressure on my belly. Would it be uncomfortable? 

KAT S = no didn't read that yet. Must though. Sounds interesting

LILLYLOVE = fingers crossed for you that it all worked.


----------



## LillyLove

KIWI - after you have the lap you will not feel like BDing....at least I didn't. It is better to get the lap out of the way and sacrifice 1 month. During my lap they discovered a fibriod and ovarian cyst that was not detected by ultrasound. The lap is great for getting answers about things that may be preventing you from getting pg. Also I know many girls on here who get pg following their lap.

AFM: Got the call....Official BFN. Will move on to FET in January after we take the next couple months off. We will bd for the next 3 months and maybe we will get our miracle baby au natural!!


----------



## lucylou7

Lilly - I'm so sorry Hun, I know how hard it is, you know where we all are if you need to talk.. (((hugs))) but am glad you have some on ice  we are ttc on our own at the moment too.. Finally I'm ovulating as IVF drugs seem to have delayed things for me.. We've stocked up on vitamins so will see what happens... Good luck with ttc on your own you never know we may get our BFP's naturally 

Kat - I've read that there still testing it at the moment aren't they... Hopefully will be available soon 

Smurfing & pink - so happy for you both can't believe how quick the time has flown don't suppose it would have for you girls though.. Glad the sickness is passing pink x

Slb - chuffed for you hun and keep us all posted


----------



## PositiveUs

Kiwi- They found stage 2 endo when they did my lap. I do have painful periods though. They don't truly know what they will find until they go in there and look. It is best to get this out of the way, I agree. It is well worth the month sacrifice to know that you have the all-clear or that they fixed whatever needed to be fixed. Seriously!

They didn't tell me to lie flat for the first 24 hours after surgery and I ended up with absolutely writhing pain to my shoulders and neck about 5 days after surgery from the gases rising in my body. It was excrutiating. So lie flat as much as humanly possible so the gases dissipate.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pinkfee

:hugs:Oh Lily I am sorry hun. Just take your time, after I MC on our first round of IVF i just had a break from it all. But if you do decide to try then the very best of luck. At least there are some embies waiting for you come Jan if you need them!


----------



## drsquid

lilly- im so sorry


----------



## Hopefullady1

Me: 35
DH: 36

Hello! I am new to this site. I am going through my 2nd IVF in November. Fort one was BFN. We are hoping this next one will work!

Hopefullady1


----------



## LillyLove

Good luck Hopefull!


----------



## smurfing

Lilly I'm sorry things didn't work out this round. It is SO good that you have 3 embies on ice and that you have time to relax a little for the next couple of months and try naturally. I know it isn't easy. At least you won't be spending the lead-up to the holidays doing blood tests etc. (I know it isn't much comfort, but it is one bright aspect). Hugs.

Welcome Hopeful!

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Lillylove - I am so sorry to hear your news that it didn't work this round. 

HOpefullady - I am new to here as well. I wish you all the very best in Nov.

Thanks again girls for your help. You are right I should wait and see what the drs say after the test. They might find a whole range of things in there when they actually go looking. FIngers crossed its all clear though. 
Something one of you said actually was like a slap to me (in a good way). It was if your sick you take medication, so look at it like that. And you know what??? Its all I have been thinking of and you are right. I need to think of this like taking medication to help me get PG. On another site that I am on on here we now have 5 BFP this month (well september) another girl got a positive today. I am so happy for htem but still a little hurt. But I didn't lose the plot today unlike last week when we got 3 in a day! Even though it is really tiny, the size of a pin head I do see the light at the end of the tunnel. Its a bloody long tunnel but I know its there. 

Hope you all have a lovely day or night, wherever you are in the world.


----------



## pinkfee

Hi hopefullady - good luck on your next cycle of IVF. 

Kiwi - glad you're managing to see some light and just take each day as it comes. 

AFM - had good news got the results back from my 12week scan and we're at low risk of downs for both babies so thats very reassuring... also decided to finally start a pregnancy journal so for any of you thats interested the link is in my sig (as i think i'm currently talking to myself so far! :)


----------



## Rachoo

Well, what an extremely emotional night we have had....I tested last night, one day early and got a feint positive, so was quietly excited :happydance: Then sadly we had to rush our 6 year old dog, Cooper, to the vets at midnight to be put to sleep (he's been fighting lymphoma for a little while and suddenly went downhill - he wasn't predicted to last this long) :cry:

I re-tested first thing this morning, twice, and definitely got our :bfp: :wohoo: - I feel like Cooper held out to see the positive result with us last night before he could go.

My emotions are all over the place now...I can't stop crying because I'm so happy and so sad all at the same time....probably hormones too. Sorry to babble on....

I hope everyone else is doing good today xx :hugs:


----------



## slb80

Rachoo thinking of you at this very happy yet very sad time. Congratulations on your bfp xx


----------



## Kat S

Rachoo said:


> Well, what an extremely emotional night we have had....I tested last night, one day early and got a feint positive, so was quietly excited :happydance: Then sadly we had to rush our 6 year old dog, Cooper, to the vets at midnight to be put to sleep (he's been fighting lymphoma for a little while and suddenly went downhill - he wasn't predicted to last this long) :cry:
> 
> I re-tested first thing this morning, twice, and definitely got our :bfp: :wohoo: - I feel like Cooper held out to see the positive result with us last night before he could go.
> 
> My emotions are all over the place now...I can't stop crying because I'm so happy and so sad all at the same time....probably hormones too. Sorry to babble on....
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing good today xx :hugs:

Oh, Rachoo...what a day! Condolences on your sweet dog. That is so hard. But congratulations on the wonderful news on your BFP!! Hope it's a sticky one!!


----------



## slb80

I am now PUPO. We only had two embryos so we took the clinics advice and had both put back. Now the waiting begins.


----------



## pinkfee

Rachoo - congratulations!!! thats wonderful news, sorry to hear about your dog, but that is a lovely way to think about it that he held out to see you happy. 

Slb80 - congratulations on being PUPO, enjoy it! x


----------



## Rachoo

Fingers crossed for you slb :hugs:


----------



## PositiveUs

Rachoo- I DREAD the day that this happens to my baby doggy, he is my baby soul mate. that's a pick of him on top of my friend's stroller.

Congratulations on BPF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachoo

PositiveUs said:


> Rachoo- I DREAD the day that this happens to my baby doggy, he is my baby soul mate. that's a pick of him on top of my friend's stroller.
> 
> Congratulations on BPF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks positive, we've been dreading the day since May. He was our little baby (well as little as a boxer gets!) and I can honestly say it's one of the hardest things we have had to do. Today was one of the worst and best days ever, certainly an emotional rollercoaster! :sad2:

Your fur baby looks very cute too....


----------



## PositiveUs

If you don't already have kids, dogs are like your first kid. OH and I call each other mom and dad when we talk to the dogs; "go to daddy" "where's mommy?". People must think we're crazy. 

My heart REAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLYY goes out to you. What a bittersweet thing. I know it doesn't help, but your dog baby is no longer suffering and maybe he did wait to go until you got your bfp. Crazier things have happened.

Take care. :flower:


----------



## drsquid

i ask my cats where their sister or brother is


----------



## lucylou7

Pink - so glad your 2 bundles of joy are tucked up safe and sound  xx

Rachoo - congratulations and in so sorry about your dog, I know how difficult it is but think it's true what you say cooper held out to see you get your BFP xx

Slb - enjoy PUPO Hun hope you get your BFP  

Hopeful - good luck on your next cycle huni 

Positive - we have a cat and a dog and we also say where's your dad and brother.. They are like our kids at the moment x 

Afm - we have been in touch with our pct regarding all the issues with my meds and both my RA doctor and fertility doctor blaming each other and they feel like we have a case to get our first IVF cycle back so instead of having 1 cycle left we would have 2.. We have to submit an application (so we are doing) they've also said we can change clinics do I'm just going to do some research on the other clinic which is care in Manchester there mainly private so will have to see... X


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Rachoo- sorry about the lOSS of your dog but getting a Bfp is absolutely wonderful news. I am sure he was hanging on to see the results!


----------



## slb80

lucylou7 said:


> Pink - so glad your 2 bundles of joy are tucked up safe and sound  xx
> 
> Rachoo - congratulations and in so sorry about your dog, I know how difficult it is but think it's true what you say cooper held out to see you get your BFP xx
> 
> Slb - enjoy PUPO Hun hope you get your BFP
> 
> Hopeful - good luck on your next cycle huni
> 
> Positive - we have a cat and a dog and we also say where's your dad and brother.. They are like our kids at the moment x
> 
> Afm - we have been in touch with our pct regarding all the issues with my meds and both my RA doctor and fertility doctor blaming each other and they feel like we have a case to get our first IVF cycle back so instead of having 1 cycle left we would have 2.. We have to submit an application (so we are doing) they've also said we can change clinics do I'm just going to do some research on the other clinic which is care in Manchester there mainly private so will have to see... X

What has happened with your cycle and where was it? I am under care Manchester. They have been amazing! 

Eta- my cycle has been a funded cycle.


----------



## wannabeprego

@Rachoo, I am so sorry about the loss of your dog!!! Big hugs to you!! :hugs::hugs: Congrats on your BFP!! :flower:

@SLB, Good luck and baby dust to you, I hope you can go onto have a H&H 9 months!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

lucylou7 said:


> Pink - so glad your 2 bundles of joy are tucked up safe and sound  xx
> 
> Rachoo - congratulations and in so sorry about your dog, I know how difficult it is but think it's true what you say cooper held out to see you get your BFP xx
> 
> Slb - enjoy PUPO Hun hope you get your BFP
> 
> Hopeful - good luck on your next cycle huni
> 
> Positive - we have a cat and a dog and we also say where's your dad and brother.. They are like our kids at the moment x
> 
> Afm - we have been in touch with our pct regarding all the issues with my meds and both my RA doctor and fertility doctor blaming each other and they feel like we have a case to get our first IVF cycle back so instead of having 1 cycle left we would have 2.. We have to submit an application (so we are doing) they've also said we can change clinics do I'm just going to do some research on the other clinic which is care in Manchester there mainly private so will have to see... X

Fingers crossed you can do another IVF cycle soon and that all of the mix ups gets sorted out soon hun!!! :hugs::hugs: :dust::dust:


----------



## pinkfee

Lucy thats good news that they'll allow you to reclaim that cycle back, only right as whoever's fault it was, it wasn't you or your OH's so you shouldn't be the ones that have to suffer. Hope whichever clinic you end up your happy with.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Does any of u ladies know why u can't wear nail polish in theatre? I have polished gel nails and reading my notes for hospital it says no jewellery and remove nail polish??? It has a clear lacquer over then to stop them from chipping so not sure how I would remove it. Can't see the reason but maybe u girls know


----------



## lucylou7

Thanks guys 

Slb - im on medication for rheumatoid arthritis and my RA dic said it does not effect ttc, 1st round of IVF 14 eggs collected all immature and abnormal turns out the anti inflammatory I'm on causes issues with follicles and eggs!!! RA doc is saying she is not a fertility doc and fertility doc says she's not an RA doc but case studies say you should not be on whilst ttc so if we would have knows this we would not of done first cycle whilst on meds ! Doctors make me so angry !! We are hoping in a way this was the issue so we have better look next time! X

Kiwi - I think it's because whilst your under they can check if any issues by the colour of your nail bed and also they clip some thing on to your finger if you have polish on it doesn't always work ( I think ) I had acrylics on and was fine  xx


----------



## Rachoo

Slb that is terrible, surely the docs can talk to each other?!

Kiwi, the reason you cannot wear nail varnish is because they will put a monitor on your finger to keep an eye on the oxygen levels in your blood and your heart rate. The red light pulses will not go through your finger if you have varnish on.


----------



## slb80

Wow LucyLou that is awful. I really hope you get your cycle back. Is this at st Mary's?


----------



## lucylou7

Slb - yes this was at St marys and they also mis advised about my trigger shot so I think this is why they have said I could swap to care I think... It's just so frustrating, as if we don't have enough todeal with hey ! X

Rachoo - you would have thought they could at least talk to each other hey... X


----------



## slb80

That is an awful thing for you to gave to go through. I have to say I can't fault care. They have been fantastic so far.

Eta From our consultation to treatment starting was about 3weeks! So pretty speedy too.


----------



## smurfing

HI Everyone,
Lucy I'm so glad to hear that you might get another cycle back. You deserve it after such drama! FX you can move forward soon.

Rachoo big congrats on your BFP. So sorry to hear about your loss though:hugs:

Pink- glad to hear all is well. I had my NT scan as well and get the results this week. But the doc said if there were any major risks they would have called last week. So we feel pretty confident things are ok.

Slb congrats on being PUPO :happydance:

Hugs to everyone else! Things are good here. Had a great visit with a friend from overseas who is also LTTC and hoping our success story after 3 years helps her through the tough times.


----------



## lucylou7

Hi guys, 

Well I'm doing some research on success rates and looking at care in Manchester and St marys and care seems to be a lot higher ??? I just don't know what to do now?! I think I'm going to call care to see if we would have to have every thing re done if we moved over, do I stick with what I know or move? Any one any ideas?? 

Hope every ones had a nice weekend


----------



## slb80

lucylou7 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Well I'm doing some research on success rates and looking at care in Manchester and St marys and care seems to be a lot higher ??? I just don't know what to do now?! I think I'm going to call care to see if we would have to have every thing re done if we moved over, do I stick with what I know or move? Any one any ideas??
> 
> Hope every ones had a nice weekend

All you can do is call them but I can't see why they can't have your file sent over from st Mary's. Although if they do have to start from scratch it will be a matter of weeks not months. I waited months for my initial st Mary's to refer us for ivf. We had a choice from referal and once we decided we wanted our cycle at care we had our appointment in no time. 

I wish you the best if luck what ever you decide


----------



## pinkfee

Lucy I agree with Slb80, give them a call to discuss then at least you'll know all the details to make an informed decision. In one way it might be worth it to stay with St Mary's as they've made a mistake and you'd like to think they'll go out of their way this time to make it up to you, but it does all depend whether you feel you can trust them now. Its sounds like unforuntately it was human error but its so important that you trust the doctors in control of your care and if you feel you can't then I would say move on. 

good luck xx


----------



## pinkfee

smurfing said:


> Pink- glad to hear all is well. I had my NT scan as well and get the results this week. But the doc said if there were any major risks they would have called last week. So we feel pretty confident things are ok.
> 
> .

Good luck on the results, its just lovely and reassuring to see it written in black and white!


----------



## PositiveUs

Has anyone been cancelled during a ivf cycle and been really late on AF? I have been late on a cancelled cycle but not like this. Took a test yesterday, cd18, and it was bfn. Then I took a opk and it was positive. I guess the hormones are just really messing with my body? I am on cd19 now and my lp usually 16 days.
Just wondering, since you all have a lot of experience between you.
Thanks.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## PositiveUs

Nevermind. The fs said this is totally normal. I should get AF in the next week or so.
Thanks. anyway!


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Hi girls

All went well today. I took a little long to come round after anesthetic but all in all excellent. NO endo no cysts and blockages all looks perfection there so starting next period I have to start injections and we do IUI. Trying that first because of my age (36) he thinks my eggs are of poor quality which could be why nothing's happening. If that (IUI) doesn't work it's IVF in Han as they break for the Christmas - lucky them. No pain just discomfort so digress all went well.


----------



## drsquid

so frustrating when they just say age.. im 39 and my doc kept insisting that... however i had such amazing ivf results it pretty much proved him wrong (but my situation was different in that i did 4 rounds of iui with sperm that turned out to be crap)


----------



## Rachoo

kiwipauagirl said:


> Hi girls
> 
> All went well today. I took a little long to come round after anesthetic but all in all excellent. NO endo no cysts and blockages all looks perfection there so starting next period I have to start injections and we do IUI. Trying that first because of my age (36) he thinks my eggs are of poor quality which could be why nothing's happening. If that (IUI) doesn't work it's IVF in Han as they break for the Christmas - lucky them. No pain just discomfort so digress all went well.

That's great, fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## slb80

kiwipauagirl said:


> Hi girls
> 
> All went well today. I took a little long to come round after anesthetic but all in all excellent. NO endo no cysts and blockages all looks perfection there so starting next period I have to start injections and we do IUI. Trying that first because of my age (36) he thinks my eggs are of poor quality which could be why nothing's happening. If that (IUI) doesn't work it's IVF in Han as they break for the Christmas - lucky them. No pain just discomfort so digress all went well.

For us they kept saying dh was the problem. At the time I was 31 as myrresults were all normal. We got referred for ivf and six months later said my amh (never done this test before) was really low and we needed ivf within a year. When we started this cycle my amh was 1.9 and only got 4 mature eggs on a high dose of menopur. Dh had a near normal sc and if we had more eggs they wouldn't have done icsi. They seem to blame a lot on age but everyone is so different. hope you can start treatment soon.


----------



## pinkfee

Good luck Kiwi on the IUI - glad things went well for the op.


----------



## kiwipauagirl

Thanks girls. I am delighted the recovery has gone so well. I thought I would be feeling so much worse but I am in no pain or anything. Yesterday I got a smiley face so this morning we got a cheeky bd in which was good as today I got no smiley face so I am assuming I o'd today??? Surgeon said to continue to try this month as some women fall naturally after a lap test as they stirred things up so fingers crossed but IUI starts in about 2 wks or so.


----------



## wannabeprego

Welll... Todays appointment was shit... and I was holding back tears as I was leaving and cried on my drive home well on the phone with DH telling him what happened. :cry:

The day started out crappy because I was supposed to arrive between 7:15 to 8:30, but the traffic was so bad that my hour drive turned into an hour and a half, and I arrived a half an hour late. :wacko:

So I paid my $230 dollars when I got there, (which ended up being a waste of $$) They drew my blood to look at my LH & E2 levels. My normal DR wasn't in the office to do the ultrasound so I had this other male DR which made it awkward for me, and he was just reading and catching up on all of my history.

So the Dr. saw one big follicle that looked good, anda couple of smaller ones that were about 13 mm, But the problem is on that side where my ovary is I have problems with the fallpian tube on that side and even though the DR showed the dye flowed through my tube during my Lap, the DR wasn't sure of what kind of condition my tube was in on that side of my body. My good ovary with the good tube only had one tiny follice. So the DR didn't recommend us moving forward with the IUI and spending the 350.00 for the IUI. :cry: So out the window goes my $230 bucks, what a friggen waste of $$ that was...

The Dr. also saw some new fibroids. I know that I had one fibroid in the muscle wall of my uterus already, but the DR said there were a couple more small fibroids there as well now. :cry: Even though he said they dont need surgery and shouldn't affect my fertility I was still surprised to learn I had more fibroids.. where the hell did they come from!!! I don't think they were there before... Lordy... :growlmad:

So the DR said I should come back at the end of the month to see how my body is handling the clomid for blood work and they may want to step up the clomid dose to 100 mg's instead of the 50 and then I would do the IUI again. The Dr. said that women ovulate on the different sides of the ovaries and that it switchs back and forth from side to side....

So DH & me will just have timed :sex: and I will use my OPK's for the rest of my October cycle... not sure what I should do with the trigger shot though since we aren't doing anymore IUI's, I dont know if it would help me with this cycle doing the trigger or not...:shrug:

Well long story short, I am not willing to go through this all over again and spend another $230 in hopes that I am ovulating on my good side next month...:nope::growlmad:

So I have decided that IVF & ICSI is our next step for November. Even though this appointment was upsetting and I lost $$... this appointment just made me even more sure that IVF & ICSI is the right step for DH & me next. 

Our success rates are already so low at 15% for each IUI cycle and now with my crappy one tube and only ovulating good on one side I am even more sure it is a waste of time. :wacko:

I know that during my HSG the dye didn't flow through my one tube, but I thought that since the DR got the dye to come out on that side that might of been blocked it would at least be good enough for IUI, I wish the DR had mentioned that this problem could occur, it caught me off gaurd today when the DR told me the tube isn't worthy of attempting the IUI. I think I misunderstood the real deal with my one tube after the surgery, or the covering DR interpreted my health history differently.. Either way it sucks...

I have my phone consult for the IVF & ICSI back in my hometown on Friday morning early morning so I am going to have a list of questions for the DR.


----------



## drsquid

wanna- as hard as it is to make the leap (both economically and emotionally). it is worth it. i was so frustrated by the time i got to ivf. with the response you got on clomid you should do fabulously with ivf. fingers crossed for you for timed this month but... ivf isnt nearly as bad as you think and in a lot of ways better than iui cause you are doing something EVERY day. so much more sense of control


----------



## pinkfee

Wannabe - i am sorry about the wasted IUI, there is nothing worse than getting excited about doing a procedure only for it to be cancelled. I really hope that you get your BFP this cycle but if you don't I wish you all the very best of luck for starting your IVF journey in Nov x


----------



## lucylou7

Wannabe I'm so sorry huni it really is emotionally draining ttc we are all here for you huni... Roll on your BFP with IVF xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the kind words and support ladies!!! :hugs::hugs:

I hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!!!! :flower:


----------



## lucylou7

Hi all, hope every one is well? 

How's all the BFP ladies doing? X 

Lilly - are you still about? Hope all is ok with you x


----------



## kiwipauagirl

HI girls,

Sorry I have been MIA for the past few weeks (since my lap and dye test). Things have been pretty hectic here. Well today was a very downer of a day. I had a scan to begin my IUI first course. AF was due today (of course she is late in showing up but after 2 FRER tests - both negative i guess she is just hiding). 
Anyhow, had my scan and got the results from my AMH. These are a bit concerning they are 2.3 (I am 36yr so according to the nurse I should be between 9-25) so now we wait until tomorrow. She is taking my results and case to the consultant who will then decide on my treatmet. He might want to continue for the first round of IUI and if that doesn't work do IVF or he might think - skip the IUI and go straight to IVF. At a bit of a crossroads and loss at the moment. :cry: Just got my head around IUI only now to start thinking IVF. I have been warned off "Dr google" for the night. Probably a good thing. It will only send me around the bend until I know more. 

Hope all is well with you girls. :hugs:


----------



## smurfing

Hi Everyone,
Kiwigirl I'm sorry you've gotten some unpleasant news. Really and truly 2.3 isn't terrible for AMH (mine was .23!!). It may mean that IVF is a better option for you, but it doesn't mean it is the only option. 
Getting your head around IVF is hard- I remember DH and I went through a bit of a mourning period when we realized it was our only option. It was like we had held out hope for so long that we would get pregnant on our own. But, I do know from my friend's experience that IVF can be a bit 'easier' than IUI emotionally as more is going on, the chances are higher etc. But it is all up to you.
Sending good vibes to everyone. Things are still trucking along for us. I'm 16 weeks this week, which seems CRAZY.


----------



## lucylou7

wow smurfing 16 weeks!! where has the time gone... so happy that all is good for you hun  

Kiwi - Sorry yout having a hard time hun, and i hope they come back to you soon with some answers as waiting is the worst part i think! Keep us posted! 

Lucy x


----------



## JDH1982

Hi Ladies, sorry i've been AWOL for past few weeks, things just been hectic here. Anyway, had scan today and i'm good to go for egg collection on Monday! So excited! Have 15 follies, with 10 mature enough. Just waiting on nurses to ring me with my collection time.

will update when I know xx


----------



## pinkfee

Hi Ladies 

Just checking into see how you're all getting on. i've started a new thread in the 2nd trimester pregnancy section, as i thought that might be a more appropriate place to discuss babies, as this is still the assisted conception area. But for those ladies still trying be great to hear how you're getting on aswell. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...n-club-baby-numero-1-thread.html#post23327097

Hope everyone is well. x


----------



## Tinker16

Hi ladies
I haven't been on here in a while, had several family dramas
and have been not too well.
Firstly huge congrats to all the ladies and their bfps, 
And to everyone else don't give up hope, sending u all tons of baby dust! 
AFM 
After having my frozen embryo transfer due to ohss after 1st icsi, we
Got our BFP at the start of October :0) had a scare with a bleed a week later and attended
Hospital to discover we were pregnant with twins:0) and had two heartbeats, I also developed hyperemisis hence me being AWOL from here cudnt get long enough between vomiting to log on, I'm now 13 weeks and everything seems to be going good :0) 
Xx


----------



## drsquid

tinker- congrats and glad you are feeling better


----------



## wannabeprego

Tinker16 said:


> Hi ladies
> I haven't been on here in a while, had several family dramas
> and have been not too well.
> Firstly huge congrats to all the ladies and their bfps,
> And to everyone else don't give up hope, sending u all tons of baby dust!
> AFM
> After having my frozen embryo transfer due to ohss after 1st icsi, we
> Got our BFP at the start of October :0) had a scare with a bleed a week later and attended
> Hospital to discover we were pregnant with twins:0) and had two heartbeats, I also developed hyperemisis hence me being AWOL from here cudnt get long enough between vomiting to log on, I'm now 13 weeks and everything seems to be going good :0)
> Xx

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/izzybee22/Frequently%20used%20graphics/55c65492-2.gif


----------



## smurfing

Congrats Tinker!! My friends and I were just saying that with all the attention to William and Kate and her sickness you'd think she was the only person in the world to experience it! Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## pinkfee

Tinker congrats on your good news! and sorry that you've been having a rough time. I've had bad all day nausea and still not completely sick free, but my heart goes out to you ladies that have hyperemisis, even the old duchess. Hope your feeling better with it.


----------



## babydrms

Tinker - congrats, glad the ms is letting up for ya!

Wannabe - I didn't realize you transferred 3, do you know if you are having a singleton?


----------



## wannabeprego

babydrms said:


> Tinker - congrats, glad the ms is letting up for ya!
> 
> Wannabe - I didn't realize you transferred 3, do you know if you are having a singleton?

Hi baby, I won't know how many babies are cooking until my first OB appointment on 12/27/2012 in the afternoon.The suspense is killing me though and I can't wait to find out. I will be about 7 weeks than so I am hoping to see the heart beats as well. Wish me luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## pinkfee

Good luck Wannabe - just keep yourself well and at least you've got Christmas to keep you occupied for some of the time! looking forward to hearing the results from that first apt aswell!!!


----------



## babydrms

Oh, exciting wannabe!


----------



## drsquid

i had no morning sickness... now im suffering pretty badly from heartburn


----------

